# Palestine: the things you don’t hear about



## Coyote

Palestinian Women: Runners, Mothers and Breadwinners

...In Summer 2014, Shawqia took a loan from FATEN in order to develop the agriculturally rich land around her home.  With the care and tenderness of a mother, she took me for a tour of her hip-height bean plants, a nursery of herbs peeking through the ground, baby fig and olive trees. Over a cup of the most amazing tea I’ve ever tasted (which I am told, is a due to the well-water stored under the home), she told me how she grows almost everything that her family eats and sells any extra, essentially eliminating the need to go to the mini market.

As she lovingly stroked her budding olive tree, she told me how her two sons (who married two sisters!), helped her to plant the fields.  Now that everything is in bloom, she is very content spending her days tending her land alone.   Hands don’t lie: This is a woman who is no stranger to hard work.




 

KIVA is an NGO microloan program that is quite successful.  They loan to women primarily because women are more likely to invest it into enterprises to help their families.


----------



## Coyote

An interesting site....certainly reflects Palestine today


POLITICAL IS PERSONAL IS AN INITIATIVE WHICH CONDUCTS IN-DEPTH INTERVIEWS WITH ISRAELI JEWISH AND PALESTINIAN WOMEN IN WHICH THEY SAFELY AND FREELY SHARE HOW THEIR LIVES HAVE BEEN AFFECTED BY THE REALITIES OF THIS CONFLICT.

*Aya*

I am 28 years old, and I'm from _Lyd _[Lod in Hebrew, Lyd in Arabic, mixed Jewish-Arab city 15km southeast from Tel Aviv].

I am married and I have a daughter. I’ve been a feminist and political activist for ten years.

I’m very proud of my Palestinian identity. I talk about it all the time.



 

*Meital*

My name is Meital Marcel. These are the two names that I go by.

I am 39 years old, single, and I live in Tel Aviv.

I studied at Tel Aviv University. My bachelor’s degree is in cinema and philosophy, and my master’s degree is in literature.

I work in writing. I publish short stories, only for a small circle of people, but I’m in a development phase, and now one of my short stories has been chosen to be featured in the university’s magazine. The first magazine issue hasn’t come out yet, but they are working on it now.  

My biggest dream, however, is to publish a story through a well-known publisher that will give my writing a spring board.






*Wedad*

I’m Wedad Zaid Alkilany, from Ara, in Wadi Ara.

I’m 29 years old, mother to two wonderful daughters, and a student in my last year of a Bachelor’s degree in psychology. Parallel to this, I also study group training, and this year I have spent a lot of time volunteering for the women’s organization Women Wage Peace.

The course in group training is basically a course not related to my degree. It’s something that you study independently with some intensive months of studying, and at the end of the course you receive a diploma.

I really like the course on group training, because I have previously got the opportunity to guide groups, but I wanted to gain professional skills, in order to learn how to do it really well. In addition to this, I am considering working within this field in the future.

The reason why I have chosen to study psychology and group guidance is that, first of all, I don’t have stage fright, and second of all I am a person, who likes to guide groups of people and to talk and to discuss, so I think all of this is very relevant [for me].






*Rachel*

I was born in Herzliya, and when I was a baby we moved to Kfar Saba. I've lived here ever since, but next year we are moving to Tzur Moshe, a _moshav _[Israeli village], which is a big deal. I'm looking forward to it.

My mother-in-law lives there. She has an olive plantation, and has lived there for 20 years. She is a very special woman. She is a widow and lives there alone, tending to the olive trees all by herself. Most people wouldn't do what she does.

We decided to move there, not to help her, as [Rachel and her husband] are two very busy people. We're moving there to give our children the quality of life that a _moshav _can offer.

I'll miss Kfar Saba a lot, because I come from a big family. My mother lives here, my sister lives close-by, and my brothers as well. Because of my relationship with them, our decision to move took many years. But sometimes it's difficult in Kfar Saba because we have five children. It's very loud and intense, and we are looking forward to silence from the _moshav _environment.

I don't think it will be calmer [in the _moshav_], because of all the work, but it will be a more secure environment, and lately we have been wanting to feel more secure.

In town there is a closer proximity to terror attacks. My children know that I work with Arab women and Palestinians all the time, so of course I teach my children that we don't need to fear Arabs. We need to get over the fears, because the number of terrorists is small. But one can't ignore the everyday news, including the stabbings that mostly take place in towns. The _moshav_ will hopefully be a more hermetic, quiet, and secure place - not only in the safety aspect but in many other ways too.






Home


----------



## Coyote

I realized I forgot to add the link to the site so it is now added.  It is very interesting.  Here is how they describe what they are doing.

What is PiP?
*WHAT IS PIP?*
*Political is Personal / Israel + Palestine* is a project of interviews conducted with individual Palestinian and Israeli Jewish women conveying how the conflict has  affected their lives. Their stories help to personalize one of the most seemingly intractable conflicts in the world. 

*HOW - ARE THE STORIES WRITTEN*

All the stories feature *Palestinian and Israeli Jewish women*,  who are *18 years old or above*;
The interviews are conducted either *face-to-face, via Skype, email, chat or phone *depending on circumstances and on the wishes of the interviewees;
The *first name* of the interviewee is included in the title of her story or is completely *anonymous* - all depending on the wishes of the interviewee;
Interviews are *free-flowing, *allowing for the subject's *safe, non-judgmental, open *telling of her thoughts, experience and feelings.
Stories are *edited only for clarity, flow and structure.*
*Tolerance, Respect and Sensitivity: *Once the story of an interviewee is written, it is sent back to her for her approval or modifications. Because of the sensitivity of the political situation, and because the stories will be publicly available, *no story is published without the full consent of the interviewee.*


----------



## Coyote

The Team

*Wajiha Al Abyad, *Gaza Coordinator & Writer





Wajiha is a Palestinian woman *who was born and still live in the Gaza Strip*. She is descended from a refugee family in Jaffa. In 2015, she received her BA degree in English and French Literature which essentially paved the way for her writing career. Since then, she developed a profound passion in writing. She started off as a blogger for WeAreNotNumebrs, CivilArab, and currently works as a freelance writer publishing regularly on the Medium. Her background in working as a Project Coordinator within a local Non-Governmental Organization dedicated for *advocating Women’s Rights has given her a broad base from which to approach gender issues in Gaza.* Therefore, in her writings, she addresses women’s issues through featured stories. She especially enjoys reading about psychology and communicating with people from diverse cultures.


----------



## Coyote

_*ASIL*_
_*Her Story #3 Asil

Always Just An Arab*_

During the “tzfirah” [siren] for Yom Hazikaron [Memorial Day] today, I saw a woman holding her daughter, who was scared. When the “tzfirah” stopped, I heard the mother explaining to the child, what it was about. She told her that it was to commemorate all the killings of Jews that have been carried out by Arabs, “the ones who seek to kill us,” in other words, “our enemy”.

I am 25 years old, and what I have learned up to now is that no matter what I do in this country I will always be the "Arab." If someone steals something, the finger will still be pointed at me, because I am the "Arab." I can go to the police, but it won't matter. It will always be my fault.

I am not seeking to be an Israeli. I am a Palestinian living in Israel. I just don’t want to be a second-class citizen. I want to be treated like the nice person that I am. I also have feelings.


----------



## Coyote

*MANAL*
Her Story #12 Manal

......
_*Male Authority*_

I am a liberal woman, but I don’t even represent 2% of the women in Gaza. I think it’s a natural development after eight years of a blockade. It has resulted in a furthering of narrow-minded mentality here.

There is unemployment and poverty, and education cannot be financed. When men can’t find work, the oppression creates a vicious cycle, which makes the men dominate even more and mistreat their wives and daughters.

Additionally, women aren’t able to see the outside, and they become provincial in their thinking too. As daughters and sisters, women try to escape their brother’s and father’s authority by finding a husband, but the husband is no different than their father and brother.

_*My Jewish Friends*_

I have a lot of Jewish friends, and I like them for the human beings that they are. I try not to talk about politics with them, and instead I prefer to look at them from their human side. As long as there is respect.

I was born in 1969, and I used to go to Ashkelon with my mother to have coffee. I would go to Tel Aviv, where I bought everything that I needed for my wedding.

Today, because I have a permit, I always go to Tel Aviv and Jerusalem. I often take the train from Ashkelon to Tel Aviv. I like to talk to people there, and when they find out that I am from Gaza, they are amazed. That is how I know that we have a lot in common, and that is why I think that the leaders are our problem.

I believe that Israelis have the right to exist, and so do we. We need two states, and I know that even if I were to pray for Israel to vanish, it won’t happen, and we need to be on equal footing.

_*Healing*_

We need to get rid of the hatred. We’ve tried wars and many other methods. I’m doing my best because I’m the kind of person who believes that you can heal pain with love. It’s time to try different kinds of weapons, to convey peace and love. We need to express this to our leaders, and Israelis need to do the same to their leaders.

I always believe in better times. I’m very optimistic. Sometimes things go up, sometimes they go down. We must see the end of the tunnel. I think it’s about time to heal people from the inside


----------



## Coyote

*Palestinian women join West Bank anti-riot police*





Palestinian women join West Bank anti-riot police


----------



## Coyote

Kind of interesting...and surprising.  Not what I would have expected.


Photo essay spotlights Palestinian women in physics

In November, a photographer and I set out to capture the lives of seven women studying and working in physics in Palestine.

The interest arose from my work over the last few years in Palestine and elsewhere in the Arab world, where I have organized particle physics workshops and seminars. Each time, I was joyfully surprised to be standing in front of an audience full of women.

I*t is a known phenomenon in the Arab world that the number of women studying physics surpasses that of men, and in Palestine, I saw this most pronounced*. However, the number dramatically drops at the faculty level. I wanted to know why there was this reverse gender gap for students, what issues affected women wanting to pursue a career in physics, and how these compared to the issues in the West.






We traveled a lot during the project, to places such as Hebron, Nablus, Bethlehem, and Ramallah, and even into Jordan. Often, we were warmly invited into the homes of the women. We met their families and discussed the various issues in their lives and the role of women, over deliciously cooked Palestinian cuisine, all the time learning new words and phrases in Arabic. There was always a lot of love and support from their families when discussing their career aspirations. Some of the challenges the women face were not easy, both societal and political, but the women's strength and hopes for the future are inspirational, lending to an increasing number of women embarking on careers in physics.

One of the key facts I learned as to why many women study physics in Palestine is there is not the stigma that physics is seen as being a masculine subject, which is prevalent in the west.A student named Suhad talked about this issue with us over coffee one morning in the department:

I don't know why you say physics is only for men, because here in our university in the science as a whole, many students are women, not men. For example in undergraduate we were 18 girls and only three boys. So with respect to me, it is not strange to be a female scientist.


----------



## Coyote

Participants at the launch of the first Palestinian community-based Youth Sports League in Jericho. The project is funded by the Government of Japan and implemented by UNDP in partnership with the Ministry of Education and Higher Education, Al-Quds University, and the Palestinian Olympic Committee.
© UNDP/PAPP – Nadine Abu Rmeileh

*Palestinian Youth: Carrying the Potential for Future Growth

http://thisweekinpalestine.com/palestinian-youth-carrying-potential-future-growth/*


----------



## Coyote

Pretty innovative 

Rooftop farms in Gaza provide a lifeline to the community

Meeting even basic needs can be a challenge for the nearly 2 million people that live in Gaza. An Israeli blockade inhibits international trade and prevents vital supplies from reaching the 141 square mile territory, so the Palestinians living there rely on resilience and innovation to survive with the resources they have. Squeezed out of arable land, many Gaza residents are farming upwards, on the rooftops of the dense urban Mediterranean territory.


----------



## Coyote

Palestinian Youth Orchestra...make music not bombs...music as resistance...

Palestinian orchestra uses 'music as resistance'


----------



## Coyote

How an unlikely alliance of Jewish settlers and Palestinian activists are trying to bring peace to Israel

Ali Abu Awwad, a tall Palestinian with thick curly hair, who once spent four years in an Israeli prison, talks intensely with Shaul Judelman— a Seattle-born Orthodox Jew who now lives in a nearby settlement. Along with Hanan Schlesinger, an Orthodox rabbi from another neighbouring Jewish settlement, Abu Awwad and Judelman are the co-directors of Roots, an organization dedicated to teaching nonviolence. The friendship of these natural-born enemies— in one of Israel's deadliest conflict zones— challenges the usual assumptions about Palestinian-Israeli relations. 

"Don't be pro-Palestinian or pro-Israeli," Abu Awwad says. "Be pro-solution."


----------



## Coyote

*Palestinian High-tech Workers Plugging Shortage of Israeli Tech Staff*

'For the price of one Israeli engineer, an [Israeli] company can hire three Palestinians in the West Bank, and they have very high motivation'or the price of one Israeli engineer, an [Israeli] company can hire three Palestinians in the West Bank, and they have very high motivation'

Dudu Slama, an executive at Mellanox Technologies, told last week’s Startup Neighbor’s conference in Tel Aviv sponsored by TheMarker that collaboration between Palestinian and Israeli high-tech engineers is one of the keys to successful cooperation between Israelis and Palestinians more generally.

Prior to the conference, however, Palestinians opposed to normalization of ties with Israel lobbied through social media to persuade Palestinians not to attend the conference. Palestinians who did attend said their primary interest was looking after the well-being of hundreds of workers in the high-tech sector in the Palestinian Authority who earn a living working for Israeli tech firms.

At a time when Israeli high-tech companies are outsourcing their work to countries such as Ukraine and India, the Palestinian Authority, where about 3,000 students a year graduate from computer science and engineering programs, provides a workforce that can be hired for less than is generally paid in Israel. There are several Palestinian manpower firms operating in Palestinian West Bank cities such as Ramallah, Nablus, Hebron and the new planned community of Rawabi that provide high-tech placement services.

“For the price of one Israeli engineer, an [Israeli] company can hire three Palestinians in the West Bank, and they have very high motivation,” Slama said. Mellanox itself, which is based in Yokne’am, southeast of Haifa, employs more than 100 Palestinians, including 20 engineers who work in the Gaza Strip. The other 80 employees are based in Rawabi.



Palestinian high-tech workers plugging shortage of Israeli tech staff


----------



## Coyote

Had no idea about the high tech sector developing in Gaza...interesting stuff, flacaltenn isn’t this some of what you were talking about?  This is from 2015.  Some how this Jory of news just gets ignored.

*Https://www.voanews.com/a/ap-in-war-torn-gaza-tiny-high-tech-sector-emerges/3093096.html*

*In War-torn Gaza, Tiny High-tech Sector Emerges*

As a student graduating from computer college two years ago, Mohammed Qudih was dreading the “painful” unemployment in the Gaza Strip - a war-battered territory where nearly half the population is without work.

Today, the 25-year-old engineer boasts about his company, its 20 full-time staff and the final check he is issuing to cover the $40,000 spent on designing and furnishing the office.

The firm, called Haweya for Information Technology, specializes in branding for new or restructuring businesses. Its name in Arabic means “identity.”

“I was shocked by the painful work situation in Gaza; there were no jobs and getting a job is very, very difficult. That's where the idea came from,” Qudih said, sitting behind a white laptop on his dark wooden desk.

It is a rare success story in Gaza, whose economy has been battered by an Israeli and Egyptian blockade and a 50-day war between Israel and the territory's Hamas rulers last year. Israel considers Hamas, an Islamic militant group committed to its destruction, to be a terrorist organization.


----------



## Coyote

This is one of the start ups..Sky Geeks, who’s founder had left Gaza and felt he had to return, a video of was posted by T earlier I believe.


He Found A Way Out Of Gaza. Then, Something Drew Him Back.

Altaharwi is the manager of the pre-seed startup accelerator at Gaza Sky Geeks, the improbable Mercy Corps.-funded tech accelerator that operates inside blockaded Gaza. He is a rarity. *Altaharwi not only managed to leave Gaza, eventually earning an MBA in Germany, but he gave up the chance to work at McKinsey, Bain or Accenture -- Big Three firms he was in discussions with -- to come back.*

“He could have gone to (one of them) but decided to come back to Gaza to work with us. I still can’t believe it,” says Ryan Sturgill, Gaza Sky Geeks director.

I checked in on the Geeks during these past weeks of terrible violence. When you see the numbers – more than 115 Palestinians killed and 13,000 wounded -- it’s hard to imagine life going on normally there. The U.N. has said it will be unlivable by 2020. But more than 1.8 million people live in Gaza, and despite the electricity shortages and the collapsing infrastructure, in some places some people manage to maintain hope against the odds.

Gaza Sky Geeks is one of those places.

Amazingly, it has more than doubled in size since I visited in 2016. In addition to admitting a larger cohort of startups, Gaza Sky Geeks has started a freelance community and a coder program. The budget of $400,000 has swelled to $900,000. I saw an office with a few dozen people. These days, there are more than 120 people there on a daily basis, and all of its programs must turn away applicants.


----------



## Coyote

Here is another interesting one...surprising too.

*World Bank reports high rate of Palestinian women leading startups*
World Bank reports high rate of Palestinian women leading startups

Palestinian women are participating at relatively high rates in leading roles at technology startups in the West Bank and Gaza Strip, a World Bank report published on Wednesday found.

*Twenty-three percent *of Palestinians who founded tech companies in the West Bank and Gaza Strip are women, according to the report.

In comparison, 19 percent, 12%, and 10% of startup founders are women in Beirut, New York City, and Cairo, respectively, the report said.


----------



## Coyote

What is it with Palestinian women entrepreneurs?  

Here is another with an innovative idea to solve a chronic problem in Gaza...lack of electricity, Hamas’ restrictions on cooperative endeavors with Israel, and the challenge of getting things through the unpredictable opening and closing of border crossings.  The article goes on to describe the convoluted and often politically motivated process that is trade, particularly agricultural between Gaza and Israel.

A Palestinian woman's fight to bring electricity into Gaza defies Israeli moves against border crossings

Majid al-Mashharawi, 24, grew up in the Gaza Strip in a life of intifada, closure and blockade. One particularly painful event happened when she was 13 – she saw a man about to throw a bomb out a window, but the bomb blew up in his hands. Despite the harsh reality, she went on to study engineering at the Islamic University of Gaza, after which she decided to become an entrepreneur.

A year ago Mashharawi and partners launched their SunBox project — an inexpensive and lightweight solar-powered system that can provide energy to things like small refrigerators, laptops and smartphones. She invested a lot of time and thought into the project and traveled to Japan to meet with experts. She installed the system for free in a few homes in Gaza and is now raising money to enable subsidized sales of the device; this would decrease the price in the Strip to $250 from $350.


----------



## Coyote

If there is going to be peace it will be through the women.  Palestinian women are known for their distinctive embroidery....

Two Neighbors Brings Together Palestinian Embroiderers and Israeli Seamstresses

It’s no surprise what happens when a wall is built between neighbors. As the cement is poured, as the soldiers patrol by foot, as the barrier blocks a whole people from view, any semblance of shared humanity quickly erodes. The people on the other side are lumped into an opposing and unrecognizable mass of threat, and they become impossible to empathize with and easy to denounce. But coming out of that kind of toxic environment is what makes Two Neighbors, a joint Israeli-Palestinian fashion initiative, so unexpected. The brand offers a model for how fashion can be used as a force for good in a complex, political landscape.

Two Neighbors pairs Israeli designers and seamstresses with traditional Palestinian embroiderers to create stunning contemporary designs. Every garment is a transgression — passing over that physical barrier and through both Israeli and Palestinian hands. Two Neighbors has a workshop in south Tel Aviv and coordinators in Jerusalem and the West Bank. The company is a rare instance of cooperation in an increasingly segregated setting, and it offers a literal interweaving of the people who share disputed land. The tagline is "Peace through the eye of a needle,” and through the simple act of engagement, the brand speaks of “waging our own peace process.”


----------



## Coyote

First Palestinian animal welfare organisation aims to “cut the cycle of violence”


*First Palestinian animal welfare organisation aims to “cut the cycle of violence”*


*Ramallah* - The idea for the Palestine Animal League (PAL), the only locally-run animal welfare organisation in the Occupied Palestinian Territories, founded in 2011, was first conceived when Ahmad Safi was working on a children’s summer camp. Ahmad, PAL's founder and executive director, saw a child sitting alone and throwing stones at a cat. He approached the boy and questioned his actions. 

The boy told him that during the night, Israeli soldiers had entered his house, beaten and abducted his brother. At this moment, Ahmad saw in the boy a younger version of himself, and realised that it constitutes an important and ubiquitous problem in Palestine. 

“I started thinking about how this happens. We [Palestinians] normalise violence. This is how we survive here. If you are frustrated or abused, it is normal. You have to deal with it,” Ahmad said. 

In the hierarchy of violence, Ahmad believes it is often the animals that bear the brunt, as the weaker beings on which even children can vent their frustration and aggression. Ahmad thus began working with children in Jalazone refugee camp on how to deal with day-to-day life under occupation, anger management and animal welfare. 

“We tried to cut the cycle of violence, to teach children how to be responsible for themselves and for weaker members of society,” he said. 

“Palestine is everything, not only the human beings. Palestine is the earth, the trees, the animals,” Ahmad added. Together with his friend and co-founder, Sameh Arekat, he tried to promote these values, as well as teaching the children that being kind is not a sign of weakness, while hurting animals is not a symbol of strength, “because this is the culture that we grow up with”.


----------



## Coyote

Skateboarding camp teaches Palestinian kids to "fly" beyond walls

QALQILYA, West Bank — Residents in this Palestinian city never see the sunset; Israel's imposing security wall blocks the view towards the west, and much else. Now, a skateboarding summer camp in Qalqilya is helping kids to see a new horizon.

“When you get on the skateboard, you don’t think about all the problems you have. All you’re focused on is that you have to stay on the board and not fall,” said Abdullah Milhem, a 17-year-old from Qalqilya who first picked up a skateboard five years ago.

He says his hobby has changed his life and gave him a positive outlet for his energy instead of hanging out on the streets or getting involved in drugs or violence.


----------



## Coyote

*A New Generation of Palestinian Chefs Poised to Conquer the World*
A new generation of Palestinian chefs poised to conquer the world

“I was linked as a child to my family and tradition, we celebrated all the holidays and I knew a lot of the stories and history, but not in depth. When I learned to read and speak Arabic fluently, the language became my heritage. Even the choice to deal with cooking professionally was part of a process of opening up to my family and community’s culture. When I handed the book to my father, he wept with emotion and said he never thought that I of all people would contribute so much to changing the world’s image of the Palestinian people,” Kalla said. 

The chef is part of a wave of third-generation Palestinian refugees and exiles trying to revolutionize their people's image by preserving and publicizing Palestinian culture. In many places, including Israel, first and second generations of immigrants are busy overcoming trauma and the difficulties of immigration alongside adapting to a new society. Those of the third generation don't need to prove they belong in the place where they were born, and many eventually seek to return to their roots and the traditions from which they were cut off. 

The kitchen provides a comfortable means of identity formation — in this case Palestinian — and can be used to disseminate historic and national heritage. The rhetoric used by these young chefs, many of them women, recalls the way in which the kitchen helped Jews preserve their identity in the Diaspora.


----------



## Coyote

This thread is for news about Palestine and Palestinians today you might not normally hear about.


----------



## MJB12741

I don't believe any of us would deny there are some good Palestinians doing good for their own kind.   So tell us, are these Palestinians you present not victims of their own elected leadership?


----------



## Indeependent

Many good Palestinians inform on the crazies to prevent terrorist attacks.
They also don’t want to live in an Arab ruled country.


----------



## Coyote

MJB12741 said:


> I don't believe any of us would deny there are some good Palestinians doing good for their own kind.   So tell us, are these Palestinians you present not victims of their own elected leadership?


What elected leadership?  When was the last election?


----------



## MJB12741

Coyote said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe any of us would deny there are some good Palestinians doing good for their own kind.   So tell us, are these Palestinians you present not victims of their own elected leadership?
> 
> 
> 
> What elected leadership?  When was the last election?
Click to expand...

Hamas was not elected?  Golly gee, I didn,t know that.


----------



## Coyote

I found it particularly interesting that Gaza had a growing high tech sector and especially, the number of women involved there and in the sciences.


----------



## Coyote

Gaza: Child Centre – Gaza hosts the Palestine Rubik’s Cube Championship

The first of its kind in mind sports in Palestine, the Palestine Rubik’s Cube Championship aimed to offer an opportunity to children to play mind games. These games develop the mind and intuition, enhance one’s subconscious mind and intelligence, and improve the spirit of challenge and competitiveness.



The Palestine Rubik’s Cube Championship brought together five players from Gaza and 120 others from the West Bank governorates, including Jerusalem. Players competed to solve the Rubik’s cube. The event was organised on the CCG premises via Skype with the Al-Quds University, Abu Dis.T


----------



## Indeependent

Coyote said:


> I found it particularly interesting that Gaza had a growing high tech sector and especially, the number of women involved there and in the sciences.


The tunnels weren’t built by high school dropouts.


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Indeependent

The West Coast of Gaza is a paradise.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Lost cities of Palestine: Haifa, Nazareth, and Jaffa *

**


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Anera’s Land Reclamation Projects in Palestine Bolster Rural Communities*

Terrace walls are almost as ubiquitous as the olive trees that grow behind them on the arid hills of the West Bank. The crumbling remains of terraces cut by Roman farmers dot the landscape.

Driving along the steep road that leads from Qabalan to Jorish today, the role that terraces continue to play in conserving fertile land for farming is evident. In such mountainous terrain, terracing decreases erosion and surface runoff. 

*



*

There is an art to building terraces. Farmers begin by using bulldozers to remove rocks and large stones from the ground. Then skilled terrace technicians re-purpose these stones to construct durable walls across the slopes in fields being reclaimed. 

Terraced agricultural fields on steep hillsides conserve water and protect nutrient-rich soil from erosion. Farmers like to construct the walls from naturally existing stones, instead of concrete, as it is cheaper and at the same time permeable. The local stones allow water to flow out of the terraces during heavy rainfall to protect crops from flooding.

*



*

*Land Reclamation Projects in Palestine Bolster Rural Communities*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Lost cities of Palestine: Haifa, Nazareth, and Jaffa *
> 
> **



Most of what was presented was not built or developed by the Arabs.
But the movie does confirm that a big portion of the people called now _'Palestinians' _are descendants of recent foreign workers.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Produce grown using organic farming methods in Gaza.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Yep Coyote is unbiased....


----------



## P F Tinmore

Alfalfa, grown using treated wastewater for irrigation in Jenin, West Bank.


----------



## Coyote

Shining a light on the forgotten food of Gaza


When we think of the Gaza Strip, our minds probably turn to conflict, isolation and an insurgence of refugees, rather than food.

But this small Palestinian territory, bound by the Mediterranean Sea, Israel and Egypt, has a cuisine that will rival some of the world’s hottest culinary meccas. This is what Laila El-Haddad, and her co-author Maggie Schmitt, set out to demonstrate in their 2013 cookbook, _The Gaza Kitchen._

El-Haddad, an award-winning author, chef, and journalist (she’s been published in _The Washington Post_ and cooked with Yotam Ottolenghi), was eager to fill in the gaps left by her history teachers by exploring her country’s food.

“Why had our neighbours from Jerusalem never heard of sumagiyya (a spicy meat stew), or dill seeds? Why were there certain dishes, like bisara and rumaniyya, that my parents largely kept to themselves? What could all these foods tell us about the hundreds of towns and villages that existed only in the collective memory of Palestinians, but none of the textbooks or maps I read growing up?” she asks, speaking to SBS Food ahead of a 10-day visit to Australia in April.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> View attachment 227012
> 
> Shining a light on the forgotten food of Gaza
> 
> 
> When we think of the Gaza Strip, our minds probably turn to conflict, isolation and an insurgence of refugees, rather than food.
> 
> But this small Palestinian territory, bound by the Mediterranean Sea, Israel and Egypt, has a cuisine that will rival some of the world’s hottest culinary meccas. This is what Laila El-Haddad, and her co-author Maggie Schmitt, set out to demonstrate in their 2013 cookbook, _The Gaza Kitchen._
> 
> El-Haddad, an award-winning author, chef, and journalist (she’s been published in _The Washington Post_ and cooked with Yotam Ottolenghi), was eager to fill in the gaps left by her history teachers by exploring her country’s food.
> 
> “Why had our neighbours from Jerusalem never heard of sumagiyya (a spicy meat stew), or dill seeds? Why were there certain dishes, like bisara and rumaniyya, that my parents largely kept to themselves? What could all these foods tell us about the hundreds of towns and villages that existed only in the collective memory of Palestinians, but none of the textbooks or maps I read growing up?” she asks, speaking to SBS Food ahead of a 10-day visit to Australia in April.



You guys got to be kidding,
rumaniyyeh is a well known dish both among Arabs and Jews of the middle east, it's pretty common, as well as bisara  - a Morrocan humus.

Paliwood lies have no boundaries.


----------



## Coyote

“Laughing is a way to resist”: Annemarie Jacir on her father-son wedding drama Wajib | Sight & Sound

Annemarie Jacir is a trailblazing filmmaker: her 2003 short film Like Twenty Impossibleswas the first Arab short to be officially selected for Cannes; her 2008 feature Salt of This Sea was the first from a Palestinian woman. Both it and 2012’s award-winning When I Saw You were her country’s official Oscar Foreign Language Film submissions, forging more new artistic territory.

Yet her work shows that she has a profound connection with, and clear view of, the importance of history and its political and social obligations. In fact her new film Wajib roughly translates as ‘social duty’, focused on the age-old tradition of father and son delivering family wedding invitations by hand to their local community in Nazareth, Palestine’s largest city and the only one inside Israel’s borders.

Inspired by witnessing her own husband’s wajib, it’s a very funny and impassioned ‘odd couple’ road movie of sorts, as affable, traditional father Abu Shadi and his fiery ex-pat son Shadi – played by real life father and son Mohammad and Saleh Bakri – fulfill their obligations, while buried family tensions and revelations belatedly come to light.


----------



## rylah

*World's wealthiest "refugees"*


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> *World's wealthiest "refugees"*



I've  seen all that stuff, huge mansions included, whilst driving around the WB, pre Arafat.

Rylah, sometimes I think you're a mind reader.


I was going to post those villas.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *World's wealthiest "refugees"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've  seen all that stuff, huge mansions included, whilst driving around the WB, pre Arafat.
> 
> Rylah, sometimes I think you're a mind reader.
> 
> 
> I was going to post those villas.
Click to expand...


Please do, I've been saying this many times - Arabs in Israel live in houses and drive cars most Israeli Jews can't afford.

I remember once driving through the rocky routes of mt. Gilboa, there were about 10 sports cars crossing an anti-cattle bridge - from Ferraris to AMG's all new, all close to the ground...all belonged to Arabs, and they couldn't care less about driving a sports car  on those rocks.

This is Kfar Rameh, an Israeli Arab village...those 2-3 level houses are usually per a single family :









This is Daliat el-Carmel, a Druze village in the north of Israel:





Daliah, another Druze village in Israel:





Compared to that most Israeli Jews live in regular 2-4 room apartments, and drive cheap Asian cars.

So much for the perpetual "refuge victims"...


----------



## Mindful

When I first saw those mansions, I could hardly believe it.

No one had ever been told about them.


----------



## mudwhistle

Typical propaganda. 
I have no problem with Muslims other than their practiced bigotry towards Jews and Christians.
Their celebration of death to America and Israel. 
The fact that they are part of a religious cult. 
The fact that every Muslim country we try to help ends up murdering our troops. 

Other than that I think they're cool.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Coyote

Making music in Gaza: Young musician strikes a chord with Strip's only instrument store



 

Beautiful instruments!


----------



## Coyote

*On the Border Between Israeli, Palestinian and Jordanian Cuisine *
*
https://www.haaretz.com/food/.premium.MAGAZINE-on-the-border-between-israeli-palestinian-and-jordanian-cuisine-1.5883328*
Attending a Hubeiza Festival and dining in Sufra, an Amman restaurant, and sampling the food at Rutenberg in northern Israel, proves the artificiality of political borders

The short, deceptive Middle Eastern winter is the Jordan Valley’s most beautiful season. The dusty, yellow mountain slopes are covered with thin green down, and along the highways that cross the Jordan, on both sides of the river – in Jordan, Israel and the Palestinian Authority – green and yellow carpets of wild mustard and hubeiza (mallow) grow.

“For me, the Jordan Valley is a single geographical and historical unit, from Tiberias to Aqaba,” says Mohamed Attiyeh, a Jordanian businessman of Palestinian origin. Attiyeh is the founder of the Children of the Valley NGO and the Hubeiza Festival, which is taking place in Jordan for the third consecutive year.

“The political borders separating the two sides of the river are artificial borders, which were determined only in the second half of the 20th century, after thousands of years during which the residents of the region shared the same lifestyle and the same fate.”


----------



## rylah

*HE IS FROM GAZA*


----------



## rylah

Growing up in a Muslim, Palestinian-refugee home in Kuwait, how could he have ever known that one single conversation would turn his world upside down? Experience Mark Halawa's incredible story in this Israel Collective film.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Ancient Palestinian craft still intact amid globalization*

**


----------



## rylah

I am sure you enjoyed your #PalestinianPovertyTour.  
Your #Hamas handlers made sure you didn't go anywhere near the Mercedes dealership or equestrian club.


----------



## Olde Europe

Coyote said:


> *On the Border Between Israeli, Palestinian and Jordanian Cuisine *
> *
> https://www.haaretz.com/food/.premium.MAGAZINE-on-the-border-between-israeli-palestinian-and-jordanian-cuisine-1.5883328*
> Attending a Hubeiza Festival and dining in Sufra, an Amman restaurant, and sampling the food at Rutenberg in northern Israel, proves the artificiality of political borders



Thanks, and thanks a lot for that thread.  Lots of teaching moments, and there was a lot to learn throughout.  Hope you'll keep it up.


----------



## rylah




----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


>


Why can’t you allow even one thread to say positive things about Palestinians without out trolling it?  I count numerous pro-Israeli threads.  Go wreck one of those instead,


----------



## Coyote

Student films reveal life in Palestine
Skidmore College students gained a glimpse of what life is like in Palestine from a young person’s perspective at the screening event “Palestinian Voices” on March 28 at the Tang Teaching Museum.

The screening was the second in a four-part series and featured seven films created and directed by student filmmakers or recent graduates from universities around the world. Each film showed a different angle of daily life in Palestine.

Sarah Friedland, director of the MDOCS Storytellers’ Institute, collaborated with 10 different universities in the West Bank to create an “open call” for films. Speaking about her goal for the series, she said she wanted to “represent different locations in the West Bank, East Jerusalem and Gaza and show the variation within the lives that are lived in those places.”

Friedland also said, “This [area] is a very complex place with a variety of different lives … much more than we normally see represented in the media here.”

Students from all class years attended the screening, and many intend to use it as a jump-start for further conversations. 

“The films did a great job of showcasing a variety of different aspects of Palestinian life and sharing stories from refugees, prisoners, parents and those struggling to simply make a living,” said Wyeth Taylor ’19. “My favorite film was Memory of a Fish. Told from a child’s perspective, it shared an innocent and hopeful outlook, unlike the darker tone of some of the other films.”

Alana Pogostin ’20 said her previous travels and experiences in Israel inspired her to attend. After gaining multiple perspectives from natives in Tel Aviv, she wanted to learn more so she could better understand the Palestinian perspective.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can’t you allow even one thread to say positive things about Palestinians without out trolling it?  I count numerous pro-Israeli threads.  Go wreck one of those instead,
Click to expand...

Thank you. There are already several "Brand Israel" threads where Israel implies that it is the only country improving lives around the world.

Palestine runs on very slim resources determined by Israel. Any improvements or even surviving requires considerable ingenuity.

Israel, on the other hand, is showered with foreign aid, foreign donors, and corporate and academic cooperation. Of course it will have a higher level of achievement.

Thank you for honoring what the Palestinians have achieved while working with almost nothing.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can’t you allow even one thread to say positive things about Palestinians without out trolling it?  I count numerous pro-Israeli threads.  Go wreck one of those instead,
Click to expand...


The irony is You say this before immediately posting another film picturing Israel as the source of all evil.
I hear Pallywood is a lucrative business, when does Your personal editorial open?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can’t you allow even one thread to say positive things about Palestinians without out trolling it?  I count numerous pro-Israeli threads.  Go wreck one of those instead,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. There are already several "Brand Israel" threads where Israel implies that it is the only country improving lives around the world.
> 
> Palestine runs on very slim resources determined by Israel. Any improvements or even surviving requires considerable ingenuity.
> 
> Israel, on the other hand, is showered with foreign aid, foreign donors, and corporate and academic cooperation. Of course it will have a higher level of achievement.
> 
> Thank you for honoring what the Palestinians have achieved while working with almost nothing.
Click to expand...


Palestinians are showering in oil-money from Muslim countries.
Palestinians is the only group insisting that millionaire fashion models in the US deserve welfare aid.
Palestinians run exclusive aid agency UNRWA, which steals billions aid from actual refugees in need.

There's nothing to honor here.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Why can’t you allow even one thread to say positive things about Palestinians without out trolling it?  I count numerous pro-Israeli threads.  Go wreck one of those instead,



Really?!  Did you read the threads intended to say positive things about Israel?  Did you police the trolling on those threads?  Did you make sure it was only about positive things?  Did you call them out on posts which didn't fit that positive thing trope?  Did you call Team P out on trolling threads that are meant to be positive only?  

Did you want to support objective standards here?  Or what?  There seems to be a double standard at play here.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can’t you allow even one thread to say positive things about Palestinians without out trolling it?  I count numerous pro-Israeli threads.  Go wreck one of those instead,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. There are already several "Brand Israel" threads where Israel implies that it is the only country improving lives around the world.
> 
> Palestine runs on very slim resources determined by Israel. Any improvements or even surviving requires considerable ingenuity.
> 
> Israel, on the other hand, is showered with foreign aid, foreign donors, and corporate and academic cooperation. Of course it will have a higher level of achievement.
> 
> Thank you for honoring what the Palestinians have achieved while working with almost nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians are showering in oil-money from Muslim countries.
> Palestinians is the only group insisting that millionaire fashion models in the US deserve welfare aid.
> Palestinians run exclusive aid agency UNRWA, which steals billions aid from actual refugees in need.
> 
> There's nothing to honor here.
Click to expand...


----------



## rylah

According to data Palestinians are the richest refugees in the world, and they intend on keeping that privileged status:







Apparently we're not supposed to ask hard questions about Palestinian exploitation of "poverty" and "refugee" status that allow for US top fashion millionaire models still be counted as refugees applicable for "aid".

Nobody is supposed to ask why Palestinians across the world receive 2 salaries, 
while the rest of us need to work.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can’t you allow even one thread to say positive things about Palestinians without out trolling it?  I count numerous pro-Israeli threads.  Go wreck one of those instead,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?!  Did you read the threads intended to say positive things about Israel?  Did you police the trolling on those threads?  Did you make sure it was only about positive things?  Did you call them out on posts which didn't fit that positive thing trope?  Did you call Team P out on trolling threads that are meant to be positive only?
> 
> *Did you want to support objective standards here?  *Or what?  There seems to be a double standard at play here.
Click to expand...


Yes.

For example this thread: Your Favorite Things About Israel

A fun, light PLEASANT thread on cool Israeli stuff.  IE..*positive tropes *that we have in fact moderated several times to cull out the trolling.

Now let me ask you.  Why is it it so impossible to allow one thread like that for the Palestinians?  Something besides hate, dead bodies, blah blah blah.

Why does Team Israel have to destroy and marginalize anything positive about Palestinians?

Double standards?


----------



## Coyote

*Please keep the politics and conflict  of I/P out of this thread...there are a multitude of threads for that already, including UN.  This is intended to be for culture, fun stuff, or just plain interesting stuff you don’t normally hear about.  Is it too much to ask?*


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can’t you allow even one thread to say positive things about Palestinians without out trolling it?  I count numerous pro-Israeli threads.  Go wreck one of those instead,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?!  Did you read the threads intended to say positive things about Israel?  Did you police the trolling on those threads?  Did you make sure it was only about positive things?  Did you call them out on posts which didn't fit that positive thing trope?  Did you call Team P out on trolling threads that are meant to be positive only?
> 
> *Did you want to support objective standards here?  *Or what?  There seems to be a double standard at play here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> For example this thread: Your Favorite Things About Israel
> 
> A fun, light PLEASANT thread on cool Israeli stuff.  IE..*positive tropes *that we have in fact moderated several times to cull out the trolling.
> 
> Now let me ask you.  Why is it it so impossible to allow one thread like that for the Palestinians?  Something besides hate, dead bodies, blah blah blah.
> 
> Why does Team Israel have to destroy and marginalize anything positive about Palestinians?
> 
> Double standards?
Click to expand...


*That's a bad joke right?*
The "Favourite" thread is routinely bombarded with the most vile antisemitic remarks, all You need to do is look at the recent pages.  It is positive because WE post positive light things, and because it was clearly explained what the thread is about in the opening post.

How does posting anti-Israel films keep this thread positive?
Why is it that in every thread You open about Palestinians Your main target is Israel?

I don't think its too much to expect that people walk their own talk.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Please keep the politics and conflict  of I/P out of this thread...there are a multitude of threads for that already, including UN.  This is intended to be for culture, fun stuff, or just plain interesting stuff you don’t normally hear about.  Is it too much to ask?



Not much to ask, but I think it's top hypocrisy to invent new rules, once people post things not to Your personal liking.


----------



## Mindful

The Palestine Symphony Orchestra.

Origins of Palestine Symphony Members | Orchestra of Exiles | PBS


----------



## Mindful

Places to stay:

Ramallah 2018 (with Photos): Top 20 Places to Stay in Ramallah - Vacation Rentals, Vacation Homes - Airbnb Ramallah


----------



## Olde Europe

Coyote said:


> Why does Team Israel have to destroy and marginalize anything positive about Palestinians?



That's an excellent question.  It so happens I think the answer is fairly obvious.

Anything "positive about Palestinians" humanizes them, makes them recognizable as individuals, even as humans who are just like "us" (whatever "us" is).  Seeing them as humans - just like us - demands a change of perception, a change of behavior toward them, demands we emphasize with them, at least acknowledgment of their suffering.  That realization, once it sunk in, stands in the way of the usual dehumanization of Palestinians, which is the precursor of policies aimed at their subjugation, expulsion, or whatever atrocities history might hold in store for them.  Therefore, anything positive about Palestinians needs to be destroyed, besmirched, ridiculed or otherwise be trampled over.

There is, quite obviously, the mirror image of the same dynamic that wouldn't suffer anything positive about Jews without trampling all over it.

The good, the bad, and the ugly, are about evenly distributed throughout humankind.  That's the only reasonable position to take.  This thread aims at demonstrating that same holds with respect to the otherwise widely besmirched and dehumanized Palestinians.  That's its merit.  Whoever values the Palestinians' humanity, and their very own, should - must - support this thread.


----------



## rylah

*The luxury and good life that Palestinian propaganda will never show*

Mensions, iphones, led screens, basketball, Starbucks, sports cars...You name it... 
while on the other side of the street there're UNRWA refugees (of lower cast families) who are intentionally kept by these people in camps for decades. 

These are the  Palestinians who were lucky to be born in the "right family" cast:


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> *The luxury and good life that Palestinian propaganda will never show*
> 
> Mensions, iphones, led screens, basketball, Starbucks, sports cars...You name it...
> while on the other side of the street there're UNRWA refugees (of lower cast families) who are intentionally kept by these people in camps for decades.
> 
> This is Palestinian life among those born to the "right family cast"



I have a piece (can't find it right now) about the two tier society in Ramallah.

The folks on the hill, in their mansions, swimming pools, and Fillipino maids. Even different car number plates, and permits to move around in Israel, to their poor brothers 'further down'. What's not to like?

Swimming pools? With water shortages?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Olde Europe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Team Israel have to destroy and marginalize anything positive about Palestinians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an excellent question.  It so happens I think the answer is fairly obvious.
> 
> Anything "positive about Palestinians" humanizes them, makes them recognizable as individuals, even as humans who are just like "us" (whatever "us" is).  Seeing them as humans - just like us - demands a change of perception, a change of behavior toward them, demands we emphasize with them, at least acknowledgment of their suffering.  That realization, once it sunk in, stands in the way of the usual dehumanization of Palestinians, which is the precursor of policies aimed at their subjugation, expulsion, or whatever atrocities history might hold in store for them.  Therefore, anything positive about Palestinians needs to be destroyed, besmirched, ridiculed or otherwise be trampled over.
> 
> There is, quite obviously, the mirror image of the same dynamic that wouldn't suffer anything positive about Jews without trampling all over it.
> 
> The good, the bad, and the ugly, are about evenly distributed throughout humankind.  That's the only reasonable position to take.  This thread aims at demonstrating that same holds with respect to the otherwise widely besmirched and dehumanized Palestinians.  That's its merit.  Whoever values the Palestinians' humanity, and their very own, should - must - support this thread.
Click to expand...

Indeed, the Palestinians have gone from non existence to this in a few decades.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The luxury and good life that Palestinian propaganda will never show*
> 
> Mensions, iphones, led screens, basketball, Starbucks, sports cars...You name it...
> while on the other side of the street there're UNRWA refugees (of lower cast families) who are intentionally kept by these people in camps for decades.
> 
> This is Palestinian life among those born to the "right family cast"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a piece (can't find it right now) about the two tier society in Ramallah.
> 
> The folks on the hill, in their mansions, swimming pools, and Fillipino maids. Even different car number plates, and permits to move around in Israel, to their poor brothers 'further down'. What's not to like?
> 
> Swimming pools? With water shortages?
Click to expand...


*The Palestinian cast system is a lucrative business,*
 weaker layers of population are intentionally kept at the bottom,
to generate solidarity and earn the bourgeois families billions in aid.


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The luxury and good life that Palestinian propaganda will never show*
> 
> Mensions, iphones, led screens, basketball, Starbucks, sports cars...You name it...
> while on the other side of the street there're UNRWA refugees (of lower cast families) who are intentionally kept by these people in camps for decades.
> 
> This is Palestinian life among those born to the "right family cast"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a piece (can't find it right now) about the two tier society in Ramallah.
> 
> The folks on the hill, in their mansions, swimming pools, and Fillipino maids. Even different car number plates, and permits to move around in Israel, to their poor brothers 'further down'. What's not to like?
> 
> Swimming pools? With water shortages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Palestinian cast system is a lucrative business,*
> weaker layers of population are intentionally kept at the bottom, to generate solidarity and generate billions in aid.
> 
> When did You ever hear a Palestinian activist or a politician raise this internal issue?
Click to expand...



When do we ever read about it in the mainstream press?


----------



## Olde Europe

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, the Palestinians have gone from non existence to this in a few decades.



I've banned the flickering, talking images from YouDupe from this machine.  So, if you have an argument to contribute, and want to talk about it, you will actually have to do so.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can’t you allow even one thread to say positive things about Palestinians without out trolling it?  I count numerous pro-Israeli threads.  Go wreck one of those instead,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?!  Did you read the threads intended to say positive things about Israel?  Did you police the trolling on those threads?  Did you make sure it was only about positive things?  Did you call them out on posts which didn't fit that positive thing trope?  Did you call Team P out on trolling threads that are meant to be positive only?
> 
> *Did you want to support objective standards here?  *Or what?  There seems to be a double standard at play here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> For example this thread: Your Favorite Things About Israel
> 
> A fun, light PLEASANT thread on cool Israeli stuff.  IE..*positive tropes *that we have in fact moderated several times to cull out the trolling.
> 
> Now let me ask you.  Why is it it so impossible to allow one thread like that for the Palestinians?  Something besides hate, dead bodies, blah blah blah.
> 
> Why does Team Israel have to destroy and marginalize anything positive about Palestinians?
> 
> Double standards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That's a bad joke right?*
> The "Favourite" thread is routinely bombarded with the most vile antisemitic remarks, all You need to do is look at the recent pages.  It is positive because WE post positive light things, and because it was clearly explained what the thread is about in the opening post.
> 
> How does posting anti-Israel films keep this thread positive?
> Why is it that in every thread You open about Palestinians Your main target is Israel?
> 
> I don't think its too much to expect that people walk their own talk.
Click to expand...

Report it then.  I have sevetal times had to clean it out.

Why is it you always attack Palestinians?


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can’t you allow even one thread to say positive things about Palestinians without out trolling it?  I count numerous pro-Israeli threads.  Go wreck one of those instead,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?!  Did you read the threads intended to say positive things about Israel?  Did you police the trolling on those threads?  Did you make sure it was only about positive things?  Did you call them out on posts which didn't fit that positive thing trope?  Did you call Team P out on trolling threads that are meant to be positive only?
> 
> *Did you want to support objective standards here?  *Or what?  There seems to be a double standard at play here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> For example this thread: Your Favorite Things About Israel
> 
> A fun, light PLEASANT thread on cool Israeli stuff.  IE..*positive tropes *that we have in fact moderated several times to cull out the trolling.
> 
> Now let me ask you.  Why is it it so impossible to allow one thread like that for the Palestinians?  Something besides hate, dead bodies, blah blah blah.
> 
> Why does Team Israel have to destroy and marginalize anything positive about Palestinians?
> 
> Double standards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That's a bad joke right?*
> The "Favourite" thread is routinely bombarded with the most vile antisemitic remarks, all You need to do is look at the recent pages.  It is positive because WE post positive light things, and because it was clearly explained what the thread is about in the opening post.
> 
> How does posting anti-Israel films keep this thread positive?
> Why is it that in every thread You open about Palestinians Your main target is Israel?
> 
> I don't think its too much to expect that people walk their own talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Report it then.  I have sevetal times had to clean it out.
> 
> Why is it you always attack Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asks the mod who keeps attacking Israel.
> Stop with the hypocrisy.
Click to expand...

Only time I will say this.  I am pro-Palestinian and I make no secret of that though I an also pro-Israel in that I fully believe in their rights.  As a MEMBER I have a right to post my opinions whether you like them or not.  There is NO requirenent for me to be neutral or pro Israel what so ever in what I post any more than YOU.  Mods can post as members.  

*Now I am going to speak as a mod.  Quit *
*Trolling this thread. It has a topic.  *

Given that this place is 90% pro-Israel you have a plentiful assortment of nice pro-Israel threads to select from and an abundance of  pali threads. Why do you need to deliberately destroy this one?

Have at it.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?!  Did you read the threads intended to say positive things about Israel?  Did you police the trolling on those threads?  Did you make sure it was only about positive things?  Did you call them out on posts which didn't fit that positive thing trope?  Did you call Team P out on trolling threads that are meant to be positive only?
> 
> *Did you want to support objective standards here?  *Or what?  There seems to be a double standard at play here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> For example this thread: Your Favorite Things About Israel
> 
> A fun, light PLEASANT thread on cool Israeli stuff.  IE..*positive tropes *that we have in fact moderated several times to cull out the trolling.
> 
> Now let me ask you.  Why is it it so impossible to allow one thread like that for the Palestinians?  Something besides hate, dead bodies, blah blah blah.
> 
> Why does Team Israel have to destroy and marginalize anything positive about Palestinians?
> 
> Double standards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That's a bad joke right?*
> The "Favourite" thread is routinely bombarded with the most vile antisemitic remarks, all You need to do is look at the recent pages.  It is positive because WE post positive light things, and because it was clearly explained what the thread is about in the opening post.
> 
> How does posting anti-Israel films keep this thread positive?
> Why is it that in every thread You open about Palestinians Your main target is Israel?
> 
> I don't think its too much to expect that people walk their own talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Report it then.  I have sevetal times had to clean it out.
> 
> Why is it you always attack Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asks the mod who keeps attacking Israel.
> Stop with the hypocrisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only time I will say this.  I am pro-Palestinian and I make no secret of that though I an also pro-Israel in that I fully believe in their rights.  As a MEMBER I have a right to post my opinions whether you like them or not.  There is NO requirenent for me to be neutral or pro Israel what so ever in what I post any more than YOU.  Mods can post as members.
> 
> *Now I am going to speak as a mod.  Quit *
> *Trolling this thread. It has a topic.  *
> 
> Given that this place is 90% pro-Israel you have a plentiful assortment of nice pro-Israel threads to select from and an abundance of  pali threads. Why do you need to deliberately destroy this one?
> 
> Have at it.
Click to expand...


Did I say anything about neutrality?
Neither of us is neutral, and it's natural..

The problem is we cannot be clear about what You allow or don't allow to post here, if threads are opened with a broad title without specific explanation. How can You expect any freedom of expression if in the middle of a thread You decide to change the rules after people have already developed a conversation ON TOPIC OF THE TITLE?

Please for further clarity, what makes one post about history valid and invalidates another one on the same topic?

Excuse me but , all these new rues in the middle of a conversation are very confusing.


----------



## José

I think you already made your point.... now just drop the subject


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can’t you allow even one thread to say positive things about Palestinians without out trolling it?  I count numerous pro-Israeli threads.  Go wreck one of those instead,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?!  Did you read the threads intended to say positive things about Israel?  Did you police the trolling on those threads?  Did you make sure it was only about positive things?  Did you call them out on posts which didn't fit that positive thing trope?  Did you call Team P out on trolling threads that are meant to be positive only?
> 
> *Did you want to support objective standards here?  *Or what?  There seems to be a double standard at play here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> For example this thread: Your Favorite Things About Israel
> 
> A fun, light PLEASANT thread on cool Israeli stuff.  IE..*positive tropes *that we have in fact moderated several times to cull out the trolling.
> 
> Now let me ask you.  Why is it it so impossible to allow one thread like that for the Palestinians?  Something besides hate, dead bodies, blah blah blah.
> 
> Why does Team Israel have to destroy and marginalize anything positive about Palestinians?
> 
> Double standards?
Click to expand...


Why does Team Palestine have to destroy and marginalize anything positive about Israelis? What you accuse “ Team Israel” of doing I accuse the Pro Palestinian Team of doing 

Double standards and a little hypocrisy?


----------



## Coyote

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can’t you allow even one thread to say positive things about Palestinians without out trolling it?  I count numerous pro-Israeli threads.  Go wreck one of those instead,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?!  Did you read the threads intended to say positive things about Israel?  Did you police the trolling on those threads?  Did you make sure it was only about positive things?  Did you call them out on posts which didn't fit that positive thing trope?  Did you call Team P out on trolling threads that are meant to be positive only?
> 
> *Did you want to support objective standards here?  *Or what?  There seems to be a double standard at play here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> For example this thread: Your Favorite Things About Israel
> 
> A fun, light PLEASANT thread on cool Israeli stuff.  IE..*positive tropes *that we have in fact moderated several times to cull out the trolling.
> 
> Now let me ask you.  Why is it it so impossible to allow one thread like that for the Palestinians?  Something besides hate, dead bodies, blah blah blah.
> 
> Why does Team Israel have to destroy and marginalize anything positive about Palestinians?
> 
> Double standards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does Team Palestine have to destroy and marginalize anything positive about Israelis? What you accuse “ Team Israel” of doing I accuse the Pro Palestinian Team of doing
> 
> Double standards and a little hypocrisy?
Click to expand...


Not at all.  We have multiple times removed offensive off topic stuff from fun Israeli threads.  In fact I quite enjoy the threads such as Things I Like About Israel and thought it would be nice to create something similar for Palestine, that didn't involve the usual crap and showed intetesting cultural things.

Why is this unacceptable to you?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Coyote said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can’t you allow even one thread to say positive things about Palestinians without out trolling it?  I count numerous pro-Israeli threads.  Go wreck one of those instead,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?!  Did you read the threads intended to say positive things about Israel?  Did you police the trolling on those threads?  Did you make sure it was only about positive things?  Did you call them out on posts which didn't fit that positive thing trope?  Did you call Team P out on trolling threads that are meant to be positive only?
> 
> *Did you want to support objective standards here?  *Or what?  There seems to be a double standard at play here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> For example this thread: Your Favorite Things About Israel
> 
> A fun, light PLEASANT thread on cool Israeli stuff.  IE..*positive tropes *that we have in fact moderated several times to cull out the trolling.
> 
> Now let me ask you.  Why is it it so impossible to allow one thread like that for the Palestinians?  Something besides hate, dead bodies, blah blah blah.
> 
> Why does Team Israel have to destroy and marginalize anything positive about Palestinians?
> 
> Double standards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does Team Palestine have to destroy and marginalize anything positive about Israelis? What you accuse “ Team Israel” of doing I accuse the Pro Palestinian Team of doing
> 
> Double standards and a little hypocrisy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  We have multiple times removed offensive off topic stuff from fun Israeli threads.  In fact I quite enjoy the threads such as Things I Like About Israel and thought it would be nice to create something similar for Palestine, that didn't involve the usual crap and showed intetesting cultural things.
> 
> Why is this unacceptable to you?
Click to expand...


It’s not unacceptable to me. I am just pointing out that Team Palestine always destroys and marginalizes anything positive about Israel .  Two can play that game


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Yes.
> 
> For example this thread: Your Favorite Things About Israel
> 
> A fun, light PLEASANT thread on cool Israeli stuff.  IE..*positive tropes *that we have in fact moderated several times to cull out the trolling.
> 
> Now let me ask you.  Why is it it so impossible to allow one thread like that for the Palestinians?  Something besides hate, dead bodies, blah blah blah.
> 
> Why does Team Israel have to destroy and marginalize anything positive about Palestinians?
> 
> Double standards?



Okay.  Then, so apply the SAME standards to this thread that you do to the other threads which, as you have stated yourself, is to quietly moderate them to cut out the trolling.  Why are you publicly calling out Team Israel?  Repeatedly on this thread.  Instead of applying the same standards?


----------



## José

Because she doesn't have an authoritarian nature... because she is a tolerant, democratic moderator.

She doesn't like to ban people, delete threads and posts and go out of her way to avoid these actions... 

She takes those extreme measures that hurt posters only as a last resort.


----------



## Coyote

The beat goes on for Palestinian drum craftsman | Reuters

(Reuters) - Ayoub al-Zaatari combines tradition and artistry in the handmade drums he crafts in his workshop in the ancient town of Hebron.

The 55-year-old Palestinian learned his trade from his father, and sells his clay drums in the occupied West Bank and in Israel.

It takes Zaatari about 40 minutes to paint the body of the instruments, available in four sizes, and then stretch and attach their animal hide drumheads.


----------



## Coyote

*Crafting beautiful music in Palestine*

Crafting beautiful music in Palestine

Ramallah, occupied West Bank - Shehada Shalalda, 24, is the youngest among the very few luthiers in Palestine. He was born in the old centre of Ramallah, next to the shop where he now works.

About a decade ago, when Shalalda was 15, al-Kamandjati music school opened its doors just metres from his house. Having never seen musical instruments or heard live music before, he says he was immediately attracted by the beautiful sounds of the violin and the oud, a traditional Arabic instrument.

In 2008, a luthier came to Ramallah to repair violins in the workshop near his house. Shalalda says he became very interested in the craftsmanship, and tried to make his own violin from a piece of wood. Noticing the young man's dedication, luthier Paolo Sortigiantoni invited him to his workshop in Florence, where Shalalda made his first two violins. A year later, Shalalda set off for the UK to study to become a luthier.


----------



## Coyote

*Palestinian life beyond the conflict....*

*

 *


Yes...ostrich farming...

Can Palestinian ostrich farming help beat Israeli occupation?


Given ostrich meat is not a common delicacy among Israelis or Palestinians, for now Abu Tir sells only on demand, but he is optimistic the business can grow.

“It will take a while for the idea of eating ostrich to gain traction in the local market. For Palestinians it’s a strange meat and it’s also fairly expensive,” he said.

“Even turkey took a while to catch on. Palestinians prefer to eat fattier meat such as lamb.”

Abu Tir has an arsenal of arguments to promote his product.

“Ostrich meat is better for your health, and the way they are farmed is much less damaging to the environment than with sheep or cattle,” he said.


----------



## Coyote

About ShamsArd

ShamsArd Design Studio was founded in 2012 by a collective of architects with the goal of finding design solutions that hold social and environmental responsibility at its core. The studio specializes in natural building design and supervision, active and passive solar solutions, wastewater recycling and regenerative landscaping, in addition to ecological interior and furniture design. ShamsArd is based in Ramallah, Palestine.



 


 

*Moon House 
Completed 2013*
The building is a quad-dome 84 sqm private residence, built entirely of earth using the technique of earth-filled bags. The house uses many passive solar techniques for comfort. It incorporates natural ventilation technique through a aind-catching tower "Malqaf". The domed rooftop has operable openings at the top that allow for hot air to escape and be replaced by cool air from the Malqaf. The building filters gray water and uses it for irrigation of the surrounding garden, and uses local traditional tiles and locally made finishes


----------



## Coyote

*On pencil leads, young Palestinian artist carves breathtaking micro-sculptures*

Feature: On pencil leads, young Palestinian artist carves breathtaking micro-sculptures - Xinhua | English.news.cn


The young man, who is considered the first Palestinian to practice this kind of art, said this art requires much patience and steady nerves.

With much concentration, Abu Zour can carve miniature figures out of pencil graphite, turning pencil leads into fine art works.

His micro-sculptures have featured items representing love, peace, homeland and many world famous iconic buildings, including the Big Ben clock tower in London.


----------



## Coyote

Sand Scultures on a Gaza Beach...


----------



## Coyote

*

 

 

 Meet the man out to save Gaza's antiquities*

A treasure trove of 'ancient' archaeology tucked away in Gaza | Reuters


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Linkiloo

It seems that the Palestinians are doing pretty well. They are eductaed and well fed. I had the impression that they were lving in a concentration camp. Thanks for sharing these interesting articles.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Coyote

This Young Palestinian Engineer Is Helping Rebuild Gaza With Waste


----------



## Coyote

*Palestinian student invents solar panel cleaning robot

Palestinian student invents solar panel cleaning robot

Solar panels lose out on efficiency as they become dusty, so Al-Barghouti designed and produced a robot which operates independently to clean the panels regardless to how much dust there is.

The student from the department of mechanics and mechatronics engineering said production took eight months, including the time it took to research and develop the robot.



 
*


----------



## Coyote

Stunning horses...

Palestinians in East Jerusalem cherish horses as family | Reuters

For Palestinians, Raising Arabian Horses Is ‘the Hobby of the Poor’

JERUSALEM — In the violent East Jerusalem slum of Issawiya, trash burned next to an open bin, filling the air with an acrid stench. Arabic graffiti covered a stone wall on one side of a steep lane scattered with stones left from clashes between Palestinian residents and Israeli soldiers. A knot of children stopped and eyed two strangers with suspicion.

Then a gray metal gate rumbled open near the top of the street. A pair of exquisitely groomed Arabian horses emerged, their hooves clacking on the dusty pavement. The horses pranced toward the center of town with their riders, Alaa Mustafa, 24, and his cousin Oday Muheisan, 19. Behind them, the open gate revealed a tiny, five-sided lot for exercising horses and a stable with a dozen stalls amid a jumble of apartment buildings.

The two gleaming black horses, certified purebreds named Rawnaq and Furys, provided a glimpse of a Palestinian passion — some call it an obsession — for raising show horses, racehorses and more modest steeds in what might seem like impossible conditions. The horses are bred and to some extent trained in gritty East Jerusalem neighborhoods like Issawiya, Tur and Jabal al-Mukaber, often by families who struggle to share tiny, cramped homes.

“In America, they call raising horses the hobby of the rich,” said Muhamed Hamdan, 25, a Palestinian trainer who studied in the United States. “Here, it’s the hobby of the poor.”

...Many Palestinians say that affection helps them endure life under Israeli occupation. Palestinians and Israelis in the business, as well as foreign trainers and judges who know the region, say that Arabian horses have another effect that is almost magical: They coax Israelis and Palestinians into the same arenas, where the conflict briefly melts away and everyone admires the horses as they strut, dance, gallop and compete for trophies.

“The Arabian horse makes the world so small and puts people together,” said Renata Schibler, a Swiss official with the European Conference of Arab Horse Organizations, who volunteers as a judge in horse shows — essentially, beauty contests — in Israel, where both Israeli and Palestinian horses compete. “The Israelis, Palestinians, sitting together, enjoying the horses. It’s difficult to describe.”


----------



## Linkiloo

Coyote said:


> View attachment 232601 View attachment 232602 View attachment 232603 View attachment 232604 View attachment 232605 View attachment 232606 View attachment 232607 View attachment 232608
> Stunning horses...
> 
> Palestinians in East Jerusalem cherish horses as family | Reuters
> 
> For Palestinians, Raising Arabian Horses Is ‘the Hobby of the Poor’
> 
> JERUSALEM — In the violent East Jerusalem slum of Issawiya, trash burned next to an open bin, filling the air with an acrid stench. Arabic graffiti covered a stone wall on one side of a steep lane scattered with stones left from clashes between Palestinian residents and Israeli soldiers. A knot of children stopped and eyed two strangers with suspicion.
> 
> Then a gray metal gate rumbled open near the top of the street. A pair of exquisitely groomed Arabian horses emerged, their hooves clacking on the dusty pavement. The horses pranced toward the center of town with their riders, Alaa Mustafa, 24, and his cousin Oday Muheisan, 19. Behind them, the open gate revealed a tiny, five-sided lot for exercising horses and a stable with a dozen stalls amid a jumble of apartment buildings.
> 
> The two gleaming black horses, certified purebreds named Rawnaq and Furys, provided a glimpse of a Palestinian passion — some call it an obsession — for raising show horses, racehorses and more modest steeds in what might seem like impossible conditions. The horses are bred and to some extent trained in gritty East Jerusalem neighborhoods like Issawiya, Tur and Jabal al-Mukaber, often by families who struggle to share tiny, cramped homes.
> 
> “In America, they call raising horses the hobby of the rich,” said Muhamed Hamdan, 25, a Palestinian trainer who studied in the United States. “Here, it’s the hobby of the poor.”
> 
> ...Many Palestinians say that affection helps them endure life under Israeli occupation. Palestinians and Israelis in the business, as well as foreign trainers and judges who know the region, say that Arabian horses have another effect that is almost magical: They coax Israelis and Palestinians into the same arenas, where the conflict briefly melts away and everyone admires the horses as they strut, dance, gallop and compete for trophies.
> 
> “The Arabian horse makes the world so small and puts people together,” said Renata Schibler, a Swiss official with the European Conference of Arab Horse Organizations, who volunteers as a judge in horse shows — essentially, beauty contests — in Israel, where both Israeli and Palestinian horses compete. “The Israelis, Palestinians, sitting together, enjoying the horses. It’s difficult to describe.”


I've never heard of a hobby for the poor being raising throughbred horses. They must be much ealthier than European poor. How to feed them, groom them, care for them if you are poor? Sounds strange to me but it isn't clearly explained in the article.


----------



## Coyote

Linkiloo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 232601 View attachment 232602 View attachment 232603 View attachment 232604 View attachment 232605 View attachment 232606 View attachment 232607 View attachment 232608
> Stunning horses...
> 
> Palestinians in East Jerusalem cherish horses as family | Reuters
> 
> For Palestinians, Raising Arabian Horses Is ‘the Hobby of the Poor’
> 
> JERUSALEM — In the violent East Jerusalem slum of Issawiya, trash burned next to an open bin, filling the air with an acrid stench. Arabic graffiti covered a stone wall on one side of a steep lane scattered with stones left from clashes between Palestinian residents and Israeli soldiers. A knot of children stopped and eyed two strangers with suspicion.
> 
> Then a gray metal gate rumbled open near the top of the street. A pair of exquisitely groomed Arabian horses emerged, their hooves clacking on the dusty pavement. The horses pranced toward the center of town with their riders, Alaa Mustafa, 24, and his cousin Oday Muheisan, 19. Behind them, the open gate revealed a tiny, five-sided lot for exercising horses and a stable with a dozen stalls amid a jumble of apartment buildings.
> 
> The two gleaming black horses, certified purebreds named Rawnaq and Furys, provided a glimpse of a Palestinian passion — some call it an obsession — for raising show horses, racehorses and more modest steeds in what might seem like impossible conditions. The horses are bred and to some extent trained in gritty East Jerusalem neighborhoods like Issawiya, Tur and Jabal al-Mukaber, often by families who struggle to share tiny, cramped homes.
> 
> “In America, they call raising horses the hobby of the rich,” said Muhamed Hamdan, 25, a Palestinian trainer who studied in the United States. “Here, it’s the hobby of the poor.”
> 
> ...Many Palestinians say that affection helps them endure life under Israeli occupation. Palestinians and Israelis in the business, as well as foreign trainers and judges who know the region, say that Arabian horses have another effect that is almost magical: They coax Israelis and Palestinians into the same arenas, where the conflict briefly melts away and everyone admires the horses as they strut, dance, gallop and compete for trophies.
> 
> “The Arabian horse makes the world so small and puts people together,” said Renata Schibler, a Swiss official with the European Conference of Arab Horse Organizations, who volunteers as a judge in horse shows — essentially, beauty contests — in Israel, where both Israeli and Palestinian horses compete. “The Israelis, Palestinians, sitting together, enjoying the horses. It’s difficult to describe.”
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of a hobby for the poor being raising throughbred horses. They must be much ealthier than European poor. How to feed them, groom them, care for them if you are poor? Sounds strange to me but it isn't clearly explained in the article.
Click to expand...

Different culture, horses have always been an important.   It isn’t much different then the Irish with their cultural love for the equine.  They aren’t rich.  You find a way.  They aren’t thoroughbreds.  Most likely Arabs, Barbs, Akhel-Tekes and crosses.  

Examples from other cultures, poverty doesn’t necessarily prevent you from keeping horses and having horses doesn’t necessarily mean you are rich.  In fact, some of the poorest parts of our country are in the reservations...and they have horses.

Ghetto ponies keep Dublin’s urban cowboys away from drugs – The Circular

The Equestrians of North Philly


----------



## Olde Europe

Coyote said:


> Different culture, horses have always been an important.   It isn’t much different then the Irish with their cultural love for the equine.  They aren’t rich.  You find a way.  They aren’t thoroughbreds.  Most likely Arabs, Barbs, Akhel-Tekes and crosses.
> 
> Examples from other cultures, poverty doesn’t necessarily prevent you from keeping horses and having horses doesn’t necessarily mean you are rich.  In fact, some of the poorest parts of our country are in the reservations...and they have horses.
> 
> Ghetto ponies keep Dublin’s urban cowboys away from drugs – The Circular
> 
> The Equestrians of North Philly



Fascinating, isn't it, how reality - in a myriad of colors and a most admirable variety of shapes - tends to confound and dispel our most dearly held stereotypes?  If it didn't exist, one would have to invent it to serve exactly this purpose.


----------



## Coyote

Olde Europe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Different culture, horses have always been an important.   It isn’t much different then the Irish with their cultural love for the equine.  They aren’t rich.  You find a way.  They aren’t thoroughbreds.  Most likely Arabs, Barbs, Akhel-Tekes and crosses.
> 
> Examples from other cultures, poverty doesn’t necessarily prevent you from keeping horses and having horses doesn’t necessarily mean you are rich.  In fact, some of the poorest parts of our country are in the reservations...and they have horses.
> 
> Ghetto ponies keep Dublin’s urban cowboys away from drugs – The Circular
> 
> The Equestrians of North Philly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascinating, isn't it, how reality - in a myriad of colors and a most admirable variety of shapes - tends to confound and dispel our most dearly held stereotypes?  If it didn't exist, one would have to invent it to serve exactly this purpose.
Click to expand...

It is...often our views are formed by stereotypes that get perpetrated, either deliberately, through propaganda, or benignly, through a sort of intellectual laziness or unwillingness to reject stereotypes that confirm one’s bias’.

The same thing occurs with views about Israeli’s, a nation of incredible diversity, color and views, most of which gets buried under the weight of stereotypes and negative propaganda.

I started this thread to confront certain assumptions and because while there after multiple threads informing us of the positive aspects of Israel...there is nothing on the Palestinians.  Either they were depicted as nothing but terrorists and or perpetual hapless victims of the Israeli’s.  In reality they are far more complicated, colorful, strong, brave and ingenious then is ever portrayed.  Where their government refuses to invest in the economy, individuals are, building start ups  that are successful against all odds and shockingly, for a conservative Arab culture, comprised of a high number of women, more so than even Israel I think.  They have to content with the severe restrictions imposed by Israel, the corruption and problems of their leadership which in tern creates some of those problems I did not realize how interesting until I started LOOKING actively for articles, articles that never seem to get much attention.

Much of it surprised me and these are stories that need telling, independent of the conflict and regional political turmoil that hounds every aspect of IP.

The horses are particularly near and dear to my heart because I love them, and photos are beautifully composed


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
※→  Coyote, et al,

Well, I think there may be something to it.



EXCEPT Coyote said:


> ...  Where their government refuses to invest in the economy, individuals are, building startups  that are successful against all odds and shockingly, for a conservative Arab culture, comprised of a high number of women, more so than even Israel I think.  They have to content with the severe restrictions imposed by Israel, the corruption and problems of their leadership which in turn creates some of those problems I did not realize how interesting until I started LOOKING actively for articles, articles that never seem to get much attention.
> 
> Much of it surprised me and these are stories that need telling, independent of the conflict and regional political turmoil that hounds every aspect of IP.


*(COMMENT)*

The last time I was in Iraq, I met up with a dear friend of mine.  She and I first met when she came to help with the 2004 elections.   But she moved on from that considering it a colossal waste of time.

Later I met her in Aman, working for very low key NGOs run by that Regional Shakers and Movers.  She ran these Micro-investment firms.   I did not believe it, think it was over exaggerated.  But I dropped in any way; and there she was running this little micro-Investment Management Concern, and there she was actually making it work. investors and the and the business making the loans.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Olde Europe

Coyote said:


> I started this thread to confront certain assumptions and because while there after multiple threads informing us of the positive aspects of Israel...there is nothing on the Palestinians.  Either they were depicted as nothing but terrorists and or perpetual hapless victims of the Israeli’s.  In reality they are far more complicated, colorful, strong, brave and ingenious then is ever portrayed.  Where their government refuses to invest in the economy, individuals are, building start ups  that are successful against all odds and shockingly, for a conservative Arab culture, comprised of a high number of women, more so than even Israel I think.  They have to content with the severe restrictions imposed by Israel, the corruption and problems of their leadership which in tern creates some of those problems I did not realize how interesting until I started LOOKING actively for articles, articles that never seem to get much attention.
> 
> Much of it surprised me and these are stories that need telling, independent of the conflict and regional political turmoil that hounds every aspect of IP.



Anyone who is even somewhat informed on the living conditions in, particularly, the Gaza Strip, and thought about it for a minute, has to know these folks demonstrate resilience and ingenuity to an astounding degree.  Anyone who thought about humankind for a bit, ought to know that it has to be all there, the good, the bad and the ugly, and the astoundingly beautiful, too.  And yet, the articles on that are scarce, far between, and popping up in the most obscure places (from my perspective); the blockade mostly saw to that, and also to much the delayed or absent development, which, unleashed, would be the best hope for the region.  Before this thread, I haven't seen more than half a dozen articles that didn't deal with the perennial terrorism-intifada-desperation-and-destitution theme.  Therefore I didn't find it hard to understand what you are doing here, and am most grateful for everything you dig up.  And yes, the women heading start-ups thing was entirely new to me, and surprising to no end in an otherwise stubbornly paternalistic culture.  Amazing, and even more of an indication how much there is - how much I have to - learn.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Breakfast Pita | Abeer's Day Off*

**


----------



## Coyote

Maher Naji
Maher Naji

Born in Jabalia Camp, Gaza in 1963. He joined the Baron Stieglitz Academy for Fine Arts in St. Petersburg in Russia where he received his Masters and Doctorate degrees in Art and Architecture and held his first exhibit in 1988.


----------



## sparky

I guess there's quite the _gap_ betwixt what we _hear_ of a country ,and when we realize the individuals in it are just people like _anywhere else_ on this rock......  ~S~


----------



## Coyote

Israelis and Palestinians Set Aside Their Differences To Save Animals In Need – AngusPost

The war between the Israelis and Palestinians is timeless, and one known all too well by most of the general population. The thought of the two groups working together seems decades away from now. However, a recent situation involving shelter animals has struck the hearts of thousands of readers. The safety and well-being of stray dogs has convinced this community to finally work together.

Just east of Bethlehem, in a town called Beit Sahur, the only Palestinian-run animal shelter in the West Bank was in danger of shutting down last week. A crowd-funding campaign was created through Headstart, in which they were asking for NIS 50,000 in order to keep the shelter running. As of Sunday, August 28th, more than NIS 74,000 had been raised. The most incredible part of all of this is that over 400 of the backers were Israeli.


----------



## sparky

Proof people_ recognize _dogs are usually _better _people.....than _most_ people.....~S~


----------



## Billo_Really

MJB12741 said:


> I don't believe any of us would deny there are some good Palestinians doing good for their own kind.   So tell us, are these Palestinians you present not victims of their own elected leadership?


Don't you have any personal experiences of good Palestinians with which to offer?


----------



## Billo_Really

Indeependent said:


> The West Coast of Gaza is a paradise.


That is definitely something you don't hear about.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> The irony is You say this before immediately posting another film picturing Israel as the source of all evil.
> I hear Pallywood is a lucrative business, when does Your personal editorial open?


Post something nice about Palestinians.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> Really?!  Did you read the threads intended to say positive things about Israel?  Did you police the trolling on those threads?  Did you make sure it was only about positive things?


I do remember her saying positive things on those threads, why can't you say something positive on hers? 



Shusha said:


> Did you call them out on posts which didn't fit that positive thing trope?  Did you call Team P out on trolling threads that are meant to be positive only?


How are trolling threads meant to be positive?



Shusha said:


> Did you want to support objective standards here?  Or what?  There seems to be a double standard at play here.


Someone who supports objective standards, does not eschew opposing points of view.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Nancy Murray interviews Nawal Slemiah and Laila Hasan*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*The Seed Queen of Palestine *

**


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MerlinMagus

Coyote said:


> An interesting site....certainly reflects Palestine today
> 
> 
> POLITICAL IS PERSONAL IS AN INITIATIVE WHICH CONDUCTS IN-DEPTH INTERVIEWS WITH ISRAELI JEWISH AND PALESTINIAN WOMEN IN WHICH THEY SAFELY AND FREELY SHARE HOW THEIR LIVES HAVE BEEN AFFECTED BY THE REALITIES OF THIS CONFLICT.
> 
> *Aya*
> 
> I am 28 years old, and I'm from _Lyd _[Lod in Hebrew, Lyd in Arabic, mixed Jewish-Arab city 15km southeast from Tel Aviv].
> 
> I am married and I have a daughter. I’ve been a feminist and political activist for ten years.
> 
> I’m very proud of my Palestinian identity. I talk about it all the time.
> 
> View attachment 222672
> 
> *Meital*
> 
> My name is Meital Marcel. These are the two names that I go by.
> 
> I am 39 years old, single, and I live in Tel Aviv.
> 
> I studied at Tel Aviv University. My bachelor’s degree is in cinema and philosophy, and my master’s degree is in literature.
> 
> I work in writing. I publish short stories, only for a small circle of people, but I’m in a development phase, and now one of my short stories has been chosen to be featured in the university’s magazine. The first magazine issue hasn’t come out yet, but they are working on it now.
> 
> My biggest dream, however, is to publish a story through a well-known publisher that will give my writing a spring board.
> 
> View attachment 222673
> 
> 
> *Wedad*
> 
> I’m Wedad Zaid Alkilany, from Ara, in Wadi Ara.
> 
> I’m 29 years old, mother to two wonderful daughters, and a student in my last year of a Bachelor’s degree in psychology. Parallel to this, I also study group training, and this year I have spent a lot of time volunteering for the women’s organization Women Wage Peace.
> 
> The course in group training is basically a course not related to my degree. It’s something that you study independently with some intensive months of studying, and at the end of the course you receive a diploma.
> 
> I really like the course on group training, because I have previously got the opportunity to guide groups, but I wanted to gain professional skills, in order to learn how to do it really well. In addition to this, I am considering working within this field in the future.
> 
> The reason why I have chosen to study psychology and group guidance is that, first of all, I don’t have stage fright, and second of all I am a person, who likes to guide groups of people and to talk and to discuss, so I think all of this is very relevant [for me].
> 
> View attachment 222674
> 
> 
> *Rachel*
> 
> I was born in Herzliya, and when I was a baby we moved to Kfar Saba. I've lived here ever since, but next year we are moving to Tzur Moshe, a _moshav _[Israeli village], which is a big deal. I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> My mother-in-law lives there. She has an olive plantation, and has lived there for 20 years. She is a very special woman. She is a widow and lives there alone, tending to the olive trees all by herself. Most people wouldn't do what she does.
> 
> We decided to move there, not to help her, as [Rachel and her husband] are two very busy people. We're moving there to give our children the quality of life that a _moshav _can offer.
> 
> I'll miss Kfar Saba a lot, because I come from a big family. My mother lives here, my sister lives close-by, and my brothers as well. Because of my relationship with them, our decision to move took many years. But sometimes it's difficult in Kfar Saba because we have five children. It's very loud and intense, and we are looking forward to silence from the _moshav _environment.
> 
> I don't think it will be calmer [in the _moshav_], because of all the work, but it will be a more secure environment, and lately we have been wanting to feel more secure.
> 
> In town there is a closer proximity to terror attacks. My children know that I work with Arab women and Palestinians all the time, so of course I teach my children that we don't need to fear Arabs. We need to get over the fears, because the number of terrorists is small. But one can't ignore the everyday news, including the stabbings that mostly take place in towns. The _moshav_ will hopefully be a more hermetic, quiet, and secure place - not only in the safety aspect but in many other ways too.
> 
> View attachment 222675
> 
> 
> Home



Love palestinians women.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Coyote

Two Palestinian Students receive the First Place in the Arab Innovation Academy Program in Qatar | Palestine Polytechnic University
The student: Bashar Shawer, from the College of Information Technology and Computer Engineering at Palestine Polytechnic University, and Yafa Abdul Rahim, from Business Administration College at Birzeit University, have won  first place in the Arab Innovation Academy Competition, held in Doha, Qatar, for  innovating an application called E-Salamat. The aim of this application is to  spread knowledge about health and prevention of infectious diseases while travelling and it keeps a health file for each user. This application will enable travelers to obtain the necessary information on the prevention of diseases and the vaccines needed while traveling to a particular country.


----------



## Coyote

Palestinian teens reach finals of Silicon Valley app pitch

Four Palestinian high school friends are heading to California this week to pitch their mobile app about fire prevention to Silicon Valley's tech leaders, after winning a slot in the finals of a worldwide competition among more than 19,000 teenage girls.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*AAUP award shows Palestinian rights advocates are winning the battle on campus*

Dr. Rabab Abdulhadi, a frequent target of Israel lobby pressure campaigns, has won the prestigious Georgina M. Smith Award from the American Association of University Professors

Last week, one of the strongest Palestinian voices on American campuses, Dr. Rabab Abdulhadi of San Francisco State University (SFSU), won the prestigious Georgina M. Smith Award from the American Association of University Professors (AAUP). In announcing the award, AAUP said, “Dr. Abdulhadi exemplifies courage, persistence, political foresight, and concern for human rights… As a director of the Arab and Muslim Ethnicities and Diasporas Studies Program (AMED), she brings together scholars, activists, academics, and organizers to create justice-centered knowledge, build broad-based coalitions, and advance the agenda for social change in Palestine, the United States, and internationally.” 









						AAUP award shows Palestinian rights advocates are winning the battle on campus
					

The COVID-19 shutdown has put a stop to campus life in America, but it has not stopped advocates for Israel from attacking Israel’s academic critics, trying to banish their thinking and teaching from universities. Nor has it stopped academics and students who support Palestine from fighting back...




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Palestinian Food Recipes That Serve Up Resistance

*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Musakhan Chicken and Palestinian Flatbread at Dyafa 

*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Fatima is the first woman to sell ice cream on her own cart in Gaza. She started this business to save money to pay her university fees.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



I find it quiet telling that all these museums and historical documentation depicting Arab life in pre-Israel time, never extend beyond a 100 years back, all start at some point 2-3 decades after the Jewish community has already started widely rebuilding and investing in the land.

How come these museums have no history preceding Zionism?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Rosary Sisters Catholic High School in Jerusalem, Palestine 

*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Palestinian Food - ARABIC FEAST in Bethlehem + Jesus Birthplace in West Bank, Palestine!

*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Restaurant in Gaza*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

A Palestinian man and his wife harvest wheat in their field in Yatta, south of the West Bank city of al-Khalil. Photo by Mashhour Wahwah.


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Palestinian student attends a class online at her home in Gaza as schools have been closed due to coronavirus outbreak. Photo by Majdi Fathi.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Al-Lubban ash-Sharqiya village, south of Nablus, Occupied West Bank. Photo by Wajed Nobani.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Spring is almost here!
The sun rises over the magical hills of Wadi al-Bireh in Lower Galilee, Occupied Palestine. Photo by Raed Omar.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MartyNYC

Where is “palestine“?


----------



## Mindful

MartyNYC said:


> Where is “palestine“?



Tinny will tell you.


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Palestinian family picks apricots in their farm in Sebastia village near Nablus, Occupied West Bank. Photo by Shadi Jarar'ah.


----------



## MartyNYC

Mindful said:


> MartyNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is “palestine“?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinny will tell you.
Click to expand...


If palestine exists, where is it?


----------



## P F Tinmore

MartyNYC said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MartyNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is “palestine“?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinny will tell you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If palestine exists, where is it?
Click to expand...

It is right under Israel's fat ass.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> MartyNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MartyNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is “palestine“?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinny will tell you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If palestine exists, where is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is right under Israel's fat ass.
Click to expand...


Oooh.

Emotional.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> MartyNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MartyNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is “palestine“?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinny will tell you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If palestine exists, where is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is right under Israel's fat ass.
Click to expand...


Um, Palestine was a fictional Roman name for ancient Israel. Later, it was Britain’s fictional name for the British Mandate which became modern Israel. 

Arab commentator acknowledges: “When the State of Israel was established in 1948, there was no state called ‘palestine’”

Kuwaiti Writer Abdullah Al-Hadlaq: Israel Is a Legitimate State, Not an Occupier; There Was No Palestine; I Support Israel-Gulf-U.S. Alliance to Annihilate Hizbullah


----------



## Mindful

MartyNYC said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MartyNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MartyNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is “palestine“?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinny will tell you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If palestine exists, where is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is right under Israel's fat ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, Palestine was a fictional Roman name for ancient Israel. Later, it was Britain’s fictional name for the British Mandate which became modern Israel.
> 
> Arab commentator acknowledges: “When the State of Israel was established in 1948, there was no state called ‘palestine’”
> 
> Kuwaiti Writer Abdullah Al-Hadlaq: Israel Is a Legitimate State, Not an Occupier; There Was No Palestine; I Support Israel-Gulf-U.S. Alliance to Annihilate Hizbullah
Click to expand...


We’ve told him all that, till the cows come home. It’s like knocking on wood.


----------



## MartyNYC

Mindful said:


> MartyNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MartyNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MartyNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is “palestine“?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinny will tell you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If palestine exists, where is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is right under Israel's fat ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, Palestine was a fictional Roman name for ancient Israel. Later, it was Britain’s fictional name for the British Mandate which became modern Israel.
> 
> Arab commentator acknowledges: “When the State of Israel was established in 1948, there was no state called ‘palestine’”
> 
> Kuwaiti Writer Abdullah Al-Hadlaq: Israel Is a Legitimate State, Not an Occupier; There Was No Palestine; I Support Israel-Gulf-U.S. Alliance to Annihilate Hizbullah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We’ve told him all that, till the cows come home. It’s like knocking on wood.
Click to expand...


There never was any Lost Paradise of Palestine ⤵️


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Dana Rizek*

A Soul's Odyssey 'Letters to Palestine'


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian farmlands in the Jordan Valley. Photo by Mohammad Anaya.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

(ReBootKamp) students in Gaza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. His cohort completed the first stage of the coding and technology 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 program and are eager to move on the the next!⁣⁣⁣
⁣⁣⁣
The program produces high quality software engineers in just 16 weeks using a curriculum developed in Silicon Valley and gives participants market-ready, adaptable coding skills and other essential “soft” skills demanded by the industry.⁣⁣⁣
⁣⁣
***⁣⁣
#Gaza #Palestine #coding #technology #Palestinian #engineers #rebootkamp #RBK


----------



## MartyNYC

Why do Arabs identify with “palestine,” an English name, not Arabic, based on a Greek/Latin name, not Arabic, for Philistines who were Greek, not Arabs?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Almond flowers bloom at a field in Jenin, Occupied West Bank. Photo by Alaa Badarneh.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Tubas is a heaven on earth


----------



## P F Tinmore

The sun rises over Wadi Al-Falah in Mount Carmel area in northern Palestine. Photo by Raed Omar.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Almond blossoms in the deserted village of Lifta on the outskirts of Jerusalem. Israeli occupation militias expelled its indigenous people in 1948. (photo by Fadi Amirah)


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Almond blossoms in the deserted village of Lifta on the outskirts of Jerusalem. Israeli occupation militias expelled its indigenous people in 1948. (photo by Fadi Amirah)



"Indigenous"?

That's not what you cal people who can't pronounce the name of the land.

Those Arabs probably shouldn't have taken a major part in the 1929 Pogroms.


But indeed beautiful flowers.
I love the land of Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Palestinian farmer inspects hanging strawberry plants at a green house in Tulkarem.


----------



## P F Tinmore

An aerial photo of Omar Mukhtar Street, Gaza City's main street. By Soliman Hijjy.






They could do all that without a "state?"

Hmmm.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Newest mural in Santa Fe by artist Remy. Photo credit: Nick Estes.
Forever in our hearts, Razan.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian mountain gazelle in the Northern Jordan Valley. Photo by Jameel Abu Snaina.


----------



## rylah

Palestinian Mustang!!!!

Clue: not mustang, and not really Palestinian....






But very much like the leader:


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> An aerial photo of Omar Mukhtar Street, Gaza City's main street. By Soliman Hijjy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They could do all that without a "state?"
> 
> Hmmm.



Wow  

What American criminal,
ever dreamed of such a prison?

CHAZ(A) has a potential after all...


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinian mountain gazelle in the Northern Jordan Valley. Photo by Jameel Abu Snaina.



Where is “palestine”?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about        
⁜→  P F Tinmore, MartyNYC,  et al,

*BLUF:*  First off → great photo...  And the photo is a great example of what I don't hear about.  The existence of the "State of Palestine" and the circumstances under which it was established can setoff a debate; but in this context, we all understand _(at least in part)_ the territory to which "P F Tinmore" refers.  Intellectually we know about that of which he speaks.  We can't help but know, fore it just pops into our minds of what he speaks.



P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinian mountain gazelle in the Northern Jordan Valley. Photo by Jameel Abu Snaina.





MartyNYC said:


> Where is “palestine”?


*(COMMENT)*

The existence of the "State of Palestine" and the circumstances under which it was established can setoff a debate; but in this context, we all understand _(at least in part)_ what territory to which "P F Tinmore" refers.

We "recognize" the territory, in general-political terms, that to which "P F Tinmore" tangentially refers, even as we challenge the measurement of a surface (Area = ||x × y||).  We can argue about the magnitude of control, the political persuasions in play, and the area of the plane; even though the scope and nature of the claim _(varying between the various factions)_ are a matter under debate and examination.

Although "P F TINMORE" does not point it out, the mere fact that we recognize _(immediately)_ to that which uncommunicated, the recognition may be under debate _("The Question of Palestine")_ it remains conditional - yet*!* it is none the less → irrevocable. At least for now.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## MartyNYC

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, MartyNYC,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF:*  First off → great photo...  And the photo is a great example of what I don't hear about.  The existence of the "State of Palestine" and the circumstances under which it was established can setoff a debate; but in this context, we all understand _(at least in part)_ the territory to which "P F Tinmore" refers.  Intellectually we know about that of which he speaks.  We can't help but know, fore it just pops into our minds of what he speaks.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian mountain gazelle in the Northern Jordan Valley. Photo by Jameel Abu Snaina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MartyNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is “palestine”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The existence of the "State of Palestine" and the circumstances under which it was established can setoff a debate; but in this context, we all understand _(at least in part)_ what territory to which "P F Tinmore" refers.
> 
> We "recognize" the territory, in general-political terms, that to which "P F Tinmore" tangentially refers, even as we challenge the measurement of a surface (Area = ||x × y||).  We can argue about the magnitude of control, the political persuasions in play, and the area of the plane; even though the scope and nature of the claim _(varying between the various factions)_ are a matter under debate and examination.
> 
> Although "P F TINMORE" does not point it out, the mere fact that we recognize _(immediately)_ to that which uncommunicated, the recognition may be under debate _("The Question of Palestine")_ it remains conditional - yet*!* it is none the less → irrevocable. At least for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Arab state of palestine? No p in Arabic. They say Falestine, like Bebsie. Not very authentic.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, MartyNYC,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF:*  First off → great photo...  And the photo is a great example of what I don't hear about.  The existence of the "State of Palestine" and the circumstances under which it was established can setoff a debate; but in this context, we all understand _(at least in part)_ the territory to which "P F Tinmore" refers.  Intellectually we know about that of which he speaks.  We can't help but know, fore it just pops into our minds of what he speaks.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian mountain gazelle in the Northern Jordan Valley. Photo by Jameel Abu Snaina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MartyNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is “palestine”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The existence of the "State of Palestine" and the circumstances under which it was established can setoff a debate; but in this context, we all understand _(at least in part)_ what territory to which "P F Tinmore" refers.
> 
> We "recognize" the territory, in general-political terms, that to which "P F Tinmore" tangentially refers, even as we challenge the measurement of a surface (Area = ||x × y||).  We can argue about the magnitude of control, the political persuasions in play, and the area of the plane; even though the scope and nature of the claim _(varying between the various factions)_ are a matter under debate and examination.
> 
> Although "P F TINMORE" does not point it out, the mere fact that we recognize _(immediately)_ to that which uncommunicated, the recognition may be under debate _("The Question of Palestine")_ it remains conditional - yet*!* it is none the less → irrevocable. At least for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Everybody who knows anything about this issue knows where Palestine is. Some just keep parroting Israel's BS talking points because they are losing their dominant narrative.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, MartyNYC,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF:*  First off → great photo...  And the photo is a great example of what I don't hear about.  The existence of the "State of Palestine" and the circumstances under which it was established can setoff a debate; but in this context, we all understand _(at least in part)_ the territory to which "P F Tinmore" refers.  Intellectually we know about that of which he speaks.  We can't help but know, fore it just pops into our minds of what he speaks.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian mountain gazelle in the Northern Jordan Valley. Photo by Jameel Abu Snaina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MartyNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is “palestine”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The existence of the "State of Palestine" and the circumstances under which it was established can setoff a debate; but in this context, we all understand _(at least in part)_ what territory to which "P F Tinmore" refers.
> 
> We "recognize" the territory, in general-political terms, that to which "P F Tinmore" tangentially refers, even as we challenge the measurement of a surface (Area = ||x × y||).  We can argue about the magnitude of control, the political persuasions in play, and the area of the plane; even though the scope and nature of the claim _(varying between the various factions)_ are a matter under debate and examination.
> 
> Although "P F TINMORE" does not point it out, the mere fact that we recognize _(immediately)_ to that which uncommunicated, the recognition may be under debate _("The Question of Palestine")_ it remains conditional - yet*!* it is none the less → irrevocable. At least for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody who knows anything about this issue knows where Palestine is. Some just keep parroting Israel's BS talking points because they are losing their dominant narrative.
Click to expand...


Palestine was a fictional Roman name for ancient Israel. Later, it was Britain’s fictional name for the British Mandate which became modern Israel. There was no place palestine in the preceding 400 years of the Ottoman Empire. So, palestine was a fake European term for Jews’ homeland.


----------



## P F Tinmore

MartyNYC said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, MartyNYC,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF:*  First off → great photo...  And the photo is a great example of what I don't hear about.  The existence of the "State of Palestine" and the circumstances under which it was established can setoff a debate; but in this context, we all understand _(at least in part)_ the territory to which "P F Tinmore" refers.  Intellectually we know about that of which he speaks.  We can't help but know, fore it just pops into our minds of what he speaks.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian mountain gazelle in the Northern Jordan Valley. Photo by Jameel Abu Snaina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MartyNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is “palestine”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The existence of the "State of Palestine" and the circumstances under which it was established can setoff a debate; but in this context, we all understand _(at least in part)_ what territory to which "P F Tinmore" refers.
> 
> We "recognize" the territory, in general-political terms, that to which "P F Tinmore" tangentially refers, even as we challenge the measurement of a surface (Area = ||x × y||).  We can argue about the magnitude of control, the political persuasions in play, and the area of the plane; even though the scope and nature of the claim _(varying between the various factions)_ are a matter under debate and examination.
> 
> Although "P F TINMORE" does not point it out, the mere fact that we recognize _(immediately)_ to that which uncommunicated, the recognition may be under debate _("The Question of Palestine")_ it remains conditional - yet*!* it is none the less → irrevocable. At least for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody who knows anything about this issue knows where Palestine is. Some just keep parroting Israel's BS talking points because they are losing their dominant narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine was a fictional Roman name for ancient Israel. Later, it was Britain’s fictional name for the British Mandate which became modern Israel. There was no place palestine in the preceding 400 years of the Ottoman Empire. So, palestine was a fake European term for Jews’ homeland.
Click to expand...

I rest my case.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> MartyNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, MartyNYC,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF:*  First off → great photo...  And the photo is a great example of what I don't hear about.  The existence of the "State of Palestine" and the circumstances under which it was established can setoff a debate; but in this context, we all understand _(at least in part)_ the territory to which "P F Tinmore" refers.  Intellectually we know about that of which he speaks.  We can't help but know, fore it just pops into our minds of what he speaks.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian mountain gazelle in the Northern Jordan Valley. Photo by Jameel Abu Snaina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MartyNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is “palestine”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The existence of the "State of Palestine" and the circumstances under which it was established can setoff a debate; but in this context, we all understand _(at least in part)_ what territory to which "P F Tinmore" refers.
> 
> We "recognize" the territory, in general-political terms, that to which "P F Tinmore" tangentially refers, even as we challenge the measurement of a surface (Area = ||x × y||).  We can argue about the magnitude of control, the political persuasions in play, and the area of the plane; even though the scope and nature of the claim _(varying between the various factions)_ are a matter under debate and examination.
> 
> Although "P F TINMORE" does not point it out, the mere fact that we recognize _(immediately)_ to that which uncommunicated, the recognition may be under debate _("The Question of Palestine")_ it remains conditional - yet*!* it is none the less → irrevocable. At least for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody who knows anything about this issue knows where Palestine is. Some just keep parroting Israel's BS talking points because they are losing their dominant narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine was a fictional Roman name for ancient Israel. Later, it was Britain’s fictional name for the British Mandate which became modern Israel. There was no place palestine in the preceding 400 years of the Ottoman Empire. So, palestine was a fake European term for Jews’ homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rest my case.
Click to expand...


 You’ve been trolling for 11+ years, 58,000+ posts about “palestine,” and you were clueless that it was a name originally associated with Jews. There never has been any place palestine founded by Arabs, “Palestinians“ (Arabs), Muslims, or any other Middle Eastern people.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about      
⁜→  P F Tinmore, MartyNYC,  et al,

*BLUF:* No that is not right either...



P F Tinmore said:


> Everybody who knows anything about this issue knows where Palestine is. Some just keep parroting Israel's BS talking points because they are losing their dominant narrative.


*(COMMENT)*

Paul, don't get carries awaay.   Palestine exists in different forms, depending upon the specific point on the timeline.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## MartyNYC

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, MartyNYC,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* No that is not right either...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody who knows anything about this issue knows where Palestine is. Some just keep parroting Israel's BS talking points because they are losing their dominant narrative.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Paul, don't get carries awaay.   Palestine exists in different forms, depending upon the specific point on the timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Palestine is a European term. Maybe, it’s in Europe. It’s not in the Middle East.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, MartyNYC,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* No that is not right either...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody who knows anything about this issue knows where Palestine is. Some just keep parroting Israel's BS talking points because they are losing their dominant narrative.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Paul, don't get carries awaay.   Palestine exists in different forms, depending upon the specific point on the timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The point I am trying to make is when people hear BS talking points a gazillion times all their life without a counter narrative they believe them at face value. They become an "everybody knows" thing even if it is false.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, MartyNYC,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* No that is not right either...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody who knows anything about this issue knows where Palestine is. Some just keep parroting Israel's BS talking points because they are losing their dominant narrative.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Paul, don't get carries awaay.   Palestine exists in different forms, depending upon the specific point on the timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point I am trying to make is when people hear BS talking points a gazillion times all their life without a counter narrative they believe them at face value. They become an "everybody knows" thing even if it is false.
Click to expand...

Palestine is “BS.” Prominent Arab scholar and nationalist George Antonius acknowledged it was merely the name for the British Mandate—A Western invention...


----------



## P F Tinmore

A sand sculpture by Palestinian artist Rana al-Rimawi marking the World Refugee Day. Photo by Majdi Fathi.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian farmers pick and collect grapes in the Gaza Strip.


----------



## P F Tinmore

It's grape season in Occupied Palestine!
Artwork by Palestinian artist Reem al-Ghouti.


----------



## fncceo

P F Tinmore said:


> A sand sculpture by Palestinian artist Rana al-Rimawi marking the World Refugee Day. Photo by Majdi Fathi.



Sand sculptures, like the idea of an Arab State in Israel, are quickly washed away and forgotten.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Happy little girl plays at al-Aqsa Mosque's courtyard in Jerusalem. Photo by Fadi Amirah.


----------



## fncceo

P F Tinmore said:


> Happy little girl plays at al-Aqsa Mosque's courtyard in Jerusalem. Photo by Fadi Amirah.



*"Mommy?  Where are the rocks I can throw over the wall onto the Jews?"*


----------



## fncceo

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinian farmers pick and collect grapes in the Gaza Strip.



And the boxes are all labeled in Hebrew... fancy that.


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Palestinian street vendor sells ice-cold carob juice at a West Bank market. Photo by Shadi Jarar'ah.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian farmers harvest wheat in al-Mughayyir village, Ramallah, Occupied West Bank. Photo by Shadi Jarar'ah.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, MartyNYC,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* No that is not right either...
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Paul, don't get carries awaay.   Palestine exists in different forms, depending upon the specific point on the timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


Not really. Palestine was born into occupation and is still there.


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Palestinian woman makes straw baskets and trays in Beit Ula village, al-Khalil, Occupied West Bank.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about     
⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

*BLUF:* The Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) had been recognized by the League of Arab States (1974) as the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people.  But it took more than a decade for the framework to evolve to the point that the Palestinian National Council (PNC) bloom and approved (on behalf of the Arab-Palestinians) the political move by the PLO to declared independence (1988).  Yitzḥak Shamir was the Prime Minister, a former member of the Irgun Zvai Leumi (IZL) (AKA:  Irgun), in their struggle for Israeli Independence, understood what was happening, but was not sure what form of territorial sovereignty the PLO had in mind.  



P F Tinmore said:


> Not really. Palestine was born into occupation and is still there.


*(COMMENT)*

It should be understood that in the interval between the PLO declaring independence and now, the PLO has unable to establish and territorial integrity in which the Arab Palestinians have been able to exercise sovereign rule as a state _(full political, legislative, finance, civil, judicial, and security control)_. 

When you say "born into occupation" → what you are actually saying is that the Arab Palestinians were still-born as a nation.
​
​


			
				Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy said:
			
		

> *First published Sat May 31, 2003; substantive revision Fri Mar 25, 2016*​​*Sovereignty,* though its meanings have varied across history, also has a core meaning, *supreme authority within a territory*. It is a modern notion of political authority. Historical variants can be understood along three dimensions — the holder of sovereignty, the absoluteness of sovereignty, and the internal and external dimensions of sovereignty. The state is the political institution in which sovereignty is embodied. An assemblage of states forms a sovereign state system.​​


​

In 2005, with the unilateral withdrawal of the Israeli component from the Gaza Strip, the Israelis effectively handed the Arab Palestinian the territory in which to develop their existence as independent nations can be provisionally recognized until such time as they are able to stand alone.  In the intervening 15 years, the Arab Palestinian have NOT been able to demonstrate such.






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* The Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) had been recognized by the League of Arab States (1974) as the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people.  But it took more than a decade for the framework to evolve to the point that the Palestinian National Council (PNC) bloom and approved (on behalf of the Arab-Palestinians) the political move by the PLO to declared independence (1988).  Yitzḥak Shamir was the Prime Minister, a former member of the Irgun Zvai Leumi (IZL) (AKA:  Irgun), in their struggle for Israeli Independence, understood what was happening, but was not sure what form of territorial sovereignty the PLO had in mind.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It should be understood that in the interval between the PLO declaring independence and now, the PLO has unable to establish and territorial integrity in which the Arab Palestinians have been able to exercise sovereign rule as a state _(full political, legislative, finance, civil, judicial, and security control)_.
> 
> When you say "born into occupation" → what you are actually saying is that the Arab Palestinians were still-born as a nation.
> ​
> ​​
> 
> In 2005, with the unilateral withdrawal of the Israeli component from the Gaza Strip, the Israelis effectively handed the Arab Palestinian the territory in which to develop their existence as independent nations can be provisionally recognized until such time as they are able to stand alone.  In the intervening 15 years, the Arab Palestinian have NOT been able to demonstrate such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


So? They have still been occupied for a hundred years.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian children swim at the beach at sunset in Gaza City. Photo by Majdi Fathi.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> So? They have still been occupied for a hundred years.



So there was a sovereign Arab state in Palestine a hundred years ago?
Or any, ever in history?

Name one state leader of any such sovereign government.
Won't, because the only time Arabs ruled the land was as foreign Caliphate invaders.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about     
⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

*BLUF:* Throughout history, cultural assimilation has occurred many time all over the globe. The Arab Palestinians are NOT a distinct culture (yet), but more of a splinter group from several cultures. It should not be an excuse for conflict. 



P F Tinmore said:


> So? They have still been occupied for a hundred years.


*(COMMENT)*

In the case of Israel, there is no forced assimilation wherein the Jewish cultural group forces the Arab under Israel to adopt the practices and beliefs of Judaism. It is not compulsory for Arabs under Israeli sovereignty to abandon their traditional culture in the process of the umbrella of assimilation. As far as language is concerned → Hebrew is the official language with English being very common.  Arabic is a second official language used in minority situations. As far as ethnic diversity goes, nearly a quarter of the population is Arabic.

I'm not sure how many centuries the Arab Palestinians claim as having been "occupied;" but the assimilation process and the expulsion process have happened many times.  I am not sure what a real "original" Palestinian is...  Or even if there is such a thing as a real Palestinian.

As I've said before, I was born in the Appalachian cultural region.  It includes the Pennacook, Mohican, and Susquehanna Indians (some going back 3000 years); as well as a good number of Western European immigrants. BUT we are all Americans. There is even an Appalachian Regional Commission (ARC), formed as a regional economic development agency  → a multi-faceted partnership between federal, state, and local governments covering about 25 million people in 205,000 square miles.   BUT we don't say we are "occupied."  We are all Americans.  We don't go in for terrorism to protest "occupation."  It is too friggin _(freaking)_ bad that the Arab Palestinians feel so victimized.

There are many examples of such alternative solutions to the "Woe is me" situation the poor and mistreated Arab Palestinians find themselves in now. Keep in mind that → where they are is a direct outcome of what they have done to deserve it.






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## MartyNYC

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Throughout history, cultural assimilation has occurred many time all over the globe. The Arab Palestinians are NOT a distinct culture (yet), but more of a splinter group from several cultures. It should not be an excuse for conflict.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In the case of Israel, there is no forced assimilation wherein the Jewish cultural group forces the Arab under Israel to adopt the practices and beliefs of Judaism. It is not compulsory for Arabs under Israeli sovereignty to abandon their traditional culture in the process of the umbrella of assimilation. As far as language is concerned → Hebrew is the official language with English being very common.  Arabic is a second official language used in minority situations. As far as ethnic diversity goes, nearly a quarter of the population is Arabic.
> 
> I'm not sure how many centuries the Arab Palestinians claim as having been "occupied;" but the assimilation process and the expulsion process have happened many times.  I am not sure what a real "original" Palestinian is...  Or even if there is such a thing as a real Palestinian.
> 
> As I've said before, I was born in the Appalachian cultural region.  It includes the Pennacook, Mohican, and Susquehanna Indians (some going back 3000 years); as well as a good number of Western European immigrants. BUT we are all Americans. There is even an Appalachian Regional Commission (ARC), formed as a regional economic development agency  → a multi-faceted partnership between federal, state, and local governments covering about 25 million people in 205,000 square miles.   BUT we don't say we are "occupied."  We are all Americans.  We don't go in for terrorism to protest "occupation."  It is toofriggin _(freaking)_ bad that the Arab Palestinians feel so victimized.
> 
> There are many examples of such alternative solutions to the "Woe is me" situation the poor and mistreated Arab Palestinians find themselves in now. Keep in mind that → where they are is a direct outcome of what they have done to deserve it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R



There is no distinct “palestinian” language, religion, culture, or historic identity. In fact, the name palestine comes from a fictional Roman name imposed on Jews, palaestina. And, Jews were called palestinians in the British Mandate, nicknamed palestine. These are made-up European terms.

Syria’s Hafiz al-Asad admonished Arafat that palestinian were bogus...


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Throughout history, cultural assimilation has occurred many time all over the globe. The Arab Palestinians are NOT a distinct culture (yet), but more of a splinter group from several cultures. It should not be an excuse for conflict.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In the case of Israel, there is no forced assimilation wherein the Jewish cultural group forces the Arab under Israel to adopt the practices and beliefs of Judaism. It is not compulsory for Arabs under Israeli sovereignty to abandon their traditional culture in the process of the umbrella of assimilation. As far as language is concerned → Hebrew is the official language with English being very common.  Arabic is a second official language used in minority situations. As far as ethnic diversity goes, nearly a quarter of the population is Arabic.
> 
> I'm not sure how many centuries the Arab Palestinians claim as having been "occupied;" but the assimilation process and the expulsion process have happened many times.  I am not sure what a real "original" Palestinian is...  Or even if there is such a thing as a real Palestinian.
> 
> As I've said before, I was born in the Appalachian cultural region.  It includes the Pennacook, Mohican, and Susquehanna Indians (some going back 3000 years); as well as a good number of Western European immigrants. BUT we are all Americans. There is even an Appalachian Regional Commission (ARC), formed as a regional economic development agency  → a multi-faceted partnership between federal, state, and local governments covering about 25 million people in 205,000 square miles.   BUT we don't say we are "occupied."  We are all Americans.  We don't go in for terrorism to protest "occupation."  It is toofriggin _(freaking)_ bad that the Arab Palestinians feel so victimized.
> 
> There are many examples of such alternative solutions to the "Woe is me" situation the poor and mistreated Arab Palestinians find themselves in now. Keep in mind that → where they are is a direct outcome of what they have done to deserve it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


They have still been occupied for a hundred years.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about     
⁜→  P F Tinmore, MartyNYC,  et al,

Let me put it another way.



P F Tinmore said:


> They have still been occupied for a hundred years.


*(COMMENT)*

While I get what MartyNYC is driving at, having introduced that argument about 8,000 of my posts ago_ (Marty, we are talking about people now and not the territorial terrain, by whatever name you call them)_ even a thousand years ago, the regional territory was not occupied by the Ottoman Empire it was included into the sovereignty of the Empire, and territorial conquest was (and still is) a form of establishing sovereignty _(whether it is illegal or not)_.  It was a straight-forward regime change from one to the next.  The change made at the conclusion of a military expedition.

The Egyptian forces took control of the region and extended their sovereign control from the Asian Mongols. This was followed by the territorial conquest by The Ottoman Empire captured in 1516.  From the Asain Mongols (Regime Change) to the Egyptians  (Regime Change) to the Ottomans Empire (Regime Change) *then to* the Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA).  Over that thousand-year period, there was a clean regime transition from one sovereign to the next.

For the purposes of pitiful political sympathy, you might fight to express and spread the idea that the descendants of today's Arab Palestinians were under foreign occupation.  But that would simply be wrong.  The descendants were fully invested subjects of the new regime.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> They have still been occupied for a hundred years.



The palestinians named al-Masri, meaning the Egyptian, are occupied? Also, the palestinians named Iraqi, Shami (Syria), Maghrebi (North Africa) and Bushnaq, meaning Bosnia? Who are you fucking kidding?


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> They have still been occupied for a hundred years.



“Palestinian“ surnames indicate they’re occupying Jews’ ancestral homeland...


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, MartyNYC,  et al,
> 
> Let me put it another way.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> While I get what MartyNYC is driving at, having introduced that argument about 8,000 of my posts ago_ (Marty, we are talking about people now and not the territorial terrain, by whatever name you call them)_ even a thousand years ago, the regional territory was not occupied by the Ottoman Empire it was included into the sovereignty of the Empire, and territorial conquest was (and still is) a form of establishing sovereignty _(whether it is illegal or not)_.  It was a straight-forward regime change from one to the next.  The change made at the conclusion of a military expedition.
> 
> The Egyptian forces took control of the region and extended their sovereign control from the Asian Mongols. This was followed by the territorial conquest by The Ottoman Empire captured in 1516.  From the Asain Mongols (Regime Change) to the Egyptians  (Regime Change) to the Ottomans Empire (Regime Change) *then to* the Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA).  Over that thousand-year period, there was a clean regime transition from one sovereign to the next.
> 
> For the purposes of pitiful political sympathy, you might fight to express and spread the idea that the descendants of today's Arab Palestinians were under foreign occupation.  But that would simply be wrong.  The descendants were fully invested subjects of the new regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


Surely Palestine has had a  tumultuous  past. It has experienced many invasions and conquests. This has left them with a diverse ethnic and religious population.

However, during the Ottoman period it was relatively calm. Particularly since they moved toward religious freedom in the middle of the 19th century. The Palestinians had little animosity between different groups for a couple of generations.

Palestine produced a surplus of food that was exported to other countries. They had a positive balance of trade in the international markets.

Then the Zionists came down from Europe and fucked everything up.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about    
⁜→  P F Tinmore,   et al,


This large immigration is confirmed by Palestinians who, for example, today say“  There are no differences between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese.  We are all part of one nation.  Itis only for political reasons that we carefully underline our Palestinian identity...yes, the existence of a separate Palestinian identity serves only tactical purposes. The founding of a Palestinian state is a new tool in the continuing battle against Israel”.​Zuheir Muhsin, late Military Dept leader of PLO and member of its Executive Council,
Dutchdaily Trouw,  March 1977



P F Tinmore said:


> Surely Palestine has had a  tumultuous past. It has experienced many invasions and conquests. This has left them with a diverse ethnic and religious population.


*(COMMENT)*

The total population of Palestine_ (west of the Jordan River) _at the end of 1936 was ≈1.3M people; the Jews being composing ≈30% _(384,000 people)_. The Jewish population experienced rapid growth of nearly 100,000 immigrants between 1920 and 1930; accounting for a quarter of the 1936 Jewish population. There was not as much diversity occurring as you might think during the "tumultuous past."



P F Tinmore said:


> However, during the Ottoman period it was relatively calm. Particularly since they moved toward religious freedom in the middle of the 19th century. The Palestinians had little animosity between different groups for a couple of generations.


*(COMMENT)*

I agree, it was a quiet period during the 19th Century.



P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine produced a surplus of food that was exported to other countries. They had a positive balance of trade in the international markets.
> 
> Then the Zionists came down from Europe and fucked everything up.


*(COMMENT)*

This is just unworthy of a reply.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,   et al,
> 
> 
> This large immigration is confirmed by Palestinians who, for example, today say“  There are no differences between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese.  We are all part of one nation.  Itis only for political reasons that we carefully underline our Palestinian identity...yes, the existence of a separate Palestinian identity serves only tactical purposes. The founding of a Palestinian state is a new tool in the continuing battle against Israel”.​Zuheir Muhsin, late Military Dept leader of PLO and member of its Executive Council,
> Dutchdaily Trouw,  March 1977
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The total population of Palestine_ (west of the Jordan River) _at the end of 1936 was ≈1.3M people; the Jews being composing ≈30% _(384,000 people)_. The Jewish population experienced rapid growth of nearly 100,000 immigrants between 1920 and 1930; accounting for a quarter of the 1936 Jewish population. There was not as much diversity occurring as you might think during the "tumultuous past."
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I agree, it was a quiet period during the 19th Century.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is just unworthy of a reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R



Explain how does expelling local Jews from all their holy cities
is considered "quiet period during 19th Century"?

RoccoR I know You mean well, but please reconsider this common misconception.
The "Negev Storm" pogroms against the Jewish communities in Europe occurred
virtually at the same time as the waves of Arab pogroms all over the Caliphate.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,   et al,
> 
> 
> This large immigration is confirmed by Palestinians who, for example, today say“  There are no differences between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese.  We are all part of one nation.  Itis only for political reasons that we carefully underline our Palestinian identity...yes, the existence of a separate Palestinian identity serves only tactical purposes. The founding of a Palestinian state is a new tool in the continuing battle against Israel”.​Zuheir Muhsin, late Military Dept leader of PLO and member of its Executive Council,
> Dutchdaily Trouw,  March 1977
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The total population of Palestine_ (west of the Jordan River) _at the end of 1936 was ≈1.3M people; the Jews being composing ≈30% _(384,000 people)_. The Jewish population experienced rapid growth of nearly 100,000 immigrants between 1920 and 1930; accounting for a quarter of the 1936 Jewish population. There was not as much diversity occurring as you might think during the "tumultuous past."
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I agree, it was a quiet period during the 19th Century.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is just unworthy of a reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R





RoccoR said:


> The Jewish population experienced rapid growth of nearly 100,000 immigrants between 1920 and 1930;


Immigrants is a misnomer. There is a big difference between immigrants and settlers.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Aqabet ash-Sheikh Raihan in the Old City of Jerusalem. Photo by Abdalafo Bassam.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Breathtaking beauty: Northern Jordan Valley. Photo by Firas Mufeed Jarrar.


----------



## P F Tinmore

A stunning interior shot of al-Aqsa Mosque by Abdalafo Bassam.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Qal'at al-Qarn (Castle of the Horn), Upper Galilee, Occupied Palestine. Photo by Obaida Jamal.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about  
⁜→  P F Tinmore, rylah,  et al,


rylah said:


> Explain how does expelling local Jews from all their holy cities is considered "quiet period during 19th Century"?


*(COMMENT)*

The relocation and immigration of ≈ 2.5 million Jews from eastern Europe, was a great period of change.  But ultimately, the move (mostly out of Russia) led to a real possibility for a productive future.


			
				rylah said:
			
		

> RoccoR I know You mean well, but please reconsider this common misconception.
> The "Negev Storm" pogroms against the Jewish communities in Europe occurred virtually at the same time as the waves of Arab pogroms all over the Caliphate.


*(COMMENT)*

Any such violence which singles-out the Jewish people within the population is wrong, immoral, and unethical.  And while the "Negev Storm" pogrom was a traumatic event, that 33 day period of organized attacks against Jews and general violence did not represent much more than one-tenth of one percent when looking at the entire 19th Century.

The 19th Century (the 1800s) was, what some might call, a "Proto-Zionist" period.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Coyote

*Just a reminder folks, we have plenty of threads dedicated to discussions of Palestinian and Israeli history, whether they are a people, occupations, the creation of Israel etc. This is not one of them. These discussions tend to take over threads an derail intended topics. *

*The topic of this thread is Palestine today....culture, current events...not fifty years ago, not a hundred years ago...not politics and not war.*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian children play today at al-Aqsa Mosque which was re-opened to Muslim worshipers this week after about 50 days of closure due to the coronavirus pandemic.


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Palestinian man sells Ka'k at Bab al-Amud in the Old City of Jerusalem. Photo by Abdalafo Bassam.


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Palestinian harvests melons in Khan Yunis, southern Gaza Strip. Photo by Ashraf Amra.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



The new GAZA embassy in CAHAZA...

have they decided who's first to burn the US flag?


----------



## MartyNYC

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new GAZA embassy in CAHAZA...
> 
> have they decided who's first to burn the US flag?
Click to expand...


Modified flag of Jordan. Even the flag is fake.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>



Flag of Jordan without the star. Fakey Fake.


----------



## Coyote

This is really pretty cool, probably literally as well.  The materials are readily available, the technique ancient, inexpensive and used in many hot dry climates.









						With Dirt And A Vision, Palestinian Architects Break The Mold
					

In the city of Jericho in the West Bank, there's a new home that looks like it might be from another planet. But in fact, its designers took pains to use materials that were as local as possible.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Coyote

This one relates to the above...in a way...it is a group working on the preservation and restoration of historic architecture.  









						Nada al Shu’aibi Courtyard House - HKZ| MENA design magazine
					

Women for Development, Nada al Shu’aibi Courtyard House RIWAQ 2014 Umm Talal is more attached to the fig tree than I am. Cutting it down must have been necessary at a particular moment that I do not recognize because I was there and she was here. It is that simple. Perhaps if it was I Read More




					www.herskhazeen.com
				



One of RIWAQ’s latest projects is located in Deir Ghassana, twenty-five kilometers northwest of Ramallah, comprise the municipal area of Bani Zaid al Gharbiyya, the home of approximately 8,000 inhabitants. The name of the village is derived from the Ghasasina Arab tribes who resided in Palestine during and before the Byzantium era. The village is known for its numerous archaeological ruins and historic shrines and mausoleums, such as al Khawwas.

Being one of the twenty-four feudal villages of the Ottoman era in Palestine, Deir Ghassana is characterized by numerous fabulous palaces, namely of the Barghouti family, the sheiks of the Bani Zaid district.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Girls attend Badminton training in Gaza. Photo by Mahmoud Ajjour.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Jabalia refugee camp, north of the Gaza Strip.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Jabalia refugee camp, north of the Gaza Strip.



Refugees from the 1948 War? Refugee status isn’t inherited.


----------



## Coyote

New report from UN Women brings forth voices of Palestinian women under COVID-19 lockdown
					

Early into the COVID-19 crisis, UN Women, in partnership with Arab World for Research and Development, conducted in-depth interviews with Palestinian women in the West Bank and Gaza for a new study that sheds new light on the situation and needs of Palestinian women and girls.




					www.unwomen.org
				




Early into the COVID-19 crisis, UN Women, in partnership with Arab World for Research and Development, conducted in-depth interviews with Palestinian women in the West Bank and Gaza for a new study that sheds new light on the situation and needs of Palestinian women and girls. More than 30 women-led organizations and woman leaders in the area participated in surveys and meetings that gathered data about women’s experiences.

In an effort to curb the spread of the new coronavirus in Palestine, a state of emergency was declared in March, followed by lockdown measures across the West Bank and Gaza. *Initially, only female employees with children working in the public sector were relieved of their professional duties to care for their children, reinforcing gender stereotypes that expect women to be caregivers and men to be breadwinners. Later, even when all non-essential government employees were asked to stay home, the burden of domestic work and childcare remained with women.*

We must take care of our own homes and take care of the hygiene measures. My husband is under quarantine in our house and I have moved with my kids to a neighbour’s house. I take care of all the responsibilities, the children, the cleaning, budget management, and checking in on my husband’s needs,” explains Asma* from the West Bank, another respondent to the UN Women survey.

According to the study, 68 per cent of Palestinian women have reported increased unpaid care work since COVID-19 confinement measures took effect.

The situation is even more stressful for women who are expected to work from home, because they are expected to simultaneously take care of their children and housework. When both male and female partners in a household are working remotely, men’s paid work is prioritized more than that of women.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Children play on the third day of Eid al-Fitr in Beit Lahia, northern Gaza Strip. Photo by Mahmoud Ajjour.


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Palestinian young man dressed as a clown entertains children in the streets of the Old City of al-Khalil during Eid al-Fitr. Photo by Mosab Shawer.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Gaza yards, rooftops bloom with innovative gardens*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Challenging his illness, Ramadan Basheer, 40, makes beautiful art sculptures of iron and wood waste at his workshop in Khan Yunis, southern Gaza. Photos by Ashraf Amra.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Girls cool off at a roadside water tap in a refugee camp in the Gaza Strip as temperature goes as high as 36 degrees Celsius. Photo by Majdi Fathi.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian farmers pick peaches in Khan Yunis, southern Gaza Strip. Photo by Hasan Esleih.


----------



## P F Tinmore

More fascinating Palestinians artwork by Imad Abu Shtayyah


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shero! Impressive artwork dedicated to the Palestinian woman by Imad Abu Shtayyah


----------



## P F Tinmore

An alley in the Old City of Jerusalem. Photo by Hashem Khaleel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Part of Akka Wall. Photo by Mohammed al-Tay.


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Palestinian woman sells vegetables in the Old City in Occupied Jerusalem. Photo by Latifeh Abdellatif.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Woodworker Hisham Kuhail arranges decorative objects at his Gaza City workshop. Photo by Mohammed Dahman.


----------



## P F Tinmore

The beautiful village of Ramin, Tulkarem, Occupied West Bank. Photo by Bahaa Jitawi.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian farmers collect watermelons in Khan Yunis, southern Gaza Strip. Photo by Abed Zaqqout.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Haneen Abu Daqqa inspects strawberry plants at a greenhouse in Khan Younis, southern Gaza Strip. Photo by Ashraf Amra.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinians ride skateboards in Gaza City. Photo by Yasser Qudih.


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Palestinian farmer harvests lemons in the Jordan Valley.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinians walk on the beach at sunset in Gaza City. Photo by Abed Alhkeem Abu Riash.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian girls on wheelchairs take part in a basketball game in Gaza City. Photo by Mohammed Zaanoun.


----------



## P F Tinmore

The sun rises over Nablus, Occupied West Bank.


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Old City's market, Occupied Jerusalem. Photo by Sara Dajani.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Kafr Sur village in the West Bank district of Tulkarem. Photo by Bahaa Jitawi.


----------



## P F Tinmore

So heartwarming! Gaza strawberries are now available in Jerusalem markets!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Children ride a swing in al-Shati refugee camp in Gaza. Photo by Mohammed Zaanoun.


----------



## P F Tinmore

A worker places freshly-made traditional sweets, as Palestinians prepare for Eid al-Fitr, at a bakery in Jerusalem's Old City. Photo by Ammar Awad.


----------



## P F Tinmore

It's World Keffiyeh Day!
The keffiyeh for the Palestinians is more than a black-and-white scarf. It is a political statement and a national symbol of the struggle for freedom


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinians manufacture protective masks and coverall suits at a small sewing factory in Gaza City. Photo by Mohammed Zaanoun.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian children fill water bottles in a poor neighborhood in Beit Lahia in the northern Gaza Strip. According to UNICEF, half of the Gaza Strip's residents are children and only one in 10 households has direct access to clean water. Photo by Mohammed Zaanoun.


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Palestinian vendor wears a face mask as he sells pickles in al-Zawiya market during a Ramadan day in Gaza City. Photo by Khalil Hamra.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

A Palestinian man sells carob pods at a market in Gaza. Most Palestinians prefer to make carob juice from scratch at home and drink it during the holy month of Ramadan. Photo by Mariam Abu Dagga.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Beautiful Palestine.. Marj Ibn Amer, a large fertile inland valley in the north of Occupied Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore

The depopulated village of Meiron near Safad. Home of the Palestinian citizen Abu Talal Akkoush appears in the picture, the only house that remained after Israeli Zionist gangs destroyed the village and displaced its residents in the 1948 Nakba.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Beautiful Palestine.. Marj Ibn Amer, a large fertile inland valley in the north of Occupied Palestine.



And to think this was the most impoverished and abandoned district under Caliphate...

*Ain't that amazing how the land reacts to her true children returning?*

How it looked just a 100 years ago,
before the swamps were dried:





(Yizr'ael Valley 1/1/1925 - KKL archive)


----------



## rylah

*Palestinians: Why is there so much litter in the streets?*

_"Don't take this image about Palestinians. Because many Palestinians have built other countries around the world with their knowledge and education..."_ 

Did she mean France?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian clown Alaa Miqdad entertains kids through online shows during quarantine in Gaza. Photo by Majdi Fathi.


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Gaza City wedding hall sits empty as gatherings are banned to halt the spread of the novel coronavirus. Photo by Yasser Qudih.


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Palestinian student attends a class online at her home in Gaza as schools have been closed due to coronavirus outbreak. Photo by Majdi Fathi.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Al-Lubban ash-Sharqiya village, south of Nablus, Occupied West Bank. Photo by Wajed Nobani.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Al-Lubban ash-Sharqiya village, south of Nablus, Occupied West Bank. Photo by Wajed Nobani.




The village of Al Lubban ash Sharqiya was named for "Al Lubban" which means easy and broad, and the word "eastern", due to its location in the east, and to distinguish it from Al Lubban al Gharbi (Al Lubban ash Sharqiya Village Council 2013).  *The origins of the inhabitants *of the village come from* Walaja, and Yemen* (Al Lubban ash Sharqiya Village Council, 2013)


BTW, where is the village in that picture??


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Palestinian high school student celebrates after receiving her matriculation exam results in Gaza City on 11 July.
 Mahmoud al-Hindi APA images


----------



## P F Tinmore

Top high school students are honored at a Gaza City event organized by the Ministry of Education on 14 July.
 Mahmoud al-Hindi APA images


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Palestinian woman embellishes a garment with traditional cross-stitch at a Gaza City workshop on 25 July, which marks Traditional Palestinian Costume Day.
 Mahmoud Ajjour APA images


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian weight trainer Sherine al-Eila leads an exercise session at a Gaza City gym on 26 July. Al-Eila is the first female weight trainer in Gaza.
 Mahmoud Ajjour APA images


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Palestinian family harvests thyme near Tubas, Occupied West Bank. Photo by Oday Daibes.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*KinderUSA Celebrates 10 years with Dr. Laila Al-Marayati*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> A Palestinian woman embellishes a garment with traditional cross-stitch at a Gaza City workshop on 25 July, which marks Traditional Palestinian Costume Day.
> Mahmoud Ajjour APA images




Not specifically _'Palestinian'_....*just google "Bedouin dresses".*
That's actually traditional Bedouin dress.






As much as the Kaffiyah:


The indigenous tradition of the Levant is closely tied with the BLUE color,
that was produced from specific sea snails, the color culturally symbolic of Levant,
as well as being one of its most unique industries, and accordingly region's economy.

Local Levantine women traditionally wore Blue head covering and dress,
this tradition can be identified in the traditional Jewish woolen Talit garb,
and the the traditional choice of colors for dresses in Druze culture:

















I have never actually seen this ever addressed.
Red is the color of Desert cultures, Levantines are coast people.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Palestinian woman embellishes a garment with traditional cross-stitch at a Gaza City workshop on 25 July, which marks Traditional Palestinian Costume Day.
> Mahmoud Ajjour APA images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not specifically _'Palestinian'_....*just google "Bedouin dresses".*
> That's actually traditional Bedouin dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as the Kaffiyah:
> 
> 
> The indigenous tradition of the Levant is closely tied with the BLUE color,
> that was produced from specific sea snails, the color culturally symbolic of Levant,
> as well as being one of its most unique industries, and accordingly region's economy.
> 
> Local Levantine women traditionally wore Blue head covering and dress,
> this tradition can be identified in the traditional Jewish woolen Talit garb,
> and the the traditional choice of colors for dresses in Druze culture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never actually seen this ever addressed.
> Red is the color of Desert cultures, Levantines are coast people.
Click to expand...

Palestinian is a territorial nationality. Due to trade routs and many conquests, Palestine is a multi racial, multi cultural, multi religious, multi ethnic place. That it shares attributes with surrounding state is mostly because a hundred years ago they were all the same place.

It is like saying that the US can't be a country because most everything is from someplace else.

It is really a stupid argument.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Palestinian woman embellishes a garment with traditional cross-stitch at a Gaza City workshop on 25 July, which marks Traditional Palestinian Costume Day.
> Mahmoud Ajjour APA images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not specifically _'Palestinian'_....*just google "Bedouin dresses".*
> That's actually traditional Bedouin dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as the Kaffiyah:
> 
> 
> The indigenous tradition of the Levant is closely tied with the BLUE color,
> that was produced from specific sea snails, the color culturally symbolic of Levant,
> as well as being one of its most unique industries, and accordingly region's economy.
> 
> Local Levantine women traditionally wore Blue head covering and dress,
> this tradition can be identified in the traditional Jewish woolen Talit garb,
> and the the traditional choice of colors for dresses in Druze culture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never actually seen this ever addressed.
> Red is the color of Desert cultures, Levantines are coast people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestinian is a territorial nationality. Due to trade routs and many conquests, Palestine is a multi racial, multi cultural, multi religious, multi ethnic place. That it shares attributes with surrounding state is mostly because a hundred years ago they were all the same place.
> 
> It is like saying that the US can't be a country because most everything is from someplace else.
> 
> It is really a stupid argument.
Click to expand...


That's actually an interesting topic,
however I didn't make any of those strawman arguments.

But I find it interesting that you don't disagree on the factual basis,
that's all I've intended to do - an informative post in response to yours.

*There're nomadic Bedouin dresses, and colors:*






*and there're dresses and colors of specifically local indigenous Levantine culture:*









P.S. _Territorial nationality_ is a *foreign concept* to the region, politically and culturally,
there's an argument to be made about that. If the topic of interest to you I suggest open
a specific thread, not to derail this one, where you can show your counterargument in detail.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Palestinian woman embellishes a garment with traditional cross-stitch at a Gaza City workshop on 25 July, which marks Traditional Palestinian Costume Day.
> Mahmoud Ajjour APA images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not specifically _'Palestinian'_....*just google "Bedouin dresses".*
> That's actually traditional Bedouin dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as the Kaffiyah:
> 
> 
> The indigenous tradition of the Levant is closely tied with the BLUE color,
> that was produced from specific sea snails, the color culturally symbolic of Levant,
> as well as being one of its most unique industries, and accordingly region's economy.
> 
> Local Levantine women traditionally wore Blue head covering and dress,
> this tradition can be identified in the traditional Jewish woolen Talit garb,
> and the the traditional choice of colors for dresses in Druze culture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never actually seen this ever addressed.
> Red is the color of Desert cultures, Levantines are coast people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestinian is a territorial nationality. Due to trade routs and many conquests, Palestine is a multi racial, multi cultural, multi religious, multi ethnic place. That it shares attributes with surrounding state is mostly because a hundred years ago they were all the same place.
> 
> It is like saying that the US can't be a country because most everything is from someplace else.
> 
> It is really a stupid argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's actually an interesting topic,
> however I didn't make any of those strawman arguments.
> 
> But I find it interesting that you don't disagree on the factual basis,
> that's all I've intended to do - an informative post in response to yours.
> 
> *There're nomadic Bedouin dresses, and colors:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and there're dresses and colors of specifically local indigenous Levantine culture:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. _Territorial nationality_ is a *foreign concept* to the region, politically and culturally,
> there's an argument to be made about that. If the topic of interest to you I suggest open
> a specific thread, not to derail this one, where you can show your counterargument in detail.
Click to expand...

Territorial borders were a colonial concept that was also imposed on Africa. It was difficult for the Palestinians to accept that they would no longer be part of Syria. It took them a while to accept that it is what it is.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Palestinian woman embellishes a garment with traditional cross-stitch at a Gaza City workshop on 25 July, which marks Traditional Palestinian Costume Day.
> Mahmoud Ajjour APA images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not specifically _'Palestinian'_....*just google "Bedouin dresses".*
> That's actually traditional Bedouin dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as the Kaffiyah:
> 
> 
> The indigenous tradition of the Levant is closely tied with the BLUE color,
> that was produced from specific sea snails, the color culturally symbolic of Levant,
> as well as being one of its most unique industries, and accordingly region's economy.
> 
> Local Levantine women traditionally wore Blue head covering and dress,
> this tradition can be identified in the traditional Jewish woolen Talit garb,
> and the the traditional choice of colors for dresses in Druze culture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never actually seen this ever addressed.
> Red is the color of Desert cultures, Levantines are coast people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestinian is a territorial nationality. Due to trade routs and many conquests, Palestine is a multi racial, multi cultural, multi religious, multi ethnic place. That it shares attributes with surrounding state is mostly because a hundred years ago they were all the same place.
> 
> It is like saying that the US can't be a country because most everything is from someplace else.
> 
> It is really a stupid argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's actually an interesting topic,
> however I didn't make any of those strawman arguments.
> 
> But I find it interesting that you don't disagree on the factual basis,
> that's all I've intended to do - an informative post in response to yours.
> 
> *There're nomadic Bedouin dresses, and colors:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and there're dresses and colors of specifically local indigenous Levantine culture:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. _Territorial nationality_ is a *foreign concept* to the region, politically and culturally,
> there's an argument to be made about that. If the topic of interest to you I suggest open
> a specific thread, not to derail this one, where you can show your counterargument in detail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Territorial borders were a colonial concept that was also imposed on Africa. It was difficult for the Palestinians to accept that they would no longer be part of Syria. It took them a while to accept that it is what it is.
Click to expand...

Wow, I think it's way too far a stretch,
to claim that _territorial borders _are a foreign concept to the middle east.

I can argue that_ territorial nationality _is a foreign concept, and I think we will agree,
but the principle of borders is a shared human principle, as ancient as civilization itself.

What is interesting though, is that the natural boundary is well seen in the most natural way:


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Susan Abulhawa Embodies the Spirit of Palestinian Resistance in Her New Book: Against the Loveless World*














						Book Review: Susan Abulhawa's New Book. Against the Loveless World"
					

Book Review: In her new book, Against the Loveless World, bestselling author Susan Abulhawa embodies the spirit of Palestinian resistance.




					www.mintpressnews.com


----------



## rylah

Do we ever hear or see things like that?

Media only shows when Arabs and Jews  disagree,
or agree on something, but only when it's something against Israel.


----------



## Mindful

Warning:Scenes of desolation and starvation may upset some readers

'Concentration camp' Gaza has a new 'chow hall', which brings a taste of the Maldives to Gaza. And even Reuters has noticed



About This Website

ISRAELLYCOOL.COM

Reuters Dishes Up a Surprise With A Taste Of “Concentration Camp” Gaza


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*How this Palestinian music festival is breaking down cultural barriers*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

The sun rises over the magical hills of Wadi al-Bireh in Lower Galilee, Occupied Palestine. Photo by Raed Omar.


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Palestinian girl plays basketball during a training session in Gaza City. Photo by Mohammed Zaanoun.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian children attend a candlelight vigil in Gaza in solidarity with the Lebanese people. Photo by Mohammed Zaanoun.


----------



## P F Tinmore

A talk on the Palestinian Film and Art Festival in Washington DC.


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Palestinian farmer picks grapes in his vineyard in Bethlehem, the occupied West Bank. Photo by Ahmad Mezher.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

__





						Page not found - Days of Palestine
					






					daysofpalestine.ps
				









Waseem Awwad, the Paris-based expert hailing from Palestine, is a senior strategic business and development manager and technology consultant for Microsoft, and has scored an impressive record of first place in 27 international competitions in the past. He has also previously been chosen as one of the top 10 Middle Eastern computing experts.

Awwad, who spoke to _MEMO _last year after he won the MVP award for the fifth time, has continued to take part in the annual competition in which tens of thousands of technology experts from around the world compete in a strict set of rules and criteria.


----------



## rylah

Because "there's no way but Jihad..."

and the Qatari 50$ are worth it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian Women’s Football Legend Shares Uplifting Journey
					

For more than 40 years, the Washington Report on Middle East Affairs has been essential reading for the nation’s most sophisticated populace. Our readers rely on us for the most comprehensive, analytical coverage of news from the Middle East, Muslim countries, Europe, and the United States.




					www.wrmea.org
				








Honey Thaljieh (second from right), working with young refugees in Australia. (WILLIAM WEST/AFP VIA GETTY IMAGES) 

Growing up in Bethlehem, Thaljieh enjoyed football as a source of hope and a way to escape from the realities of living under occupation. “Football was the best way, regardless of all the difficulties, to distract us from insanity and just give us a secure place,” she recalled. As she got older, she wanted to seriously pursue football as a career, but received pushback from family who told her playing sports was not a viable career for women. Instead of accepting their answer, she pushed back against their reasoning.

“I challenged my community, I challenged my parents, I challenged my neighbors,” Thaljieh said. “I refused from an early age to accept the fact that girls should stay at home while boys play football in the street.” She attributes her tenacity to growing up Palestinian. “I was born as a rebel, I think,” she said. “Most Palestinians are rebels, I believe, and the resilience in us never goes away, because when we want something we have to make it happen.”

Thaljieh ultimately partnered with Bethlehem University in 2003 to launch a piecemeal woman’s football team consisting of just a handful of players. From there the program took off, and just a few years later the team played its first official match.


----------



## Ropey

The hour will not be established until you fight with the Jews, and the stone behind which a Jew will be hiding will say: ‘O Muslim! There is a Jew hiding behind me, so kill him’
(Sahih Bukhari 4.52.177)






Sahih al-Bukhari, 2926
• Sahih al-Bukhari, Vol. 4, Book of Fighting for the Cause of Allah (al-Jihaad), Hadith 177


----------



## P F Tinmore

*LIVING with a PALESTINIAN FAMILY in THE WEST BANK! (WHAT THE NEWS WON'T SHOW YOU!!)*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

graduation at the University of Palestine - Gaza Strip ♥


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## GHook20

Coyote said:


> Palestinian Women: Runners, Mothers and Breadwinners
> 
> ...In Summer 2014, Shawqia took a loan from FATEN in order to develop the agriculturally rich land around her home.  With the care and tenderness of a mother, she took me for a tour of her hip-height bean plants, a nursery of herbs peeking through the ground, baby fig and olive trees. Over a cup of the most amazing tea I’ve ever tasted (which I am told, is a due to the well-water stored under the home), she told me how she grows almost everything that her family eats and sells any extra, essentially eliminating the need to go to the mini market.
> 
> As she lovingly stroked her budding olive tree, she told me how her two sons (who married two sisters!), helped her to plant the fields.  Now that everything is in bloom, she is very content spending her days tending her land alone.   Hands don’t lie: This is a woman who is no stranger to hard work.
> 
> View attachment 222671
> 
> KIVA is an NGO microloan program that is quite successful.  They loan to women primarily because women are more likely to invest it into enterprises to help their families.


Could only happen in Israel, because of Israelis. Good story thanks for sharing.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Gaza


BTW, Palestine is not a state?????


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Gaza
> 
> 
> BTW, Palestine is not a state?????



*BTW, Palestine is not a state????? *

No.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Markle

I RAPIDLY skimmed the SEVENTEEN PAGES of this thread and honestly, I have no clue as to its purpose.  Coyote, a moderator, started it and was the only person posting for a number of pages.  They made no sense, so as it went along, it never got any better.

Over two years, it has gotten hardly any attention.  So bottom line, what was the goal?


----------



## Ropey

To create a layer of humanity over the terrorism and then to become an apologist for the terror.

And she has absolutely no skin in the game.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> To create a layer of humanity over the terrorism and then to become an apologist for the terror.
> 
> And she has absolutely no skin in the game.


To show Palestinians outside of Israel's terrorist propaganda version.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
⁜→ Markle, et al,

*BLUF:  *It kept me aware of the positive things happening in a beleaguered area of the world where bad news flourishes like weeds that overrun a garden.  The garden flowers are still there, just hard to see.



Markle said:


> Coyote, a moderator, started it and was the only person posting for a number of pages.
> •••
> Over two years, it has gotten hardly any attention.  So bottom line, what was the goal?


*(COMMENT)*

I think it has not received the attention it deserves because, much like myself, many are not quite observant enough to add positive commentary.  Whereas, our friend "Coyote" has a unique ability to see through the pain to the healing aspects of that troubled territory.

I visited the *Louvre Museum* with my wife _(the better half of my life)_, some forty years ago, when we were both old enough to enjoy it.  The Louvre is the home of some of the greatest art treasures in the world; created by the most inspired masters and artisans of their time.  Almost instantly, I became aware of how little I knew about art; any kind of art. I had a similar impression at *Petra (The Rose-Red City)*.

I may not be able to bake a *cholate chip cookie*, but I love the smell from the oven when the bake, and I can't stop myself as I overindulge.  




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Ropey

P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> To create a layer of humanity over the terrorism and then to become an apologist for the terror.
> 
> And she has absolutely no skin in the game.
> 
> 
> 
> To show Palestinians outside of Israel's terrorist propaganda version.
Click to expand...


While those you support use their children for the purpose of their deaths in order to create media sympathy.
What comes your way is justice. I remember how you used to talk about Jews when I first came here.  Sunni, Coyote, Kalam and all the rest of the Jew haters and not simply those who are Arab "Palestinian" supporters ...

...who want the end of Israel.









						'It's a game and we lost': Palestinians decry Gulf moves towards Israel
					

Israel’s relationship with neighbours is no longer defined by occupation, Palestinians say




					www.theguardian.com
				




Now just keep playing the same game and expect even worse results.  IMHO?

It looks good on you, Sunni and Coyote and the rest who are too lost in their own personal view to care for the 'palestinians.'

Since they use the deaths of their children to further a political cause.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

__





						The D.C. Palestinian Film & Arts Festival Goes Virtual - The Kojo Nnamdi Show
					

How are organizers delivering an at home festival experience?




					thekojonnamdishow.org


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Prints of Palestine - When Tradition Meets Modern Fashion*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Mohammed Assaf*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Hebron Glass & Ceramic Factory*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Resistance, strength, futility.

Now.....with more Jewish fabric!!!


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Football In Palestine: Fixing What Politics Has Destroyed*


----------



## rylah

*POWERFUL: Arab Educator, Raised to Hate Jews, Congratulates Jewish State on Peace Deals *

_*Hussein Aboubakr Mansour, who was raised to hate Jews and Israel, congratulates the Jewish State for achieving peace with three Arab countries.*_

The world is definitely witnessing a new era in the Middle East that benefits everyone in the region.

In a moving video, Hussein Aboubakr Mansour congratulates Israel for achieving these peace deals, saying, “You deserve it.”

Hussein grew up in Egypt and was taught to hate Jews and Israel. Today, he recognizes Israel as a “good neighbor” and a “wonderful country,” and he feels certain that the Palestinians will soon join the peace train.


----------



## rylah

* How Palestinians Destroyed or Stole All Synagogues They Got Their Hands On *

The Israel-Palestinian conflict makes many people think that Muslims and Jews cannot coexist peacefully anywhere in Israel. Yet the beautiful Israeli mosques in this video will shatter that myth and demonstrate the Jewish state’s religious pluralism and diversity.

This is not to mention the Arab doctors and patients in Israeli hospitals and other examples of coexistence in the Jewish state.

But where are the synagogues – or Jews, for that matter – in the Palestinian-run territories? Palestinian apartheid, maybe?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Eric Stratton

Screw Palestine.  They are terrorists.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Sama' Abdulhadi: The Palestinian techno queen blasting around the globe*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mac-7

Coyote said:


> Palestinian Women: Runners, Mothers and Breadwinners
> 
> ...In Summer 2014, Shawqia took a loan from FATEN in order to develop the agriculturally rich land around her home.  With the care and tenderness of a mother, she took me for a tour of her hip-height bean plants, a nursery of herbs peeking through the ground, baby fig and olive trees. Over a cup of the most amazing tea I’ve ever tasted (which I am told, is a due to the well-water stored under the home), she told me how she grows almost everything that her family eats and sells any extra, essentially eliminating the need to go to the mini market.
> 
> As she lovingly stroked her budding olive tree, she told me how her two sons (who married two sisters!), helped her to plant the fields.  Now that everything is in bloom, she is very content spending her days tending her land alone.   Hands don’t lie: This is a woman who is no stranger to hard work.
> 
> View attachment 222671
> 
> KIVA is an NGO microloan program that is quite successful.  They loan to women primarily because women are more likely to invest it into enterprises to help their families.


I would rather see Arabs plant fig trees than IEDs


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Locating African Quarter in Jerusalem: Afro Palestinian, Part 4 of 12*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Rosary Sisters Catholic High School in Jerusalem, Palestine*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Palestinian Christmas fair to show Palestinan handcrafts products*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Palestine by Nur Masalha Book Summary - Review (AudioBook)*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Palestine Underground | Hip Hop, Trap and Techno Documentary Featuring Sama' | Boiler Room*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian university students plant peas near the boundary with Israel in eastern Khan Younis, southern Gaza Strip, on 30 November. The students plan to use the money they will make from farming the peas to help with their university fees and to help support their families.

 Ashraf Amra APA images 









						Palestine in Pictures: November 2020
					

A monthly roundup of photographs documenting Palestine, Palestinian life, politics and culture, and international solidarity with Palestine.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*The People's Archive: Personalizing and Accessing Palestinian History*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
SUBREF:  Spray Paint for Graffiti
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,



P F Tinmore said:


>


*(COMMENT)*

No matter where you go in the world today, the Street Picasso finds some modern-day canvas, to use for their high-quality Krylon aerosol Spray Painting Graffiti.  Some of the calligraphers, wall muralists, street artists, and caricature illustrators are really amazing.  My favorite work is from the Pavement artists_ (anamorphic or illusionistic art)_ 3-D presentations in chalk.





​While I really appreciated some of the word art being done today, it never dawned on me that it could be applied to Arabic.





​




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Palestinian Poet Hafiza Ibrahim wins the 3rd Place in the Arab Group Competition Awards.*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## fncceo

P F Tinmore said:


>



There is only one way to visit a place that doesn't exist ...


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

*Car of Gaza’s First Female Taxi Driver Attacked. Because, Gaza*

A month ago, I posted how Quds News Network were trying to show how progressive palestinian society is by posting about the first female taxi driver in Gaza.






They actually weren’t alone – many propaganda outlets were doing so, including Al Jizz, which foreshadowed some trouble looming:

_But her job as a driver has not been easy in a male-dominated society with the expectation of women working in the home._​
_“Many male drivers and people in Gaza started to attack me on social media or while driving as they didn’t like the idea of me driving a taxi, although many other women are driving freely in Gaza,” said Abu Jibba._​

And sure enough, it turns out being a female taxi driver in a “progressive” society like Gaza is not all its cracked up to be; her car was deliberately damaged by those objecting to her job


Google translation:


> _There are eyes focused on my life and the biggest enemy penetrated it. It is the eye of envy hates goodness for others for three days and we did not get to solve the problem, God the helper is above worship_




No doubt this is somehow Israel’s fault because normally,
Gazans are so peaceful and tolerant...









						Car of Gaza's First Female Taxi Driver Attacked. Because, Gaza
					

It turns out being a female taxi driver in a "progressive" society like Gaza is not all its cracked up to be




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah

*800-year-old school in Gaza gets face-lift*

*The Gaza Ministry of Tourism and Antiquities, the Gaza municipality and the Iwan Center for Cultural Heritage in Gaza launched an initiative with activists to restore an old school in the old city of Gaza City, with the aim to preserve the enclave’s heritage and raise awareness about the importance of culture among Palestinians.*

GAZA CITY, Gaza Strip — A group of young artists and activists in the Gaza Strip launched an initiative in early December in partnership with the Ministry of Tourism and Antiquities, the Gaza municipality and the Iwan Center for Cultural Heritage in Gaza to rehabilitate Kamalaia School in the old part of Gaza City.

The initiative dubbed “Baytkom Amer” (roughly translated as “Your home will always be happy”) is part of the Culture, Arts and Community Participation project promoting the preservation of the cultural heritage of the old city, with a focus on enhancing community dialogue and raising awareness of the importance of culture, which is conducive to such a dialogue.

The project is funded by the Abdul Mohsin al-Qattan Foundation and the Swiss Agency for Development and Cooperation.

The initiative’s coordinator, Abdullah al-Razi, told Al-Monitor that Kamalaia School, which is located in the heart of the old city and was closed in the 1970s, is nearly 800 years old, dating back to the Mamluk era; it was built of ancient limestone on an area of 800 square meters (0.2 acres). *He explained that the school had been abandoned for a long time and turned into a dumpster for the neighborhood,* while many parties were seeking to take advantage of the building and turn it into a residential or commercial compound given its vital location.

Razi said that the initiative comes within the framework of preserving the cultural heritage of the old city, which is rich in antiquities and historical landmarks, in a bid to *activate community dialogue, adopt a cultural heritage *and strengthen community ties. He added that the initiative involves a group of artists and educated activists, as well as several volunteers from the area.






“Kamalaia School is considered part of the work on marginalized architectural heritage, as a national and a central issue, and part of individual and collective responsibility, aimed at enhancing awareness of the importance of heritage preservation in the old city,” he noted.

Razi added that the first stage of the initiative was cleaning the school’s yard, its rooms and corridors, in addition to some restoration works for three dilapidated classrooms and the outer walls in order to ensure the safety of the building and its future tenants. This first stage is almost complete and will be followed by the launching of cultural and art activities in the school building.

“We received $20,000 in funding, which is not enough to rehabilitate the entire school. This amount is dedicated to the restoration works and the activities,” Razi said.

He explained that the initiative’s activities include meetings, technical workshops, evening gatherings, exhibitions and field campaigns,* in a bid to increase awareness among the Palestinians of the cultural heritage and archaeological buildings in the Gaza Strip,* and to involve them in the processes to preserve such landmarks.

Commenting on any difficulties in the project, Razi said that it was a two-fold challenge — *one related to problems with the ownership of the building and another related to community problems. “There are many people who are not aware of the importance of preserving places like this. We have a long way to go to achieve cultural, art and historical change,* which can be done by the community through this initiative.”

Razi hopes that the project, which is set to last 10 months based on the received funding, will be sustainable after this period through sponsorship by local and international nongovernmental organizations.

Hussein Odeh, head of the public relations department in the Gaza municipality, told Al-Monitor that *there has been a dispute over the ownership of the school between the municipality, the Ministry of Tourism and Antiquities and the Ministry of Endowments. “This is not to mention that some residents also claim its ownership. These problems have led to the neglect of the school, which turned into a dumpster for the neighborhood. *The initiative will play a role in bringing the different points of view together, as all parties advance the public interest through investment in favor of community service,” he said, alluding to the ownership problems that have yet to be resolved.

“A memorandum of understanding was signed with the municipality as part of the initiative, whereby we provided all necessary services such as cleaning, transferring waste, providing a water line and coordination with the electricity company to provide power to the school,” Odeh said. “The [initiative] team has a vision for recycling environmental waste, so we opened the municipality warehouses for them."

Jamal Abu Raida, director of the Antiquities and Heritage Department at the Ministry of Tourism and Antiquities in Gaza, told Al-Monitor that the initiative team signed a memorandum of understanding with the ministry to hold educational and art workshops and seminars at the school,* in a bid to raise awareness among citizens on the importance of antiquities as part of the cultural heritage of Palestinians.*

“The ministry welcomes all community initiatives pertinent to the restoration of historical monuments and relics, as long as this is done under the supervision of the ministry and does not affect the features of the landmarks,” he said.

Abu Raida noted that the Israeli blockade on the Gaza Strip that has been in place since 2006 has negatively affected the restoration projects and the maintenance of archaeological sites in the coastal enclave, especially since these works require huge sums of money that the government cannot provide. He explained that the ministry relies on international funding for such projects.

“The government cannot allocate a budget estimated at millions of dollars for the restoration of archaeological sites, as this is not a priority for the time being in light of the dire financial conditions,” Abu Raida added.

Ahmad al-Astal, director of the Iwan Center, told Al-Monitor that the center carried out restoration works only for the hazardous parts in the school in order to safely receive visitors and hold events. He said that the initiative seeks to revive this old monument to eventually obtain the necessary funding to completely restore it, noting that a project to this effect is being prepared for presentation to international donors.

“Financing is the most challenging part of the initiative, as it is difficult to persuade donors given the Palestinian division.* This is not to mention the challenges in educating the community about the importance of preserving cultural heritage.* We are working with the concerned and competent authorities to distribute instructions and regulations on the protection of antiquities in Gaza,” he noted.









						800-year-old school in Gaza gets face-lift
					

The Gaza Ministry of Tourism and Antiquities, the Gaza municipality and the Iwan Center for Cultural Heritage in Gaza launched an initiative with activists to restore an old school in the old city of Gaza City, with the aim to preserve the enclave’s heritage and raise awareness about the...




					www.al-monitor.com
				




(Comment)

Do You notice?

*a.* They don't know what belongs to whom.
Whenever they see a Jew, they launch straight into -_"this belongs to me, my granny lived here since the dinosaurs...no doubt"_, but in reality they don't even know who owns what in Gaza,
and fight over it among themselves.

*b.* The gap between the propaganda image -_ "historic palestine"_, _"indigenous palestinians",_
and the reality of a people lacking the natural attachment, knowledge and value  of respect and regard to the rich history and heritage of the land that they claim.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*10 Celebrities Who Are Surprisingly Palestinian*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *10 Celebrities Who Are Surprisingly Palestinian*



Was that dead gay guy on the list?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*CONVERSATION WITH PALESTINIAN FILMMAKERS JUNA SULEIMAN AND MONA BENYAMIN, MODERATED BY NADIA YAQUB*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Patching holes in the collection: an exploration of Palestinian textiles*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


>



Are watching these videos all you do all day?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
⁜→  ForeverYoung436, et al,

*BLUF:* As with all Palestinian productions there is a bit of divisiveness within it. Having said this, the video is a damn good thumbnail cultural tour.



P F Tinmore said:


>





ForeverYoung436 said:


> Are watching these videos all you do all day?


*(COMMENT)*

This one is not so bad.  It sends a positive connotation.  It does not beat the drum for the self-victimization of the Arab Palestinians in the disputed territories until the very end.






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

*The affair of the Bedouin blood revenge of Shadi a-Sufi

From a demonstration by members of the Tarabin tribe, near the house of Shadi a-Sufi in the Gaza Strip, today.*



The death sentence handed down today by the Hamas court to a member of the Tarabin tribe, Shadi a-Sufi, is not accepted there in peace.

After the evening prayers, hundreds of members of the Tarabin tribe gathered near his home in Gaza, Rafah, declaring that the sentence imposed was against Sharia and that now, Shadi's blood feud had reset, so the blood settlement with the Elkik family was open again.

The speaker in the video makes it clear that blood revenge is open and that all members of the Elkik family are enemies of the Tarabin tribe. The Arabic caption reads: البادي اظلم -"the one who started is the one who will snatch more".

The great outrage over the sentence did not remain within the Gaza Strip. Prominent figures in the Tarabin tribe in Sinai announced today that anyone from the tribe who will work for Hamas' blood, property and family will be allowed to all and that the Tarabin tribe is now at war with Hamas following the punishment imposed on Shadi. They added that the people of Tarabin know how they should act against Hamas.









						אבו עלי אקספרס
					

www.abualiexpress.com




					t.me


----------



## rylah

*Death of a Hamas Leprechaun*

Hamas have announced the death of one of their terrorists,
60-year-old Anwar Shaban Dakka, who apparently lost his jihad against illness.

He’s now going to be pushing up daisies...instead of guarding them in his role as a garden leprechaun.













						«صور» القسام يزف مجاهداً قسامياً توفي بعد صراع مع المرض
					

زفت كتائب الشهيد عز الدين القسام الجناح العسكري لحركة المقاومة الإسلامية




					alqassam.ps


----------



## P F Tinmore

Oscar short-listed movie offers glimpse of Palestinians' life under Israeli checkpoints
					

Shortly after the Palestinian Intifada in the 1990s, British-Palestinian filmmaker Farah Nabulsi ceased her visits the West Bank where her family hailed from. Twenty-five years later, she returned to find a new reality that inspired her film 'The Present' which has been shortlisted for an Oscar...




					www.wionews.com
				




Video in link.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



That poor girl you Islamist have been parading for a decade,
to hide how you really treat your women...

I also remember how you paraded that one and only shortly lived female taxi driver,
until she was threatened and attacked because it was too much for your little Islamist pride...


----------



## rylah

*Hamas court says women need a male guardian’s approval to travel* 






ASSOCIATED PRESS
FEB. 15, 2021 UPDATED 12:40 PM PT
GAZA CITY —

A Hamas-run Islamic court in the Gaza Strip has ruled that women require the permission of a male guardian to travel, further restricting movement in and out of the territory that has been blockaded by Israel and Egypt since the militant group seized power.

The rollback in women’s rights could spark a backlash in Gaza at a time when the Palestinians plan to hold elections later this year. It could also solidify Hamas’ support among its conservative base at a time when it faces criticism over living conditions in the territory it has ruled since 2007.

The decision by the Sharia Judicial Council, issued Sunday, says an unmarried woman may not travel without the permission of her “guardian,” which would usually refer to her father or another older male relative. Permission would need to be registered at the court. 









						Hamas court says women need a male guardian's approval to travel
					

A Hamas-run Islamic court in the Gaza Strip has ruled that women require the permission of a male guardian to travel.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   Palestine: the things you don’t hear about        
SUBTOPIC: HAMAS Court 'vs' Human Rights
⁜→ rylah, et al,

*BLUF:* I often chuckle when I hear the Arab Palestinians complain about Humans Rights (HR) violations. You've found an example of one here.



rylah said:


> *Hamas court says women need a male guardian’s approval to travel*
> The decision by the Sharia Judicial Council, issued Sunday, says an unmarried woman may not travel without the permission of her “guardian,” which would usually refer to her father or another older male relative. Permission would need to be registered at the court.
> 
> (LINK) https://www.latimes.com/world-natio...-says-women-need-guardians-approval-to-travel


*(REFERENCE)*



			
				International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights said:
			
		

> _*Article 12 (1) and (2)*_




			
				International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights said:
			
		

> 1. Everyone lawfully within the territory of a State shall, within that territory, have the right to liberty of movement and freedom to choose his residence.​2. Everyone shall be free to leave any country, including his own.​*SOURCE*:  _Universal Human Rights Instruments CCPR_ •



*(COMMENT)*

When I was exchanging ideas with our friend, P F Tinmore, I was trying to explain to him that _Universal Human Rights Instruments_, in reality, → there is no true definition that explains the meaning behind those concepts which are accepted "universally."  The acceptance of a universal right on any issue, is a matter of "value" _(a benefit must be expected in return for acceptance)_.  It is not a matter It is NOT an extension of a Cosmic Power bestowing such a right on humanity either individually or collectively.

* 



*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Palestinian woman installs solar energy panels on the roof of a school in Khan Younis, southern Gaza, on 2 February.

 Ashraf Amra APA images


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian farmer Mohammad Kamil harvests cucumber in his greenhouse in the town of Qabatiya, south of the northern West Bank city of Jenin, on 8 February. Kamil uses a private greenhouse to ensure year-round access to crops.

 Shadi Jarar’ah APA images


----------



## rylah

*Fatah: London’s Big Ben was stolen from Palestine!*

How about a little levity to start the week? Inadvertent levity, that is, for the perpetrator of this “fake news”, Fatah, is the ruling party in the West Bank, and the levity is meant to be propaganda. Fatah is the biggest of the organizations/political parties under the aegis of the Palestinian Liberation Organization. Mahmoud Abbas is the head of both Fatah, the PLO and, of course, president of Palestinian Authority.

If you pay attention to the “news” put out by various Palestinian state media, of which Fatah is one, you’ll find all kinds of amusement amidst the lies. For example, Fatah regularly asserts that Mossad, the main organ of Israeli intelligence, trains animals to attack Palestinians and others. 

These include rats trained to bite Arabs in Jerusalem, wild pigs trained to destroy Palestinian fields, and sharks trained to attack European tourists in Egypt to damage the Egyptian tourist industry. There’s even a _Wikipedia_ page on this issue called “Israel-related animal conspiracy theories.” It’s hilarious (check out the references).

Fatah also argued that Jews poison their wells, used the disaster in Haiti to harvest human organs for transplantation into rich Jews, and that Jewish archaeologists plant fake “proof” of ancient Jewish presence in the Holy Land.

The thing is (is) that many Palestinians and Arabs believe this stuff. The latest and perhaps biggest whopper is the one below, again promulgated by Fatah: _the British stole Big Ben from the British Mandate of Palestine_ (the area where Jews and Arabs lived after the Ottoman Empire collapsed), and took Big Ben to London, where it now chimes daily.

If you ask how people can believe this guff, well, ask yourself why so many Americans believe in QAnon.? The power of confirmation bias is strong.

Here’s a Palestinian woman who firmly believes the Purloined Big Ben Theory. If you speak Arabic, feel free to translate some of it.


Inshallah!

And here’s the article from the official Fatah news showing the supposedly stolen clock _in situ _in the 1920s (click on the screenshots to go to the site):







And the entirety of their article. 
Note the claim that Big Ben was taken to the British Museum! 







Well, it takes about ten seconds of Googling to dispel this fiction. According to _Wikipedia_, the clock tower in England (it’s the bell itself that’s formally known as “Big Ben,” not the whole clock or the tower) was completed in 1859, well before the supposed theft.  And the clock’s movement was finished in 1854, five years before it was put into the tower.

Of course, I suppose you could always claim that Wikipedia was a Jewish conspiracy. . .
We can be thankful that the New York Times hasn’t gone this far—yet.









						Fatah: London’s Big Ben was stolen from Palestine!
					

How about a little levity to start the week? Inadvertent levity, that is, for the perpetrator of this “fake news”, Fatah, is the ruling party in the West Bank, and the levity is meant t…




					whyevolutionistrue.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> A Palestinian woman installs solar energy panels on the roof of a school in Khan Younis, southern Gaza, on 2 February.
> 
> Ashraf Amra APA images



Are the panels retractable, for rocket launches?


----------



## rylah

And of course, not a word about receiving these vaccines from Israel...


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Why are Palestinians occupying Jerusalem?


----------



## rylah

*Gaza "Under Siege" 





*

still under siege ...

*



*
prison meals under more siege...

*



*


----------



## rylah

*Gaza*

This is not the week to be a fisherman from the Allaham family ....
After the death of the 3 fishermen from the Allaham family, the fisherman Khaled Allaham from Khan Yunis in the southern Gaza Strip was injured this morning as a result of a shark bite in his leg.

Maybe it was the Mosad shark ... 

Pictured, Allaham after shark hunting.


----------



## rylah

40,000 doses of the Sputnik 5 vaccine recently arrived in the Gaza Strip through the Rafah crossing (Egypt), courtesy of Muhammad Dahlan and the United Arab Emirates.

What's left is to find the Gazans willing to vaccinate...


----------



## rylah

Not quiet in the northern strip tonight: news sources report a surprise exercise of the military arms in the northern Gaza Strip. Attached is a video attributed to the activity. 

Notice the objects floating in the skies.


----------



## rylah

*Clan war  - Shaja'iyah neighborhood *


Following the clan fight in Shaja'iya last night, some sources claim that the killer from the Al-Ar'ir family actually belonged to Hamas' military wing.

In any case the family issued an angry proclamation in which they demanded "justice" immediately.

Fearing quick blood revenge, schools near the compound where the clan quarrel took place were closed . (In the photo, the military activist, Atzam Tawfiq Al-Ar'ir, who was killed in the clan fight).


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*We Went Inside a Palestinian Village (get ready to bust some myths)*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Inspiring Palestinian Women: Success Stories Against All Odds*


----------



## rylah

From Palestinian media...


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Lina Sleibi -عم بتعلق فيك/Dernière Danse (Bass Cover) ft. Usama Allati*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

*When you need the money to pay terrorists' salaries from somewhere...*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



*What does it say when even your "roots" depend on Photoshop?*

Nothing but pathetic frauds...
here look for yourself:







			https://www.etsy.com/market/olio_radino


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
SUBTOPIC:  Transparency
⁜→ rylah, et al,

*BLUF: * The obvious is nearly invisible.



rylah said:


> Emergency in Gaza


*(COMMENT)*

What I don't understand is how the level of graft and corruption is so accepted by the Gazan Palestinians.

I can understand why the Donor Nations fall for the mask the Corrupt leadership uses to shield their skimming.  Or, is it a case of →  • hear no evil,  •  speak no evil, •  see no evil?

Also, what is the principal cause for the reduction in HAMAS hostilities since 2014?
Something _(counter-Hostile Arab Palestinian  Operations)_ is working in the overall reduction in rocket and mortar fire, to a reliance on balloon incendiaries, a reduction in overall general attacks...   What is it?

*The Arab league’s refusal to endorse the draft resolution is considered a severe blow to the Palestinians.*​​    By  KHALED ABU TOAMEH 
SEPTEMBER 9, 2020​
How accurate is the Toameh article _(supra_)?
Does the average Arab Palestinian actually understand the direction of the tide?
* 



*
Most Respectfully,
R

*2020 Pledges to UNRWA's Programmes (Cash and In-kind) - *
_*Overall Donor Rankings 31 December 2020*_* In USD* 

Germany
EU
Sweden
Japan
Switzerland
Saudi Arabia
Norway
CERF
Canada


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
> SUBTOPIC:  Transparency
> ⁜→ rylah, et al,
> 
> *BLUF: * The obvious is nearly invisible.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emergency in Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What I don't understand is how the level of graft and corruption is so accepted by the Gazan Palestinians.
> 
> I can understand why the Donor Nations fall for the mask the Corrupt leadership uses to shield their skimming.  Or, is it a case of →  • hear no evil,  •  speak no evil, •  see no evil?
> 
> Also, what is the principal cause for the reduction in HAMAS hostilities since 2014?
> Something _(counter-Hostile Arab Palestinian  Operations)_ is working in the overall reduction in rocket and mortar fire, to a reliance on balloon incendiaries, a reduction in overall general attacks...   What is it?
> 
> *The Arab league’s refusal to endorse the draft resolution is considered a severe blow to the Palestinians.*​​    By  KHALED ABU TOAMEH
> SEPTEMBER 9, 2020​
> How accurate is the Toameh article _(supra_)?
> Does the average Arab Palestinian actually understand the direction of the tide?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> *2020 Pledges to UNRWA's Programmes (Cash and In-kind) - *
> _*Overall Donor Rankings 31 December 2020*_* In USD*
> 
> Germany
> EU
> Sweden
> Japan
> Switzerland
> Saudi Arabia
> Norway
> CERF
> Canada
Click to expand...


I think we can agree, there can't be one simple answer for the motives of each.
And it wouldn't be difficult to find evidence for both banal malicious intent,
as well as sincere wish to help, at least in their view.

They do meddle here in everything and quiet openly, just drive through Judea Samaria and You will lose count of all the EU sings wherever You see these huge unfinished mansions popping out of nowhere in area C, or whenever the PA tries to build a road on top of, or claim an ancient Jewish heritage site, usually pull the EU sign trick first.

Another example from a week or so ago, it took only hours between UN passed a resolution against Israel and Hamas rocket launch, the connection is clearly beyond symbolic.

I could go on and on about education, judicial system, media and even the IDF, but I think at this point there's only as much that our govt chooses to formally initiate, for a reason. On the other hand, I see simultaneously a growing public awareness that is required to 'hit it on the forehead'.


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Where do they keep the rockets?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

When someone on TikTok decided that the Zionist Religious leader, MK Bezalel Smotrich recent victory dance, goes much better with the latest track of Mouine Alasam from Gaza, than the Hassidic melody he was actually dancing to.

Actually goes well...


----------



## rylah

*Primaries in Fatah*

Tomorrow, the Fatah movement is expected to submit its list for the Legislative Council. Here in the video, some Fatah activists from Qalandiyah who are dissatisfied with the position on the forthcoming list are firing a bit in the air as a sign of protest. 

This is how Fatah primaries are done ...


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

*Behind the scenes: $75 million  - Biden administration quietly increases aid to Palestinians*

According to official sources, the president ohas begun to live up to his promise to reverse Trump's decisions on the Palestinian issue, without issuing an official statement.

After announcing $15 million support for the West Bank and Gaza, he informed Congress that tens of millions more would be transferred to restoring "trust and goodwill..."

Source: Walla! News


----------



## rylah

*Gaza - Changes within top security echelons of Hamas*

Media sources in Gaza reports that Taufiq Abu Na'eem,  the commissioner of the Ministry of the Interior in Hamas, to whom are subordinate all the security and police forces announced of his resignation from the post. According to the sources Abu Na'eem resigned so that he could run as a candidate for the Legislative Council on Hamas' list that is expected to be officially submitted in the coming days. Abu Na'eem will be replaced in the post, apparently by senior Hamas figure Sami Nufal.


----------



## rylah

*Gaza - Sinai - ISIS*



Media in Gaza reports the death of Amjad al-Arauwi - "the Gazan Abu 'Adi", a Palestinian who joined ISIS in the Sinai peninsula. According to these sources, he was killed in an attack by an Israeli UAV in northern Sinai.


----------



## rylah

Hamas leader Ismail Haniyeh sitting on an Iranian-made chair,
wearing a Swiss watch, shirt from the Gulf and a Turkish suite.

But the Hamas logo says: "We'll meet in Jerusalem"...


----------



## rylah

*If You missed some Chinese involvement*

Ambassador of China in PA takes picture with the PA's minister of health and with the delivery of 10,000 doses of the Chinese vaccine against Corona, a present of the Chinese government to Palestinians.

The Chinese declared they're interested in hosting peace talks between Israelis and Palestinians. Also announced of their intent to gather an all-Arab conference.










						Palestinians get 100,000 vaccine doses from China
					

RAMALLAH: Palestinians on Monday received 100,000 doses of Sinopharm COVID-19 vaccine donated by China to help broaden an initial campaign to vaccinate medical staff, the elderly and the chronically ill. Palestinian health authorities have been mounting a limited vaccination drive among the 5.2...




					www.arabnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Underground Gaza*

the "Almasirah" channel associated with Houthis in Yemen, about to air an interview from the tunnels of the "Ktaib al-Mujahadeen" military fraction in Gaza.

The interviewer shows some abilities...


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Palestinian president flies to Germany for medical checkup
					

Mahmoud Abbas, 85, has attended public events in recent days and there was no indication he was suffering from illness.




					www.aljazeera.com


----------



## rylah

*Urgent:* 

Private Sources for Palestine News Network: The President of the Palestinian Authority, Mahmoud Abbas, is in a coma due to a serious health setback.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## toastman

rylah said:


> When someone on TikTok decided that the Zionist Religious leader, MK Bezalel Smotrich recent victory dance, goes much better with the latest track of Mouine Alasam from Gaza, than the Hassidic melody he was actually dancing to.
> 
> Actually goes well...


It’s like they haven’t adapted to modern society. Freaking Neanderthals these Fatah people ...


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

*"Open air prison"*

Newest prison cells project announced by PA last Friday.
Granada Villas - is Arabic for "damn those Joooz"


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Photographic Evidence of Amin al-Husseini at a Nazi Concentration Camp*


















						Photographic Evidence Shows Palestinian Leader Amin al-Husseini at a Nazi Concentration Camp
					

An analysis of photographs sold at a Jerusalem auction house offers new insight into the role of foreign accomplices in Hitler’s Final Solution




					www.tabletmag.com


----------



## rylah

*Last weekend declaration by PA's mufti Muhammad al-Husseini  *

calling all who sell or rent to Jews - 'traitors',

ordering:

*to not marry them*
*to not give them shelter*
*to not wash their bodies and wrap them in shrouds or bring them for burial in Muslim cemeteries*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Christian Palestinian talks about oppression by other Palestinians*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

*Ahead of PA elections: houses of 2 candidates hit by gunfire*

Najeh Assi, after the shooting was taken to Ramallah prison by PA forces:



Lawyer Hatem Shaheen was threatened, later shot at his car and windows:


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Abun Dbashmayo - ابون دبشمايو (Cover by Lina Sleibi - لينا صليبي)*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Pallies love them some criminals.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Behind the Lens: Close-Up with Palestinian Filmmakers (PDD X London Palestine Film Festival)*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Palestine & the Politics of Curation with Rami Younis & Noura Erakat - DCPFAF 2020*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Life For Palestinians Under IDF Checkpoints (Director of Oscar-Nominated The Present Farah Nabulsi)*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*The DC Palestinian Film and Arts took the Millennium Stage with "I Am From There. I Am From Here," an hour-long Palestinian performance show.  *


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Sama Abdulhadi playing David Granha and Dok & Martin "Take the Knife" @Monegros Desert Festival*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Rediscovered Photos of Gaza Reveal a Lesser-Known Side of its History
					

In the 1940s, photographer Kegham Djeghalian opened the first photo studio in Gaza City. His images show life in the city before it was transformed by war.




					www.vice.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Evenings with an Author: Hala Alyan on "The Arsonists' City", Creative Process, and Language​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Visiting the Rosary Sisters School in Gaza​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Research: Arab Inventors Make the U.S. More Innovative
					

Patent data illustrates their outsize contributions.




					hbr.org
				




It turns out that the U.S. is a major home for Arab inventors. In the five-year period from 2009 to 2013, there were 8,786 U.S. patent applications in our data set that had at least one Arab inventor. Of the total U.S. patent applications, 3.4% had at least one Arab inventor, despite the fact that Arab inventors represent only 0.3% of the total population. As patents usually have multiple inventors, and Arab inventors often patent jointly with non-Arabs, 2,962 patents, or 1.2%, can be contributed exclusively to Arab inventors. California alone, with 1134 patents, had more patent filings by Arab inventors than any country outside the U.S. It serves as a home for more than one-third of PCT patent applications from Arab inventors in the U.S., and about 16% of all Arab patents worldwide.


----------



## P F Tinmore

https://www.esquireme.com/content/52572-10-great-books-by-palestinian-writers-to-read-right-now


----------



## P F Tinmore

Young rapper from Gaza shares his talent and goes viral​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

The future generation...


----------



## rylah

According to this document, the Hamas government paid the hotel in Qatar where Ismail Haniyeh spent during the war in Gaza more than $ 1 million, of which $ 26,000 was for massages and more than $ 300,000 for "additional services."

This is how Haniyeh, who nodded *with a pig's nose* (!), Was drawn in a cartoon by Fahd al-Jabiri driving a Mercedes, saying: *"I thank Iran, we need the Arabs to speed up the transfer of money to us."*


----------



## rylah

A fabricated image used by Palestinian propaganda, depicts two "martyrs" smiling.
In response, Saudi cartoonist Fahd al-Jabiri drew the following cartoon:

*Title - For sympathy and money*:* 

"Dude, this is not a martyr's smile,*
*it's your laugh as you receive a check from the Mossad"*


----------



## rylah

*Youssef Haddad exposes the lies of Rashida Tlaib

*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*We Are Not Numbers, Gaza*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Storytelling, Arab Identity & Falastin Launch​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Arab American Stories - Najla Said Interview​


----------



## rylah

*The Arab American Stories - Mickey Mouse*


----------



## rylah

Family Members and Online Jihadis Commemorate​U.S. Citizen Killed Fighting Alongside Hamas​
In the last few days family members, media outlets, and online jihadis have commemorated U.S. citizen Osama Al-Zebda and his father, Jamal Al-Zebda, a graduate of U.S. universities. Both men were rocket engineers in the Hamas military arm, Izz Al-Din Al-Qassam Brigades, and were killed in Israeli airstrikes on May 12.

On May 23[1] and 24,[2] the Al-Qassam Brigades Telegram channel described the father as a "commander" and the son as a "field commander" and said that both were martyred during the "battle of the Sword of Al Quds [Jerusalem]."

Osama Al-Zebda's wife, Yosra Aklouk, wrote on his Facebook account: "My husband, who is 33 years old, and if men's ages are measured by their actions, he would have been the one with the highest status and age. My husband, a U.S. citizen, when he knew that the shortest way to Allah is to sacrifice yourself, your mind, your time and wealth for him and for his religion, he dedicated himself to that." She then mentioned that the 10 hours he spent every day in "manufacturing workshops" had "granted him martyrdom in the hereafter."[4]



And the Jihadi wife's shocked...


----------



## P F Tinmore

The wonderful level of Abu Ghattas hands
May he bring all good and freedom with him
Every year, Palestine is full of its trees, fruits, and affection of its people
′′ This apricot is our apricot ′′


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*The Church of Saint Porphyrius is Orthodox Christian, and the oldest active church in Gaza City.*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Poor refugees... in open prisons...*


----------



## rylah

Gazan Woman Tortured For Reporting Rape of Child By Senior Hamas Officer​
You probably have not heard about this story since the mainstream media is not reporting it. Because, no Jews no news. So I am going to do my part to give this woman a voice.









						Refugee claimant from Gaza ‘horrified’ when asked why Hamas wouldn’t protect her - National | Globalnews.ca
					

“It’s one of the worst experiences I will ever have,” she said. “It created a trauma in my life. It almost destroyed me.“




					globalnews.ca


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>


----------



## rylah

_'Prison'_ full of professionally_ 'poor refugees'_...


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

The Question of Belonging: Nathalie Handal​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Dar Yusuf Nasri Jacir for Art and Research – Emily Jacir​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



One of the most chilling faces I've seen,
would you let your child anywhere near that murderous stare ?

Seriously...


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

‘The Products of Our Women’ Expo Launched in Gaza (PHOTOS) - Palestine Chronicle
					

Under the banner ‘The Products of Our Women’, the Women Affairs Center launched its annual expo in Gaza City on Tuesday, with the aim of supporting women-led businesses throughout the Gaza Strip.  The expo consisted [...]




					www.palestinechronicle.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian musicians perform on the rubble of Gaza City’s Hanadi Tower, destroyed in Israeli airstrikes the previous month, on 2 June.

 Ashraf Amra APA images


----------



## RoccoR

RE. Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
SUBTOPIC:
⁜→    P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*: Some things are just too obvious as to the intent.  Here, the Title, cover, and the name [(Dr) Ramzy Baroud] says it all. 



P F Tinmore said:


>


*(COMMENT)*

If you are not familiar with Dr Baroud, just think of him as similar to an American version of Professor Ilan Pappé.  I think they are both trying to emulate Dr Noam Chompsky.  All three academicians are publishing on the exploitable topic of the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict and how oppressed the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP).  

Every so often, the Jewish People are politically targeted, not because they did something wrong, but because they are ripe for plundering _(militarily, economically, territorially, and technologically)_.  The windows of opportunity to ransack Donor Contributions are about to end.  But there are still some new and very favorable combinations of current and future conjuncture of circumstances for external fingers to  selfishly take advantage of in many different ways.  As the cover implies, if the security barrier is broken, the Jewish National Home will be the first casualty and then the government of Israel will eventually be eroded away; like termites feasting on a house.  That will push away the US interests further from the region, open up a restructuring of the Israeli Levant Gas potential, allow the Russian and the Iranians new potentials influences that will cause the right-wing of the territorial formations (_Palestine, Jordan, Syria, and Saudi Arabia_) to be picked-off by the strong regional influences (_Russia and Iran_).  The US-Israeli Alliance will no longer be the wedge and fulcrum for the last half-century.  With the new Saudi-Iranian peace arrangement developing, Iran will gradually become the dominant influence in the Persian Gulf and then the Gulf of Oman.

It will not happen all at once, but the influence of the United State will gradually crumble away from the Eastern Mediterranean to the North-West Indian Ocean. The Hegemony that shielded and fostered the reconstruction of Europe since the disarray of WWII will come to an end.  And so will go the US Interests (I_ndustrial, Commercial, Financial_) on the arc from Gibraltar to the Arabian Sea.

Just My Thought,





_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## P F Tinmore

The activist Muna ElKurd in Jerusalem on 6 June after being detained by police for interrogation. Muna and her twin brother Mohammed were questioned on suspicion of disturbing the peace for participating in demonstrations against the looming expulsion of Palestinian families from Sheikh Jarrah. The siblings have become the public faces of the Palestinian campaign against the ethnic cleansing of Sheikh Jarrah.

 Oren Ziv ActiveStills


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian students attend their graduation ceremony at Birzeit University near the West Bank city of Ramallah on 29 June.

 Eyad Jadallah APA images


----------



## P F Tinmore

Islamic University Ranked First in Palestine and (29) in the Arab World According to UniRank​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

Including names and each ID
and all the media is filled with that, on a daily basis,
that's what public shaming looks like...in prison of course.

Viva Bhalestine!


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinian students attend their graduation ceremony at Birzeit University near the West Bank city of Ramallah on 29 June.
> 
> Eyad Jadallah APA images



Did this year's graduation
include the usual  'Heil Hitler'?


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

​


----------



## RoccoR

RE. Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
SUBTOPIC:  IDF Action
⁜→ rylah, et al,

*BLUF*:  Usually the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) has some reason if, in point of fact, they actually did this.



rylah said:


> ​


*(QUESTION)*
.
◈  What was the intention or logic behind the IDF act?  (If they did this.)

◈  Is there an association with either of these objectives?

*S/RES/1624 (2005)*​1. Calls upon all States to adopt such *measures as may be necessary and appropriate* and in accordance with their obligations under international law to:​
(a)  Prohibit by law incitement to commit a terrorist act or acts;​(b)  Prevent such conduct;​(c)  *Deny safe haven* to any persons with respect to whom there is credible and relevant information giving serious reasons for considering that they have been guilty of such conduct;​​*A/RES/60/288 (2006)*​*The United Nations Global Counter-Terrorism Strategy* • A/RES/60/288 • Annex Plan of Action • II. Measures to prevent and combat terrorism​2. To cooperate fully in the fight against terrorism, in accordance with our obligations under international law, in order to find, deny safe haven and bring to justice, on the basis of the principle of extradite or prosecute, any person who supports, facilitates, participates or attempts to participate in the financing, planning, preparation or perpetration of terrorist acts *or provides safe havens*;​





_Most Respectfully,_
_R_


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE. Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
> SUBTOPIC:  IDF Action
> ⁜→ rylah, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:  Usually the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) has some reason if, in point of fact, they actually did this.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> .
> ◈  What was the intention or logic behind the IDF act?  (If they did this.)
> 
> ◈  Is there an association with either of these objectives?
> 
> *S/RES/1624 (2005)*​1. Calls upon all States to adopt such *measures as may be necessary and appropriate* and in accordance with their obligations under international law to:​
> (a)  Prohibit by law incitement to commit a terrorist act or acts;​(b)  Prevent such conduct;​(c)  *Deny safe haven* to any persons with respect to whom there is credible and relevant information giving serious reasons for considering that they have been guilty of such conduct;​​*A/RES/60/288 (2006)*​*The United Nations Global Counter-Terrorism Strategy* • A/RES/60/288 • Annex Plan of Action • II. Measures to prevent and combat terrorism​2. To cooperate fully in the fight against terrorism, in accordance with our obligations under international law, in order to find, deny safe haven and bring to justice, on the basis of the principle of extradite or prosecute, any person who supports, facilitates, participates or attempts to participate in the financing, planning, preparation or perpetration of terrorist acts *or provides safe havens*;​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> _R_
Click to expand...

Israel destroys Palestinian stuff every day. That is what they do. That is part of their settler colonial project.

**


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE. Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
> SUBTOPIC:  IDF Action
> ⁜→ rylah, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:  Usually the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) has some reason if, in point of fact, they actually did this.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> .
> ◈  What was the intention or logic behind the IDF act?  (If they did this.)
> 
> ◈  Is there an association with either of these objectives?
> 
> *S/RES/1624 (2005)*​1. Calls upon all States to adopt such *measures as may be necessary and appropriate* and in accordance with their obligations under international law to:​
> (a)  Prohibit by law incitement to commit a terrorist act or acts;​(b)  Prevent such conduct;​(c)  *Deny safe haven* to any persons with respect to whom there is credible and relevant information giving serious reasons for considering that they have been guilty of such conduct;​​*A/RES/60/288 (2006)*​*The United Nations Global Counter-Terrorism Strategy* • A/RES/60/288 • Annex Plan of Action • II. Measures to prevent and combat terrorism​2. To cooperate fully in the fight against terrorism, in accordance with our obligations under international law, in order to find, deny safe haven and bring to justice, on the basis of the principle of extradite or prosecute, any person who supports, facilitates, participates or attempts to participate in the financing, planning, preparation or perpetration of terrorist acts *or provides safe havens*;​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> _R_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel destroys Palestinian stuff every day. That is what they do. That is part of their settler colonial project.
> 
> **
Click to expand...

RE. Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
SUBTOPIC:  IDF Action
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*:  The Israelis are rather methodical and consistent in their military operations.  I think it is rather foolish to make these broad-brush accusations.  I am pretty sure_ (absent any inside information) _that the Israeli Commanders get up in the morning and make a determination that some Arab Palestinian residents will be demolished.  Rational commanders just don't think that way.  You need to be much more reasonable when making these assumptions without logic.

*(COMMENT)*
There is a "NEW" Coordinator of Government Activities in the Territories (COGAT).  He is MG Ghasan Alyan.  He assumed command last week.

I'm not sure, but I think there is a big difference between these disguised hostile actions originating from the Area "C" Settlements and directed against the West Bank Arab Palestinians → and → these actions taken under the authority of the Rule of Law and administered by the COGAT.

_Just My Thought,_




_Most Respectfully,_
_R_


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The Israelis are rather methodical and consistent in their military operations.


Indeed, all of Palestine without the Palestinians. The same settler colonial project they have had for a hundred years.


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE. Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
> SUBTOPIC:  IDF Action
> ⁜→ rylah, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:  Usually the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) has some reason if, in point of fact, they actually did this.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> .
> ◈  What was the intention or logic behind the IDF act?  (If they did this.)
> 
> ◈  Is there an association with either of these objectives?
> 
> *S/RES/1624 (2005)*​1. Calls upon all States to adopt such *measures as may be necessary and appropriate* and in accordance with their obligations under international law to:​
> (a)  Prohibit by law incitement to commit a terrorist act or acts;​(b)  Prevent such conduct;​(c)  *Deny safe haven* to any persons with respect to whom there is credible and relevant information giving serious reasons for considering that they have been guilty of such conduct;​​*A/RES/60/288 (2006)*​*The United Nations Global Counter-Terrorism Strategy* • A/RES/60/288 • Annex Plan of Action • II. Measures to prevent and combat terrorism​2. To cooperate fully in the fight against terrorism, in accordance with our obligations under international law, in order to find, deny safe haven and bring to justice, on the basis of the principle of extradite or prosecute, any person who supports, facilitates, participates or attempts to participate in the financing, planning, preparation or perpetration of terrorist acts *or provides safe havens*;​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> _R_
Click to expand...


Those are exactly the objectives.
You won't hear in the media that many family members report of impeding attack,
or the location of murderers after the act exactly because of this deterring factor.

In this case, the family of the murderer, who took the life of Yehudah Guetta HY"D, and injured two other Yeshivah students shooting them at the bus station - was given 2 months, to either help or appeal their case, and that time was given only due to the high rank and connections of the perpetrator in hiding.

As a punitive measure it is effective as well, in a society where death for Jihad is valued as an ultimate goal, with all that it involves - imprisonment and capital punishment are interpreted as further motivation. However in a Hamulah-system of Arabian tribalism, losing holding of land to another Arab Hamulah is considered treason, with all due consequence;
losing holding during Jihad against infidels, to infidels, is lowest disgrace,
one loses tribal protection and excommunicated.

Due to the Hamulah nature of relations in the Arab society,
trying to get into another Hamulah territory, not even to marry,
but merely lease land and build a house,usually results in a status lower than Dhimmi.

That's why in Sheikh Jarrah, they've filmed them on the streets for weeks,
but not a single one of them, walking by, dared give neither shelter nor even minimal care.

It's their norms, their rules of society, and their choice to make -
what's more important, a home or Jihad?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE. Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
> SUBTOPIC:  IDF Action
> ⁜→ rylah, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:  Usually the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) has some reason if, in point of fact, they actually did this.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> .
> ◈  What was the intention or logic behind the IDF act?  (If they did this.)
> 
> ◈  Is there an association with either of these objectives?
> 
> *S/RES/1624 (2005)*​1. Calls upon all States to adopt such *measures as may be necessary and appropriate* and in accordance with their obligations under international law to:​
> (a)  Prohibit by law incitement to commit a terrorist act or acts;​(b)  Prevent such conduct;​(c)  *Deny safe haven* to any persons with respect to whom there is credible and relevant information giving serious reasons for considering that they have been guilty of such conduct;​​*A/RES/60/288 (2006)*​*The United Nations Global Counter-Terrorism Strategy* • A/RES/60/288 • Annex Plan of Action • II. Measures to prevent and combat terrorism​2. To cooperate fully in the fight against terrorism, in accordance with our obligations under international law, in order to find, deny safe haven and bring to justice, on the basis of the principle of extradite or prosecute, any person who supports, facilitates, participates or attempts to participate in the financing, planning, preparation or perpetration of terrorist acts *or provides safe havens*;​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> _R_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel destroys Palestinian stuff every day. That is what they do. That is part of their settler colonial project.
> 
> **
Click to expand...


And you whine about some filthy rich oligarch losing glass and bricks,
launching accusation based on a link that doesn't even
mention your guy shot the 3 teenagers at a bus stop.

But you care none but your obsession to blame Jews,
hence, when Arabs practice the same for much less,
you parrot  _"I heart Hamas_"...

So who's your doctor?









						Hamas to demolish 75 houses built on public lands
					

GAZA CITY (Ma’an) -- Members of the Abu Amrah family in Gaza City demonstrated Tuesday in front of offices of the Palestinian Legislative Council protesting a decision by the Hamas-run government t...




					eipa.eu.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

'Noor Daoud on being the first female drifter in the Middle East' | 10.05.21​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> 'Noor Daoud on being the first female drifter in the Middle East' | 10.05.21​


when you shove that same one female driver for a decade
to sell us your "progressive" values...









						Hamas court says women need a male guardian's approval to travel
					

A Hamas-run Islamic court in the Gaza Strip has ruled that women require the permission of a male guardian to travel.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Wonder why Lebanese and Iranians call them "Cream Arabs"?

And they're soooooo into boycotting Israel,
every shelf is really a BDS stand...


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

For the first time ever, legendary cultural figures and life-long champions for universal dignity—Angela Davis, Hanan Ashrawi, and Richard Falk—share a stage together in conversation about the intersections of culture with moral evolution and global solidarity.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

How Palestinian terrorists killed 11 Israeli Olympians
					

IN the early hours of September 5, 1972 Palestinian terrorists took 11 Israeli Olympians hostage in the Munich athletes’ village before brutally killing them. The murders have returned to the…




					www.thesun.ie


----------



## rylah

*Meanwhile... at Hamas summer camp registration booth, Gaza Caliphate.*

A viral caricature making rounds in Arab media.
ridiculing latest Hamas propaganda,

saying:

"sign us to the summer camp, and if not,
we'll complain to Abu Obeydah (Hamas spokesman)"


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

rylah said:


>



Gathering in Hebron to "discuss" the possibility of a ceasefire,
between the clans of Ja'abri and the clan of 'Ewuewy,
who's members murdered a member of the Ja'abris


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

Appetite for Justice with Laila El-Haddad​


----------



## P F Tinmore

TPFF NAKBA73 Commemoration 2021: Artist Talk and Studio Visit with Samia Halaby​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
 ⁜→  et al,

Who are these guys again?



rylah said:


> who's members murdered a member of the Ja'abris


RoccoR


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
> ⁜→  et al,
> 
> Who are these guys again?
> 
> 
> RoccoR


Palestinian Grassroots Protests & Violent Repression by the Palestinian Authority​


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,



P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinian Grassroots Protests & Violent Repression by the Palestinian Authority​


*(COMMENT)*

So are protesting:

◈    The conflict between Arab Palestinian factions?​​◈    The Arab Palestinian Government (Ramallah) against the Arab Palestinian Citizens?​




_Most Respectfully,_
_R_


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> So are protesting:
> 
> ◈    The conflict between Arab Palestinian factions?​​◈    The Arab Palestinian Government (Ramallah) against the Arab Palestinian Citizens?​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> _R_


The "PA" security force works for Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> The "PA" security force works for Israel.


Palestinian Authority Budget 28% for Security Forces - Funded by US​


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinian Authority Budget 28% for Security Forces - Funded by US​


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
SUBTOPIC:  Security
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*:  What is Security Coordination? We simply don't know what that is now.



P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinian Authority Budget 28% for Security Forces - Funded by US​


*(COMMENT)*

I'm not falling for this trick again.  If I give you a reasonable answer _(even minimized, truncated, and condensed)_ you will accuse me of making a "data dump."  Most responses to any serious QUESTION of Palestine are not simply answered.  If you oversimplify the answer becomes useless.  If you apply due diligence, you might as well just submit the CRS Reports and Summaries.

The CRS indicates that the Biden Administration and the State Department (Secretary Blinken) are attempting to push through:

In April and May 2021, the Administration announced the following aid amounts for Palestinians:​​ $183 million in contributions to UNRWA from the Migration and Refugee Assistance account.​ $150 million from ESF funds that the Administration says are​mostly not for the PA
($75 million each from FY2020 and FY2021).​ $40 million for nonlethal security assistance for the West Bank-based PA from International Narcotics Control and Law Enforcement​ $10 million for Israeli-Palestinian people-to-people programs from development assistance.​ $5.5 million for Gaza from International Disaster Assistance.​
IN ANY EVENT, your figure of 28% is simply wrong.  I may have been true a number of years ago, but not now.  And certainly not true for FY 2020 and FY 2021.






_Most Respectfully,
R

*(REFERENCE ANNOTATIONS)*_

◈    The Palestinians: Background and U.S. Relations
Updated March 18, 2021

◈    Resumption of Foreign Aid to the Palestinians
CRS IN11649  April 14, 2021

◈    The Palestinians: Overview, 2021 Aid, and U.S. Policy Issues
IF10644 • Updated May 26, 2021


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
> SUBTOPIC:  Security
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:  What is Security Coordination? We simply don't know what that is now.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I'm not falling for this trick again.  If I give you a reasonable answer _(even minimized, truncated, and condensed)_ you will accuse me of making a "data dump."  Most responses to any serious QUESTION of Palestine are not simply answered.  If you oversimplify the answer becomes useless.  If you apply due diligence, you might as well just submit the CRS Reports and Summaries.
> 
> The CRS indicates that the Biden Administration and the State Department (Secretary Blinken) are attempting to push through:
> 
> In April and May 2021, the Administration announced the following aid amounts for Palestinians:​​ $183 million in contributions to UNRWA from the Migration and Refugee Assistance account.​ $150 million from ESF funds that the Administration says are​mostly not for the PA​($75 million each from FY2020 and FY2021).​ $40 million for nonlethal security assistance for the West Bank-based PA from International Narcotics Control and Law Enforcement​ $10 million for Israeli-Palestinian people-to-people programs from development assistance.​ $5.5 million for Gaza from International Disaster Assistance.​
> IN ANY EVENT, your figure of 28% is simply wrong.  I may have been true a number of years ago, but not now.  And certainly not true for FY 2020 and FY 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> *(REFERENCE ANNOTATIONS)*_
> 
> ◈   The Palestinians: Background and U.S. Relations
> Updated March 18, 2021
> 
> ◈    Resumption of Foreign Aid to the Palestinians
> CRS IN11649  April 14, 2021
> 
> ◈    The Palestinians: Overview, 2021 Aid, and U.S. Policy Issues
> IF10644 • Updated May 26, 2021











						Focus On: Palestinian-Israeli Security Coordination
					

The Palestine Liberation Organization’s top leadership body, the Central Council, called for a halt to Palestinian security coordination with Israel in 2015. Yet PLO Chair Mahmoud Abbas has described it as sacred despite the breakdown of the peace process to end Israel’s 50-year military...




					al-shabaka.org


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
SUBTOPIC: Security
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,



P F Tinmore said:


> Focus On: Palestinian-Israeli Security Coordination
> 
> 
> The Palestine Liberation Organization’s top leadership body, the Central Council, called for a halt to Palestinian security coordination with Israel in 2015. Yet PLO Chair Mahmoud Abbas has described it as sacred despite the breakdown of the peace process to end Israel’s 50-year military...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> al-shabaka.org


Yes, dated material from 4 years ago.





_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
> SUBTOPIC: Security
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> Yes, dated material from 4 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,
> R_


It is part of Oslo. It hasn't changed much.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> It is part of Oslo. It hasn't changed much.



Except that you have no idea.


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
> ⁜→  et al,
> 
> Who are these guys again?
> 
> 
> RoccoR



Both factions are supposed to be Hamas,
but half of Ja'abris prefers Israeli rule.

Anyway, when Hamas killed a member of the Ewuewy's in Gaza,
until and if agreement is reached - the tribal rule - revenge is up to 11th cousin.

So basically everyone in the extended family,
their property, lives regardless of age are up for revenge.

From what I've read, the mid-arrangement was NIS 580K (approx. 170$)
with the closest cousins having leave Hebron until/if sheikhs reach final agreement.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Except that you have no idea.


“Police State Without the State”: Palestinian Authority Face Protests over Critic’s Death in Custody​


----------



## P F Tinmore

First Look at The Gaza Kitchen, Third Edition with co-author Laila El-Haddad​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Cooking Show with Laila El-Haddad and Reem Assil​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Outrage in Gaza - * _*"March of Return" *_*spokesman*_* e*_*migrated from Gaza with his family*






The talk is about Ibrahim abu Salmiyeh (above the red mic), that Gaza was shocked to know he left with his entire family. He exited through the Rafah border crossing, from there as usual to the Cairo airport and from there to Istanbul - this is the regular route
for the 400 Palestinians emigrating from Gaza every day.

Only 400 because this is the limit allowed by Hamas.
During the Covid the crossing is closed, now it's fully operating.

In the list above, Hamas advertises every morning those approved to leave,
it's called "Qshef", and here are the names of the 5 members of the abu Salmiyeh family.

200,000 have left Gaza in recent 3 years, mostly young men.

This abandoning is causing great outrage in Gaza, because said terrorist was the spokesperson of the _"March of Return"_ activities that caused no less than 217 militants killed and no less than 19,236 injured. Thousands of whom without a leg.

And here the big hero himself abandons for the good life.

He was also the organizer behind the "Gaza Flotilla", which managed to caused a lot of confusion, but eventually turned out to be a great failure. _"May the Allah curse this government" _wrote those miserable whom he left behind on twitter.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Hamas leader Abu-Salmiyeh, spokesman of the March of Return 
obtained Turkish citizenship after buying a property worth $250,000*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Architects of Our Narrative: Emerging Palestinian Writers | Panel Discussion | Palestine Writes 2020​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Jericho - The First City on Earth? // Ancient History Documentary​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Jericho - The First City on Earth? // Ancient History Documentary​



Does _Jericho_ have any meaning in Arabic,
or only in Hebrew?


----------



## Mindful

This next video is a little over a year old, but still worth the price of admission.

In it, an exiled Gazan blogger who now lives in Turkey gloriously rips into Hamas over their gloating about supposed “victories.”









						Gazan Blogger Gloriously Rips into Hamas and Their "Stinking Iranian Overlords"
					

An exiled Gazan blogger who now lives in Turkey gloriously rips into Hamas over their gloating about supposed "victories."




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah

Hamas’ Inability to Capitalize on the War in Gaza
					

Internal Palestinian political disputes have resumed following the eleven-day Gaza war.




					carnegieendowment.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> This next video is a little over a year old, but still worth the price of admission.
> 
> In it, an exiled Gazan blogger who now lives in Turkey gloriously rips into Hamas over their gloating about supposed “victories.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazan Blogger Gloriously Rips into Hamas and Their "Stinking Iranian Overlords"
> 
> 
> An exiled Gazan blogger who now lives in Turkey gloriously rips into Hamas over their gloating about supposed "victories."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israellycool.com


I hear that the latest row with the Palestinians cost Israel a billion dollars a day and they achieved nothing. The only thing they got was a black eye on the world stage.

Can Hamas call that a victory? Well...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> I hear that the latest row with the Palestinians cost Israel a billion dollars a day and they achieved nothing. The only thing they got was a black eye on the world stage.
> 
> Can Hamas call that a victory? Well...



Only divide that fugue by 3.5,
and tell us what is the Israeli GDP.

If you actually cared about the Gazans,
more than your Islamist supremacy,
wasn't the need to compensate
with calling that idiocy _victory...

_


----------



## rylah

Canada: Refugee claimant from Gaza ‘horrified’​when asked why Hamas wouldn’t protect her​








						Refugee claimant from Gaza ‘horrified’ when asked why Hamas wouldn’t protect her - National | Globalnews.ca
					

“It’s one of the worst experiences I will ever have,” she said. “It created a trauma in my life. It almost destroyed me.“




					globalnews.ca


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian Art, Culture and Identity​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Home | Decolonize Palestine
					

Welcome to Decolonize Palestine, a collection of resources for anyone who wants to learn more about Palestine.




					decolonizepalestine.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Home | Decolonize Palestine
> 
> 
> Welcome to Decolonize Palestine, a collection of resources for anyone who wants to learn more about Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decolonizepalestine.com



*Kafr ad Dik Town Profile*

History
Kafr ad Dik town is said to be named after a man called “Ad Dik” who is believed to have come from the Arabian Peninsula and lived in the Jordan Valley area for a period of time before he moved to the town and settled in it. Prior re to his arrival the region was called “Kafir Ben Muhanna.” *The town was established in 1700 with its residents descending from Arab al Masa‟id tribe from the Arabian Peninsula (Kafr ad Dik Municipality, 2012).*






*Palestinian Society Applied Research Institute - Kafr ad Dik*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

Rewriting the World Panel: Nathalie Handal, Shailja Patel, & Neferti Tadiar | Palestine Writes 2020​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestine Archive - Palestine A Four Thousand Year History​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine Archive - Palestine A Four Thousand Year History​



No history and no roots, these frauds can't even
pronounce the name of the place.










						Palestinian Museum Prepares to Open, Minus Exhibitions (Published 2016)
					

A $24 million building will open in the West Bank on Wednesday, but its inaugural display was suspended after a disagreement between its board and its director, who lost his position.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Organizing & Boycott in the Cultural Sphere | Panel Discussion | Palestine Writes 2020​


----------



## rylah

Ben & Jerry’s Story Highlights Peak Palestinian Stupidity​AFP have a video report showing palestinian Arabs purchasing Ben & Jerry’s following the company’s decision to end their partnership with their Israeli licensee, in order to end sales of their ice cream.



Note the palestinian Arab man stating how he thinks it was a wise decision to “ban ice cream from being sold in the settlements.”






Yet this means he and his fellow palestinian Arabs will be deprived of Ben & Jerry’s ice cream when the license ends; The report itself contains a hint of this: the images of the ice cream being bought by palestinian Arabs show the Hebrew writing on them, indicating they are buying the ice cream manufactured by the Israeli licensee!













						Ben & Jerry's Story Highlights Peak Palestinian Stupidity
					

AFP have a report showing palestinian Arabs purchasing Ben & Jerry's following the recent company decision




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Ben & Jerry’s Story Highlights Peak Palestinian Stupidity​AFP have a video report showing palestinian Arabs purchasing Ben & Jerry’s following the company’s decision to end their partnership with their Israeli licensee, in order to end sales of their ice cream.
> 
> 
> 
> Note the palestinian Arab man stating how he thinks it was a wise decision to “ban ice cream from being sold in the settlements.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet this means he and his fellow palestinian Arabs will be deprived of Ben & Jerry’s ice cream when the license ends; The report itself contains a hint of this: the images of the ice cream being bought by palestinian Arabs show the Hebrew writing on them, indicating they are buying the ice cream manufactured by the Israeli licensee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben & Jerry's Story Highlights Peak Palestinian Stupidity
> 
> 
> AFP have a report showing palestinian Arabs purchasing Ben & Jerry's following the recent company decision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israellycool.com


Why should Israel get the money when Palestine can get the money?






						Al Arz | Products
					






					alarz.ps
				



-------------------


----------



## P F Tinmore

So who needs Ben & Jerry's









						Gaza. 18th June, 2020. Palestinian workers make ice cream bars at the Elameer ice cream factory in the Gaza City, June 18, 2020. The factory produces 25 kinds of ice creams and offers about 500 boxes of ice cream per day to the local market. Credit: 
					

Download this stock image: Gaza. 18th June, 2020. Palestinian workers make ice cream bars at the Elameer ice cream factory in the Gaza City, June 18, 2020. The factory produces 25 kinds of ice creams and offers about 500 boxes of ice cream per day to the local market. Credit: Rizek...




					www.alamy.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Why should Israel get the money when Palestine can get the money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Arz | Products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alarz.ps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------



Those palestinian terror rockets aren't going to build themselves, eh?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Why should Israel get the money when Palestine can get the money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Arz | Products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alarz.ps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------


Are you asking ME why Arabs still prefer the Israeli-made ice-cream?

What can I say...
all ya' guyz veeery wize...


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Colin norris

Coyote said:


> An interesting site....certainly reflects Palestine today
> 
> 
> POLITICAL IS PERSONAL IS AN INITIATIVE WHICH CONDUCTS IN-DEPTH INTERVIEWS WITH ISRAELI JEWISH AND PALESTINIAN WOMEN IN WHICH THEY SAFELY AND FREELY SHARE HOW THEIR LIVES HAVE BEEN AFFECTED BY THE REALITIES OF THIS CONFLICT.
> 
> *Aya*
> 
> I am 28 years old, and I'm from _Lyd _[Lod in Hebrew, Lyd in Arabic, mixed Jewish-Arab city 15km southeast from Tel Aviv].
> 
> I am married and I have a daughter. I’ve been a feminist and political activist for ten years.
> 
> I’m very proud of my Palestinian identity. I talk about it all the time.
> 
> View attachment 222672
> 
> *Meital*
> 
> My name is Meital Marcel. These are the two names that I go by.
> 
> I am 39 years old, single, and I live in Tel Aviv.
> 
> I studied at Tel Aviv University. My bachelor’s degree is in cinema and philosophy, and my master’s degree is in literature.
> 
> I work in writing. I publish short stories, only for a small circle of people, but I’m in a development phase, and now one of my short stories has been chosen to be featured in the university’s magazine. The first magazine issue hasn’t come out yet, but they are working on it now.
> 
> My biggest dream, however, is to publish a story through a well-known publisher that will give my writing a spring board.
> 
> View attachment 222673
> 
> 
> *Wedad*
> 
> I’m Wedad Zaid Alkilany, from Ara, in Wadi Ara.
> 
> I’m 29 years old, mother to two wonderful daughters, and a student in my last year of a Bachelor’s degree in psychology. Parallel to this, I also study group training, and this year I have spent a lot of time volunteering for the women’s organization Women Wage Peace.
> 
> The course in group training is basically a course not related to my degree. It’s something that you study independently with some intensive months of studying, and at the end of the course you receive a diploma.
> 
> I really like the course on group training, because I have previously got the opportunity to guide groups, but I wanted to gain professional skills, in order to learn how to do it really well. In addition to this, I am considering working within this field in the future.
> 
> The reason why I have chosen to study psychology and group guidance is that, first of all, I don’t have stage fright, and second of all I am a person, who likes to guide groups of people and to talk and to discuss, so I think all of this is very relevant [for me].
> 
> View attachment 222674
> 
> 
> *Rachel*
> 
> I was born in Herzliya, and when I was a baby we moved to Kfar Saba. I've lived here ever since, but next year we are moving to Tzur Moshe, a _moshav _[Israeli village], which is a big deal. I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> My mother-in-law lives there. She has an olive plantation, and has lived there for 20 years. She is a very special woman. She is a widow and lives there alone, tending to the olive trees all by herself. Most people wouldn't do what she does.
> 
> We decided to move there, not to help her, as [Rachel and her husband] are two very busy people. We're moving there to give our children the quality of life that a _moshav _can offer.
> 
> I'll miss Kfar Saba a lot, because I come from a big family. My mother lives here, my sister lives close-by, and my brothers as well. Because of my relationship with them, our decision to move took many years. But sometimes it's difficult in Kfar Saba because we have five children. It's very loud and intense, and we are looking forward to silence from the _moshav _environment.
> 
> I don't think it will be calmer [in the _moshav_], because of all the work, but it will be a more secure environment, and lately we have been wanting to feel more secure.
> 
> In town there is a closer proximity to terror attacks. My children know that I work with Arab women and Palestinians all the time, so of course I teach my children that we don't need to fear Arabs. We need to get over the fears, because the number of terrorists is small. But one can't ignore the everyday news, including the stabbings that mostly take place in towns. The _moshav_ will hopefully be a more hermetic, quiet, and secure place - not only in the safety aspect but in many other ways too.
> 
> View attachment 222675
> 
> 
> Home



No fat ugly ones. How convenient.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Palestinian Village Histories: Geographies of the Displaced 

*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Laila El Haddad 

*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Janet Mikhail*

The stream of people in and out of Janet Mikhail's Ramallah office is endless. The mayor of what has become the administrative centre of the Palestinian Territories is unusual in almost every way - *a woman, a Christian, unmarried and essentially chosen by Hamas.*

In 2005, the city held its first municipal elections in almost three decades. Mikhail ran as part of an independent list called Ramallah for All. The list won six council seats, while the Fatah-affiliated Watan list also won six, and Hamas' Change and Reform list won three. It was the decision of the Hamas list to back Mikhail over the Fatah candidate that brought her to power.

"I used to work as a school headmistress, so I am known by the citizens here. They encouraged me, and my family encouraged me, too - so I went for the elections," says Mikhail. She dismisses suggestions that her gender is an impediment to her work.

"It is the opposite," Mikhail, 66, says. "The Palestinian woman is a strong woman and she can lead in Palestine. In Ramallah especially, there are a lot of women who have the role of president or head of NGO [non-governmental organisation] associations."

There are five female ministers in the Palestinian cabinet, and women have long played a more active role in society than in many other countries in the region. Literacy rates for females are around 90 per cent - only slightly lower than the rate for males — and girls are now more likely to enrol in secondary school than boys in the Palestinian Territories.

Janet Mikhail is more than just the mayor of Ramallah The National


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

We Never left, Palestine - a poem by Susan Abulhawa​


----------



## P F Tinmore

IJV Firestarter Chat: Rafeef Ziadah​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Poems by Post TV | Episode 9 | Dana Dajani​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Session 11 Embedding Palestine into American pop culture​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> We Never left, Palestine - a poem by Susan Abulhawa​


Is that why you hire Turkish actors for the campaign,
or why Hamas allows only 400 to leave a month?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Indeed many Arabs in the world randomly call themselves "Palestinian",
merely to perpetuate numbers for the UNRWA fraud.

And by the way,
if Kufiyeh is your identity,
want to tell us where is Kufa?









						Kufa - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


>


Palestine is only poor where Israel has been.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine is only poor where Israel has been.



That's how I know you
haven't been to the Middle East...


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

Alaa Zaher: The joy of success is the sweetest feeling
					

Moments of extreme joy recently flooded over the home of hard-working student Alaa Zaher Ahmed in Khan Yunis refugee camp in southern Gaza upon learning that she achieved first place in the high school exit exams, scoring an average of 99.7 percent at the scientific section.




					english.palinfo.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hanna Barakat on her Team Palestine experience


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Is that the "March of return" new anthem?

*Hamas leader Abu-Salmiyeh, spokesman of the March of Return*
*obtained Turkish citizenship after buying a property worth $250,000*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hanna Barakat on her Team Palestine experience



Interesting, she went to Tokyo from L.A. to compete in the Olympics,
and has nothing to say except politics, no word about  athletic accomplishments.

*Q.* Do you know, or do you think she knows,
how many Arabs won medals representing Israel?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



She too moved to the US?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> She too moved to the US?


FYI. Janna was born in Florida. She is a US citixen with a US passport. However, her parents are Palestinian and she has lived her whole life in Nabi Salah, Palestine. She attends an American School in Ramallah.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

"After You've Gone" performed by Lena Seikaly​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Gaelynn Lea's Sunday Sessions with Guest Maysoon Zayid​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Blazing the trail for female drift racers in Middle East | ANC​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Likkmee

Coyote said:


> Palestinian Women: Runners, Mothers and Breadwinners
> 
> ...In Summer 2014, Shawqia took a loan from FATEN in order to develop the agriculturally rich land around her home.  With the care and tenderness of a mother, she took me for a tour of her hip-height bean plants, a nursery of herbs peeking through the ground, baby fig and olive trees. Over a cup of the most amazing tea I’ve ever tasted (which I am told, is a due to the well-water stored under the home), she told me how she grows almost everything that her family eats and sells any extra, essentially eliminating the need to go to the mini market.
> 
> As she lovingly stroked her budding olive tree, she told me how her two sons (who married two sisters!), helped her to plant the fields.  Now that everything is in bloom, she is very content spending her days tending her land alone.   Hands don’t lie: This is a woman who is no stranger to hard work.
> 
> View attachment 222671
> 
> KIVA is an NGO microloan program that is quite successful.  They loan to women primarily because women are more likely to invest it into enterprises to help their families.


Lemme guess. IsNtReal invaded it and said G-d said he was giving it to them ?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


>


That photo is about 20 years old.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> That photo is about 20 years old.



Palestinian evil never gets old, does it?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> That photo is about 20 years old.


Really, you think 20 years are enough
for strapping a disabled kid in explosive vest?


----------



## rylah

*The "Zakaria" trend*

It seems that Israeli comedian Tal Friedman is not alone in recognizing the comedic potential in calling for Zakaria, following the latter's escape from Gilboa Prison along with five other Palestinian prisoners belonging to the Islamic Jihad.

"Zakaria" chants are flooding social media, mainly as a joke but also glorifying him in the process (at the expense of the other Islamic Jihad operatives who also managed to escape).

In this context, Fatah supporters are mocking Hamas supporters on social media, highlighting that no "representative" of Hamas took part in the prison escape even though Hamas sees itself as the leader of the "Palestinian resistance".

Here are some examples:


----------



## rylah

*Hard feelings on the Palestinian street*

 I think I have never encountered in the Palestinian social networks so much sadness and frustration expressed so publicly than after the capture of the escaped prisoners.

Networks have a sense of national mourning. no less. The Palestinian feelings of happiness and national joy that skyrocketed with the news of the escape of the prisoners suddenly crashed with the report of the capture of the prisoners.

 It was a difficult emotional roller coaster that encompassed all levels of the Palestinian population. The Palestinian networks usually know how to "hold a fashion" and maintain high morale in almost every situation. This time it is completely different.

Something is broken. Here's a video of a Gazan social media activist in which he tells in tears, after capturing the first pair of prisoners, how broken his heart is and how much Gaza is saddened by the detention of the prisoners. And that's before capturing the other pair. I do not remember such videos from the past. The "fashion" went.


P.S.There's already a rumor on Arab social media, 
an identity of a specific family is revealed as 'collaborators'...


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Really, you think 20 years are enough
> for strapping a disabled kid in explosive vest?


You need to update your propaganda.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
SUBTOPIC:  Propaganda
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,



P F Tinmore said:


> You need to update your propaganda.


*(COMMENT)*

Oh, give us a break!


			
				Bridge for Peace News Service said:
			
		

> _Palestinian Leaders Call for Suicide Bombings and Stabbings to “Restore Honor”_​June 12, 2020 by: Nan Jacques Zilberdik and Itamar Marcus
> 
> *SOURCE*: (Israel Ministry of Foreign Affairs originally published this article on June 8, 2020. Time-related language has been modified to reflect our republication today. See original article at this link.)





			
				MEMRI said:
			
		

> Palestinian Activist Yaser Mazhar Calls on Palestinians to Carry out Suicide Bombings in Israel: We Long for Bus Bombings​*Source:* Al-Quds Al-Youm TV (Palestine - Islamic Jihad)
> SOURCE:  *MEMRI TV News Outlet Mar 05, 2020*


Just what is your point here?  It cannot be about the intent in the Call to Violence. 

Q1:  EXACTLY, what is it our friend "rylah" might need to update?​Q2:  Is it propaganda if it is the truth?​
I hope you can see that these calls to violence are in violation of Human Rights Law:

Article 20 • *International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights* (CCPR)​1. Any propaganda for war shall be prohibited by law.​2. Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law.​
I admit, this breach of Human Rights Law is _(appearing as)_ supported indirectly by the International Criminal Courts (ICC) in their pursuit to prosecute Israel on the matter of self defense.  But then, who said the ICC had clean hands?



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> I admit, this breach of Human Rights Law is _(appearing as)_ supported indirectly by the International Criminal Courts (ICC) in their pursuit to prosecute Israel on the matter of self defense.


Indeed, self defense is the key.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Al-Bustan: Selection of Poems by Suheir Hammad​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



*More than two-thirds of Gaza’s 2 million residents are food insecure.*

Who needs food when you have rockets and terror tunnels?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Author and activist, Susan Abulhawa was born to refugees of the Six Day War of 1967, when her family's land was seized and Israel captured what remained of #Palestine, including Jerusalem. She moved to the USA as a teenager, graduated in biomedical science and established a career in medical science. In July 2001, #SusanAbulhawa founded Playgrounds for Palestine, a children's organisation dedicated to upholding The Right to Play for Palestinian children. Her much loved books include "Mornings in Jenin", a book of poetry titled "My Voice Sought the Wind", "The Blue Between Sky and Water", and her highly anticipated upcoming work, "Against The Loveless World". Susan is also a signatory to and active participant in the #BDS campaign, which calls for an economic and cultural boycott of Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Free Library Censors Palestinian Children's Book with Rifk Ebeid​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Past & The Present with Farah Nabulsi​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Suheir Hammad x Toto Chiavetta 'What I Will' - closing Âme Saturnation mix​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>


Gotta keep your terror buddies out of the nice neighborhoods.


----------



## P F Tinmore

"We're Not White" - a film by Amer Zahr​


----------



## P F Tinmore

S2: Turmusaya | E4: Breakfast at Siti's​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

[4K] Sama' Abdulhadi live at Exit Festival No Sleep Festival stage 09.07.2021​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> "We're Not White" - a film by Amer Zahr​



Except in demanding Arab supremacy over entire Middle East,
you and Amer Zahr - are white as they get.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## AzogtheDefiler

P F Tinmore said:


>


Tinmore, no one cares about your activities, you old antisemitic troll.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Tinmore, no one cares about your activities, you old antisemitic troll.


Ooooo, you played the anti Semite card.

Good boy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

P F Tinmore said:


> Ooooo, you played the anti Semite card.
> 
> Good boy.


If the shoe fits, old man. If the shoe fits.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Iamartiewhitefox

Coyote said:


> Palestinian Women: Runners, Mothers and Breadwinners
> 
> ...In Summer 2014, Shawqia took a loan from FATEN in order to develop the agriculturally rich land around her home.  With the care and tenderness of a mother, she took me for a tour of her hip-height bean plants, a nursery of herbs peeking through the ground, baby fig and olive trees. Over a cup of the most amazing tea I’ve ever tasted (which I am told, is a due to the well-water stored under the home), she told me how she grows almost everything that her family eats and sells any extra, essentially eliminating the need to go to the mini market.
> 
> As she lovingly stroked her budding olive tree, she told me how her two sons (who married two sisters!), helped her to plant the fields.  Now that everything is in bloom, she is very content spending her days tending her land alone.   Hands don’t lie: This is a woman who is no stranger to hard work.
> 
> View attachment 222671
> 
> KIVA is an NGO microloan program that is quite successful.  They loan to women primarily because women are more likely to invest it into enterprises to help their families.


"To help their families." That is seeking their own. People who do that will not have the bond of perfectness in them.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



How much back rent do they owe?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



That's a Arabian Bedouin dress,
nothing to do with the tradition of Yaffa.
Red color and face covering was for prostitutes.

Women in the Levant wore traditionally *Blue dresses.*



			https://www.zaraszouk.com/product-page/bedouin-embroidered-dress
		


Q. By the way, where the Kuffiyeh came from,
can you tell us where is Kuffa?









						Kufa - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah




----------



## Iamartiewhitefox

Coyote said:


> First Palestinian animal welfare organisation aims to “cut the cycle of violence”
> 
> 
> *First Palestinian animal welfare organisation aims to “cut the cycle of violence”*
> 
> 
> *Ramallah* - The idea for the Palestine Animal League (PAL), the only locally-run animal welfare organisation in the Occupied Palestinian Territories, founded in 2011, was first conceived when Ahmad Safi was working on a children’s summer camp. Ahmad, PAL's founder and executive director, saw a child sitting alone and throwing stones at a cat. He approached the boy and questioned his actions.
> 
> The boy told him that during the night, Israeli soldiers had entered his house, beaten and abducted his brother. At this moment, Ahmad saw in the boy a younger version of himself, and realised that it constitutes an important and ubiquitous problem in Palestine.
> 
> “I started thinking about how this happens. We [Palestinians] normalise violence. This is how we survive here. If you are frustrated or abused, it is normal. You have to deal with it,” Ahmad said.
> 
> In the hierarchy of violence, Ahmad believes it is often the animals that bear the brunt, as the weaker beings on which even children can vent their frustration and aggression. Ahmad thus began working with children in Jalazone refugee camp on how to deal with day-to-day life under occupation, anger management and animal welfare.
> 
> “We tried to cut the cycle of violence, to teach children how to be responsible for themselves and for weaker members of society,” he said.
> 
> “Palestine is everything, not only the human beings. Palestine is the earth, the trees, the animals,” Ahmad added. Together with his friend and co-founder, Sameh Arekat, he tried to promote these values, as well as teaching the children that being kind is not a sign of weakness, while hurting animals is not a symbol of strength, “because this is the culture that we grow up with”.
> View attachment 222682


Muslims would not even think of posing like this with a black dog. Muslims think a black dog is evil. Angels fell, Muslims. There would be no death had no angels fallen.


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox

P F Tinmore said:


>


An example of every tree you may freely eat. God invented free. God wants his children to be that way with the others.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> "We're Not White" - a film by Amer Zahr​


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> How much back rent do they owe?


None. The crooks who claim property now never owned it before.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> None. The crooks who claim property now never owned it before.



I know, Arab squatters taking over in 1949 should give if back, since they never paid rent.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I know, Arab squatters taking over in 1949 should give if back, since they never paid rent.


Nice duck.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Nice duck.



Arabs gonna try to steal a duck now?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



_"Indigenous Palestinians"_...read Muslim foreigners 
demanding Arab - Muslim supremacy over the 
entire Middle East,  and who can't even
pronounce the name of the place:


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



No picture of them resisting Turkish occupation and colonialism?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> No picture of them resisting Turkish occupation and colonialism?


What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> What does that have to do with anything?



No picture of them resisting Jordanian occupation and colonialism?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> No picture of them resisting Jordanian occupation and colonialism?


The Jordanians did not bulldoze their houses and build settlements.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> The Jordanians did not bulldoze their houses and build settlements.


The Jordanians simply put them in refugee camps since 1992.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

‘Palestine 1’: Young Engineer Invents First Palestinian Satellite
					

Abu Salameh thanked all her Palestinian supporters, noting how this achievement is not only hers, but belongs to 'the free and great Palestinian people'.




					www.palestinechronicle.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

The olives of my country


----------



## P F Tinmore

Grace Rady - Women power - Drifter Noor Daoud​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MJB12741

How do you like that?  Tinmore has shown us so many wonderful things Palestinians are free to do.  And here many of us actually believed those friggen Zionists in Israel have taken all their freedom & rights away.  Bless you Tinmore for educating us to the truth about how wonderful Israel is in treating the Palestinians. Wouldn't it be great Tinmore if the Arab countries did the same for the Palestinians?


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> How do you like that?  Tinmore has shown us so many wonderful things Palestinians are free to do.  And here many of us actually believed those friggen Zionists in Israel have taken all their freedom & rights away.  Bless you Tinmore for educating us to the truth about how wonderful Israel is in treating the Palestinians. Wouldn't it be great Tinmore if the Arab countries did the same for the Palestinians?


Does anyone know where Tinmore has so suddenly disappeared to?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Writing Palestine
					

Celebrating the tenth year of the Palestine Book Awards




					www.eventbrite.co.uk


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>


Now that should solve it...

according to abu-Hmar?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> ‘Palestine 1’: Young Engineer Invents First Palestinian Satellite
> 
> 
> Abu Salameh thanked all her Palestinian supporters, noting how this achievement is not only hers, but belongs to 'the free and great Palestinian people'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.palestinechronicle.com



The _'first Palestinian'_ miniature satellite,
was invented in what country?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Notice how these 'Palestinians' are European tourists,
dressed up in Armenian costumes in a studio...









Must feel quiet depressing
to go that low to fabricate an identity,
lacking the roots, history or anything original.









						Old Armenian pictures (part 4)
					






					peopleofar.wordpress.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

When Arab supremacists
get to reach their paradise on earth...


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Toronto Palestine Film Festival rocks!​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Trailer: The 20th Annual Chicago Palestine Film Festival​


----------



## P F Tinmore

14th Toronto Palestine Film Festival Trailer​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Féile an Phobail 2021 - Palestinian Film Festival -Jeremy Hardy Vs The Israeli Army -Virtual Library​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Diego Arab Film Festival Showcases Palestinian Films​
​


----------



## rylah

*Does anyone ask,*

how come not a single Jew or African
ever allowed in of the Pali-Arab governments?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> "We're Not White" - a film by Amer Zahr​


----------



## Mindful

The Palestinian Islamic Jihad prisoners, who have been convicted of terrorism against Israel, received wide coverage because they are being held in Israeli prisons. They are being held in prison because many of them were involved in major terror attacks against Israel, including murder. The international media and the Palestinian Authority (PA), however, refuse to call the prisoners terrorists. Instead, they call them "militants" or "political detainees."
While the world's attention remains focused on the Palestinians held in Israeli prisons, there is hardly any mention of prisoners and detainees held by the PA security forces in the West Bank
A Palestinian who goes on hunger strike in a Palestinian prison can only dream of being noticed by a foreign journalist or a human rights organization in the US and Europe. A Palestinian who declares a hunger strike in an Israeli prison, on the other hand, has nothing to fear. He or she knows very well that within minutes the whole world will learn about his "grievances."
A report by the Committee of the Families of Political Detainees revealed that the Palestinian security forces committed 217 "violations" against Palestinians just during September.
If Abbas cares so much about Hamas and PIJ prisoners, why is he ordering his security forces to arrest and beat Palestinians for being affiliated with the two groups? If he thinks that these prisoners should be released from Israeli prisons, why doesn't he first release those who are being held in Palestinian prisons?
A final, damning question.........









						Palestinian Prisoners No One Talks About
					

The Palestinian Islamic Jihad prisoners, who have been convicted of terrorism against Israel, received wide coverage because they are being held in Israeli prisons. They are being held in prison because many of them were involved in major terror attacks




					www.gatestoneinstitute.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> While the world's attention remains focused on the Palestinians held in Israeli prisons, there is hardly any mention of prisoners and detainees held by the PA security forces in the West Bank


The Palestinians constantly complain about the PA. This is one example.

The history of the Palestinian Authority and other collaborators with Joseph Massad | EI Podcast​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians constantly complain about the PA. This is one example.
> 
> The history of the Palestinian Authority and other collaborators with Joseph Massad | EI Podcast​



The usual_ let's blame on da Jooz,_
instead of Arab supremacists admitting
to their own intended corrupt degradation.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>




This is Sefad  not Jaffa you idiots...


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Jamaat-e-Islami Pakistan [Official] solidarity  March  Today in Karachi stand with Palestine


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

ALICIA KEYS - GIRL ON FIRE ( TRIBUTE TO PALESTINE WOMAN )


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


>


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Log into Facebook
Log into Facebook


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinians work on a fishing boat in Khan Younis, southern Gaza Strip, on 5 September. The fishing boat, measuring 21 meters long and 6 meters wide, is the largest in besieged Gaza and is being made with simple tools and equipment.

 Ashraf Amra APA images


----------



## rylah

*Gaza Crisis: "Most densely populated place on earth" *

They say it's an "open prison",
soooo poor, and more people than in India...must be true.


----------



## rylah

Gazans study Hebrew as Israel increases work permits​*After Israel increased the number of permits for Gaza workers, merchants and workers 
are learning Hebrew at Gaza schools.




*

Thousands of unemployed Palestinians eagerly seek work in Israel amid the high unemployment rates in the Gaza Strip — that reached 48% in the first quarter of 2021 — made worse by the Israeli blockade imposed since 2006 and the Palestinian Authority’s decision to stop hiring Gazans following the internal split in 2007.

In light of the difficult conditions in the besieged enclave, thousands of unemployed Gazans applied for permits to work inside Israel.

Most of these workers do not speak Hebrew, which is not taught in the Palestinian curriculum. The Hebrew language is only taught as an elective course in some Palestinian universities. Many Gazans are now seeking to learn Hebrew in specialized language centers in the Strip.

*








						Gazans study Hebrew as Israel increases work permits
					

After Israel increased the number of permits for Gaza workers, merchants and workers are learning Hebrew at Gaza schools.




					www.al-monitor.com
				



*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

Fall Diversity Series Keynote: Suheir Hammad​


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *Gaza Crisis: "Most densely populated place on earth" *
> 
> They say it's an "open prison",
> soooo poor, and more people than in India...must be true.


Palestine is only poor where Israel has been.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful

Referring to the lavish lifestyle led by most Hamas officials in the Gaza Strip and abroad, many Palestinians complained that while the fish are eating the poor emigrants, Hamas leaders continue to enjoy the best fish and seafood on offer in Qatar and the Gaza Strip.
Apparently, the two million Palestinians living under the rule of Hamas have reached the conclusion that it is Hamas, and not Israel, that is responsible for their misery.
"During the past 15 years, Hamas has taken Gaza from bad to worse. Gazans are a people under a brutal Islamist regime who are held hostage to stagnant policies that only serve the interests of Hamas and their global Islamist allies. If the international community could help liberate Gaza from such forces, they could help Gazans create a Dubai on the Med or a new Singapore." — Ghanem Nusseibeh, a Palestinian Muslim belonging to the oldest Arab family in Jerusalem, Al-Arab News, May 29, 2021.
Blaming Israel for everything wrong in the Gaza Strip may fool many in the US, Canada and the UK. But the Palestinians fleeing Gaza and their families who remain behind know the truth -- that it is Hamas that has brought them to the abyss, including the sea in which they are now drowning.









						Why Palestinians Are Fleeing the Gaza Strip
					

Referring to the lavish lifestyle led by most Hamas officials in the Gaza Strip and abroad, many Palestinians complained that while the fish are eating the poor emigrants, Hamas leaders continue to enjoy the best fish and seafood on offer in Qatar and




					www.gatestoneinstitute.org


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Documentary film 'Brazilian Palestine' boosts the Palestinian cause
					

In Brazil's Rio Grande do Sul state, which is the home in exile for thousands of Palestinians, a Brazilian film about Palestine and Palestinian refugees is doing the rounds. Documentary Brazilian ...




					www.middleeastmonitor.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

Gaza woman’s plans to study abroad foiled by Hamas ‘guardian’ law​Afaf al-Najar was turned away from the Rafah crossing because her estranged father filed a petition to block her from traveling to Turkey to attend university​
The 19-year-old won a scholarship to study communications in Turkey, secured all the necessary travel documents and even paid $500 to skip the long lines at the Rafah crossing with Egypt.

But when she arrived at the border on Sept. 21 she was turned back — not by Israel or Egypt, which have imposed a 14-year blockade on the Gaza Strip — but because of a male guardianship law enacted by the Islamic militant group Hamas, which rules the territory.














						Gaza woman’s plans to study abroad foiled by Hamas ‘guardian’ law
					

Afaf al-Najar was turned away from the Rafah crossing because her estranged father filed a petition to block her from traveling to Turkey to attend university




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

Gazans call to execute Hamas captain for raping his 4-year-old niece​*"We do not want to liberate Palestine, we want a death penalty law"*​


A four-year-old was raped by her 35-year-old uncle in the city of Rafah in Gaza Strip, according to reports published on Friday.

The child’s mother discovered her daughter was sexually assaulted after she suffered severe bleeding and had to be urgently hospitalized, Alquds newspaper quoted an unnamed source. The source said that medical reports stated the child was raped by an adult and investigations were immediately launched.

Security forces discovered that the uncle was the rapist after the child kept repeating his name and saying that he had locked her inside a room. According to the source, the rapist was arrested after investigations confirmed his guilt.



Friday evening, the child’s father (and brother of the rapist) issued a statement asking people on social media to stop posting about the crime saying that he has gone through enough and reading about the story on social media makes it even more difficult.

Alquds reported that the father voiced his rejection over the involvement of his name or his daughter’s name in any political disputes, considering that the offender works in one of the security services in Gaza.

The family of both the victim and the perpetrator issued a statement disowning the rapist and his acts as well as asking not to be associated with such a crime.

For his part, Ahmed Majdalani, Minister of Social Development in Ramallah, demanded the necessity of speeding up the punishment of the perpetrator.









						رواد السوشيال ميديا: "ملعون فنجان القهوة إذا حلها!"
					

رواد السوشيال ميديا: "ملعون فنجان القهوة إذا حلها!"




					www.amad.ps


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>


See it's a mutual joy when New York is where you run for Palestine...


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

(More Child Abuse )


----------



## P F Tinmore

Farah Al-Ajl, 20, is from Gaza City. About two years ago, she decided to paint on all the old artifacts in her home. She noticed how she was able to give life to simple, dull items. One day, she took some of my mother's old accessories and tried to repair them with LED wires, and from there the idea of using wires to make accessories was born.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

IN PHOTOS: First Woman Basketball Referee in the Gaza Strip
					

My name is Amira Ismail. I am happy and proud to be a woman referee in Gaza, but hopefully soon, I will not be the only one.




					www.palestinechronicle.com
				









Amira Ismail, 23, is the first woman basketball referee in Gaza. (All photos: Mahmoud Ajjour, The Palestine Chronicle)


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



That their government sucks.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> That their government sucks.


Name one that doesn't.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Name one that doesn't.



Apparently the one they're fleeing to sucks less than the one they're fleeing from.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



They weren't killed by a Hamas rocket hitting Gaza?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Full Ep. 17 - Appetite for Justice with Laila El-Haddad​


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

Pali-Jihadis certainly have a thing for plane hijacking.
and victim envy for the infidels they attack...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Rewriting the World Panel: Nathalie Handal, Shailja Patel, & Neferti Tadiar | Palestine Writes 2020​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Memoir & Family Biography | Panel Discussion | Palestine Writes 2020​


----------



## fncceo

P F Tinmore said:


> Memoir & Family Biography | Panel Discussion | Palestine Writes 2020​


Holy Hell!  That's one scary face!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ep. 37 - Whose Identity Will They Steal Next? With Noor Elkhaldi​


----------



## rylah

*This joke runs viral in the Arab media *


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mapping My Return: A Palestinian Memoir by Salman Abu Sitta | Palestine Writes 2020​


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

🇵🇸 Israel-Gaza violence: Christians and Muslims attend vigil | Al Jazeera English​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

Yesterday, Hamas sent out a text message to the merchants who have permits to visit Israel for trade and have not returned:

"Brother merchant, for the sake of your interest, we ask you to return to Gaza no later than Thursday 23/12.  Your delay will prevent you from automatically renewing your permit."

It seems that many of these merchants take advantage of the permit system to escape Hamas permanently.

Since 2016, nearly 3,300 Gazans who were given permits to leave for any reason (including visiting relatives in hospitals) have not returned, according to Israeli authorities, causing some alarm from the Im Tirtzu NGO worried that they are terrorist sleeper cells.

It is a small percentage of all permits given - about 3% - and those who have business permits are vetted.

We have noted in the past that the Christian population of Gaza has plummeted from 5,000 when Hamas took over to less than 1,000 now, and the reason is that when the Christians are given permission to visit Jerusalem and Bethlehem on Christmas, many never come back. Israel seems to know about this and quietly allows them to stay with relatives in the West Bank, knowing how bad it is for Christians in Gaza. 

The statistics released do not break down the non-returnees by the reason for the permits, so it is hard to know how many escaped using business or hospital/prisoner visits as the excuse and how many left for religious reasons. But Hamas' text message indicates that at least some of them are merchants who use their permits to escape.









						Thousands of Gazans who are given permits to leave never come back
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

West Bank Story - The Musical (Full Version) [CC]​


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Interview with the Palestinian poet Dana Dajani​


----------



## P F Tinmore

#HalftimeShow: 'Noor Daoud on being the first female drifter in the Middle East' | 10.05.21​


----------



## Coyote

Christmas in Bethlehem….

but bagpipes?


----------



## Coyote

Santa on a camel…


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> Christmas in Bethlehem….
> 
> but bagpipes?





Coyote said:


> but bagpipes?


Would be interesting where that came from but it has been like that for as long as I remember.


----------



## Coyote

P F Tinmore said:


> Would be interesting where that came from but it has been like that for as long as I remember.


I guess from the British?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> Christmas in Bethlehem….
> 
> but bagpipes?


Christmas parade, Bethlehem, near the Church of the Nativity​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Making music under siege
					

There are few opportunities for performing artists in Gaza.




					electronicintifada.net
				









			https://electronicintifada.net/sites/default/files/styles/original_800w/public/2015-10/151026-gaza-music-school.jpg?itok=6SVoDvWL&amp%3Btimestamp=1448949295
		


Eight years of suffocating siege, three devastating Israeli assaults and longstanding Palestinian political divide have negatively impacted all aspects of life in Gaza — including its music.

There is only one music school in the tiny coastal territory, and only children are taught there.

The Gaza Music School was opened in October 2008. It was bombed by Israel and destroyed two months later.

Located in Gaza City, the school was rebuilt and has recently become a branch of the Edward Said National Conservatory of Music in the West Bank.

“Nowadays, we have 207 students in the school, aged between 6 and 12 years old,” said Gaza Music School director Ibrahim al-Najjar.

“We have a highly qualified group of teachers. Some of them are from Russia, Ukraine and Romania, teaching students Western and Eastern musical instruments.”


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> #HalftimeShow: 'Noor Daoud on being the first female drifter in the Middle East' | 10.05.21​



What Zionism does to people...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Would be interesting where that came from but it has been like that for as long as I remember.



The number of tourists in Bethlehem is usually double that of residents.

Actually, most of the residents today are Muslim.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Gaza Kitchen Talk With Tanabel, Laila El-Haddad & Maggie Schmitt​


----------



## Sixties Fan

( Life is hard in Gaza because of Israel )


----------



## Sixties Fan

(How did she and her grandparents get out of the Israeli open concentration prison ? )


----------



## Sixties Fan

( Shame on Israel for not letting the people of Gaza have a normal life )


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Anera has installed 49 rooftop gardens across Gaza. The gardens provide families with a ready supply of fresh vegetables. Many families find that spending time tending to their garden offers a respite from the stresses of everyday life in Gaza.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Anera has installed 49 rooftop gardens across Gaza. The gardens provide families with a ready supply of fresh vegetables. Many families find that spending time tending to their garden offers a respite from the stresses of everyday life in Gaza.



When Hamas fires a rocket from a rooftop garden, are the vegetables damaged?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinians enjoy a cold and rainy night in Gaza City on 22 December.

 Atia Darwish APA images


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Palestinian child stands outside her home on a cold and rainy day in Beit Lahiya, northern Gaza Strip, 23 December.

 Ashraf Amra APA images


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian refugees from Iqrit celebrate Christmas on 25 December 2021 and commemorate the destruction of the village and forced displacement of its residents by Zionist forces in 1948. Only the village’s church and cemetery remain.

 Shachaf Polakow ActiveStills


----------



## P F Tinmore

Doaa Magdi at her Gaza City shop decorated for Christmas on 26 December.

 Omar Ashtawy APA images


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shahd Jouda displays clothes in a small shop on the roof of her family’s home in Rafah, southern Gaza Strip, on 29 December. The economy in Gaza has been in recession since Israel’s attacks during May and this will remain the case unless a real and actual reconstruction plan is implemented. Reconstruction will require recruiting large numbers of Palestinian workers, which will reduce unemployment.

 Hisham Al-Nwajha APA images


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Doaa Magdi at her Gaza City shop decorated for Christmas on 26 December.
> 
> Omar Ashtawy APA images



Do Gazans still issue a special ID
to differentiate Christians?


----------



## rylah

*Ramallah: Fatah is celebrating the anniversary 
of the launching of its first attack on Israel.*


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Do Gazans still issue a special ID
> to differentiate Christians?


I don't know. Israel controls the population registry.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> I don't know. Israel controls the population registry.



"Don't know...but sure to blame Israel"

That's your default response, or can't admit the shame in siding with Arab supremacits against minorities?


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

First Look at The Gaza Kitchen, Third Edition with co-author Laila El-Haddad​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Curator's Tour: Omar Kholeif on Emily Jacir: Europa​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ep. 30 - Palestine on a Plate with Joudie Kalla​


----------



## P F Tinmore

The National Dish of Palestine Musakhan/#Recipe442CFF​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Life in Palestinian WEST BANK 🇵🇸 | Bethlehem, Jerusalem, Jericho & Dead Sea​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Come to Palestine With Me 🇵🇸│Border Crossing, Ramallah and Nablus​


----------



## P F Tinmore

How One Family Kept A Palestinian Pottery Tradition Alive in Gaza | Still Standing​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestine Pavilion Part 1! | Dubai Expo 2020 | #expo #2020 #dubai #palestine #history #culture​

Palestine Pavilion Part 2! | Dubai Expo 2020 | #expo #dubai #2020 #palestine #history #culture​


----------



## P F Tinmore

BDS Leader Omar Barghouti Dedicates His Gandhi Peace Award to Palestinian Prisoners on Hunger Strike​


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
SUBTOPIC: Slight of Hand
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

And NOW, for the rest of the story...



P F Tinmore said:


> BDS Leader Omar Barghouti Dedicates His Gandhi Peace Award to Palestinian Prisoners on Hunger Strike​


*(COMMENT)*

There is only one "Prestigious" Award by the Indian Government called The *International Gandhi Peace Prize**.  *It is the *one* named after *Mahatma* Gandhi.




​
The official International Gandi Peace Prize Award for 2017 which was awarded to the Ekal Abhiyan Trust - should not be confused with the "*Promoting Enduring Peace*" (PEP) Award of  2017 shared by *Ralph Nader and Omar Barghouti.*
PEP is basically an Environmentalist Activist Group.

While they did not lie concerning the award, it was not made clear that the two awards are different.

Even our friend "P F Tinmore" can start handing out awards named after Mahatma Gandhi.




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Snow fights in al-Aqsa Mosque following the storm yesterday. What a beautiful sight with no Israeli soldiers to ruin the moment.*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

CATCUSA | Day 4 | Bethlehem Bible College Take Aways Rev  Dr Jack Sara​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian Christians in Gaza Launch Holiday Celebrations, Light Christmas Tree
					

Gaza’s Palestinian Christian community has begun its official celebrations of the holiday season by lighting the Christmas tree.




					www.palestinechronicle.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Why the Palestinian Voice Should Take Center Stage
					

Without that genuine and engaged Palestinian intellectual, the world’s priorities will continue to gravitate towards Israeli priorities, towards US interests and their subsequent fraudulent language about ‘peace,’ security’ and such.




					www.palestinechronicle.com
				








Palestinian activists Mohammed and Muna El-Kurd. (Photo: via Twitter)

At a recent New York event, the President of the Foreign Press Association Ian Williams declared, before an approving audience, that it is time “to reclaim the narrative on Palestine”.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Dana Dajani - "The Way We Are Wound"​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Rady - Women power - Drifter Noor Daoud​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestine Archive - Palestine A Four Thousand Year History​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sama' Abdulhadi played "Letter From An Astronaut (Hollen Remix)" @ Utopia Festival 2021​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Hydroponic means without soil. Palestinians can't even tell the truth about gardening.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



*You have still doubt about the real existance of the state of Palestine?!*

Yes.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *You have still doubt about the real existance of the state of Palestine?!*
> 
> Yes.


No.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Shattering Stereotypes in the West Bank: Meet Marah​


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Bethlehem, Palestine*

TPFF Special Holiday Edition: In Conversation with Leila Sansour & Marina Barham​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Larissa Sansour, A Space Exodus, 2009, Videoinsight® Collection​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Dana Rizek | A Soul's Odyssey | Album 'Letters to Palestine'​


----------



## P F Tinmore

From Bethlehem to Gaza: Palestinian Culinary Resilience & Liberation!​Laila El-Haddad, Vivien Sansour


----------



## P F Tinmore

Rev.  Dr.  Mitri Raheb on 'Hope Matters' - A Mt. Olive Lutheran discussion series.​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Yalla Talk TV- Adwa2 - Palestinian Festival in Ottawa​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestine – The sixth session of the Jerusalem Film Festival in Gaza concludes​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Rehab Nazzal On Borrowed Time in Gaza Art in Confinement Exhibition w Alnoor Gova Nov 8 2021 CFRO​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Gaza women create cosmetics from local herbs​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Gazans delight in home-produced chocolate goods​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Gaza boosts personal protective equipment production​


----------



## P F Tinmore

'The Present' Shows the Struggles of Daily Life in Palestine​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinians take part in a tree planting event in Sa’wa village in the Negev to mark Palestinian Land Day.






 Ahmad Gharabli


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Rafeef Ziadah - Chronologies​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Saving Palestine's Forgotten Food | AJ+​


----------



## P F Tinmore

TEDxRamallah - Khaled Al Sabawi - Keeping Palestine Cool: A Different Kind of Underground Movement​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian Food Tour DEEP in THE WEST BANK (Surreal Experience)​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Dardashe — Season: 2 Episode 7 — Yasmeen Mjalli​


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Sustainable Future Lies in Indigenous Tradition | Yasmeen Mjalli | TEDxAlManaraSquare​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Rafeef Ziadah - If My Words​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Lina Sleibi Al Tarhayk Hito Oriental Aramaic Prayer Assyrian Catholic Chant​


----------



## P F Tinmore

"Made in Palestine" art exhibition to open in New York City
					

Al-Jisser is proud to announce the opening of the "Made in Palestine" art exhibition in New York City. After two years of fundraising, community events and wonderful support, Al-Jisser has leased a space in a central gallery building in the heart of Chelsea in Manhattan's art world, to open and...




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## P F Tinmore

"Gaza Fashion Week" comes to London art gallery
					

Militarism is mocked with exuberance in a new exhibition.




					electronicintifada.net
				




Britain is, it seems, becoming the place to see Palestinian contemporary art. After exhibitions in Manchester and London in 2012 devoted to or with major representation of Palestinian artists, the capital has now upped the ante with the opening of P21, a gallery specializing in work by Palestinian artists or engaging with the theme of Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Palestinian cafe winning hearts in Ireland’s Cork​


----------



## P F Tinmore

The New Women of Gaza | Al Jazeera World​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Seedy Saturday talk 2021 Vivien Sansour​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Seedy Saturday talk 2021 Vivien Sansour​



*Why no harvest festivals in Islam?*

Seeds can't compensate for lack of roots.
and inability to pronounce the name
of the land  - think about it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *Why no harvest festivals in Islam?*
> 
> Seeds can't compensate for lack of roots.
> and inability to pronounce the name
> of the land  - think about it.


How many times are you going to spam that video?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> How many times are you going to spam that video?



It is relevant to the question -

*Why no harvest festivals in Islam?*


----------



## P F Tinmore

2018 Houston Palestinian Festival Fashion Show​


----------



## rylah

*(QUESTION)*

Who knew _*'Bedouin'*_ was a slur among Arabs?


----------



## rylah

Fasting and retrospection...?


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


>


----------



## P F Tinmore

🧕 Palestinian Festival Ottawa Canada Palestinian Festival 2018 Ottawa Nancy Faris Mary Hazboun​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian film: Festival screens more than 60 works in occupied West Bank​


----------



## rylah

Blame da Jooz for your dead uncle...

How else do you argue about the family parking lot?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Windows Into Palestine Festival, The Telling Palestinian Story in America.​


----------



## rylah

When the Vodka in _'the great satan'_
is valued more than the folks one
wishes to sacrifice for hate....


----------



## rylah

*Wonder what a Palestinian state would look like?*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Nature Under Settler Colonialism | Panel Discussion | Palestine Writes 2020​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Remembering Palestine's Daughter, Suha Jarrar​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Gaza girls play football with passion​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Rewriting the World Panel: Nathalie Handal, Shailja Patel, & Neferti Tadiar | Palestine Writes 2020​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Architects of Our Narrative: Emerging Palestinian Writers | Panel Discussion | Palestine Writes 2020​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



*Arafat: "We want one Arab state from North Africa to Arabia"*

Talk about imperialism...

Some people don't understand how wanting too much 
makes them deserve just a humiliating defeat.

Israel indeed remains the main obstacle 
to the dreams of Arab imperialists.


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

> The PNC Bank on Main St. in Paterson where hijacker Hani Hanjour withdrew $505.00 from an ATM on June 10, 2001. This is one of several locations throughout northern New Jersey used by the 911 hijackers in the months preceding the attacks of September 11, 2001.
> 
> —
> 
> Hani Hanjour, who was the pilot of American Airlines Flight 77 that crashed into the Pentagon, and Nawaf al Hazmi, who was one of the hijackers who took over control of American Airlines Flight 77, were two of several hijackers that lived at this residence at 486 Union Ave. in Paterson. This is one of several locations throughout northern New Jersey used by the 911 hijackers in the months preceding the attacks of September 11, 2001.
> 
> —
> 
> Apollo International Travel at 1009 Main St. in Paterson, where hijacker Abdul al Omari obtained a photo ID on July 1, 2001 and fellow hijacker Mohamed Atta bought an airline ticket on July 4, 2001. This is one of several locations throughout northern New Jersey used by the 911 hijackers in the months preceding the attacks of September 11, 2001.
> 
> —
> 
> Mohammed Atta made a phone call from a pay phone at then-Tony’s Hairstylist, at 177 Market in Paterson on July 28, 2001. This is one of several locations throughout northern New Jersey used by the 911 hijackers in the months preceding the attacks of September 11, 2001.
> 
> —
> 
> 152 Market St. in Paterson. This is the former site of a business that sold phony “international drivers licenses” — mostly to undocumented immigrants. At least two of the hijackers bought licenses there. This is one of several locations throughout northern New Jersey used by the 911 hijackers in the months preceding the attacks of September 11, 2001.
> 
> —
> 
> Mohamed Atta made a call on July 29, 2001 from a pay phone that used to be on this corner of Main St. in Paterson when it was Julian’s Hardware. This is one of several locations throughout northern New Jersey used by the 911 hijackers in the months preceding the attacks of September 11, 2001.



In 2017 Sayfullo Saipov, a resident of Paterson,
was behind a deadly terror attack in lower Manhattan that killed eight people.

It certainly sounds like they have adopted ‘Palestine Way’ in more ways than one...









						Where some Sept. 11 hijackers spent their last days in NJ
					

Locations in northern New Jersey where some of the Sept. 11, 2001 hijackers spent their last days.




					www.northjersey.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Activists take part in the annual #FreePalestine rally in the city of Malmo, Sweden, marking the 74th anniversary of the Nakba of Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Rigby5

rylah said:


> *Arafat: "We want one Arab state from North Africa to Arabia"*
> 
> Talk about imperialism...
> 
> Some people don't understand how wanting too much
> makes them deserve just a humiliating defeat.
> 
> Israel indeed remains the main obstacle
> to the dreams of Arab imperialists.



That is stupid, because he was talking about a federation of cooperation.
That is the opposite of imperialism.
Imperialism is where a small but wealthy minority state brutally attacks and takes over small but poor states so it can steal their resources.
If the small poor states cooperate, then can fend off the wealthy aggressors.

Israel is the ultimate in western imperialism, with illegal European immigrants taking over Palestine illegally, through the use of expensive US weapons.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

Rigby5 said:


> That is stupid, because he was talking about a federation of cooperation.
> That is the opposite of imperialism.
> Imperialism is where a small but wealthy minority state brutally attacks and takes over small but poor states so it can steal their resources.
> If the small poor states cooperate, then can fend off the wealthy aggressors.
> 
> Israel is the ultimate in western imperialism, with illegal European immigrants taking over Palestine illegally, through the use of expensive US weapons.



If Arafat's "One Arab state",
is a federation from Arabia to Africa,
that's not much different from the Russian federation.

Imperialism doesn't apply to big states...like cats owned by Arabs hate milk?


----------



## P F Tinmore

In photos: Returning to Palestine's depopulated villages
					

For the past six months, Ahmad Al-Bazz has traveled around the country, documenting what remains of the hundreds of villages destroyed during the Nakba.




					www.972mag.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Arab loser day, 74 years and counting!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Chef Joudie Kalla on preserving Palestinian cuisine, activism, and 'shadow banning'​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>




Tourists dressed in Armenian garb?






						Garabad krikorian hi-res stock photography and images - Alamy
					

Find the perfect garabad krikorian stock photo, image, vector, illustration or 360 image. Available for both RF and RM licensing.




					www.alamy.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>



Such familiar and lively faces.
How come none of them look anywhere
like the specimens starring as "Palestinians"?

These are entirely different people, not the Arabs.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>








That's a shame.
Maybe Hamas should spend money on clean water instead of on terror tunnels and rockets?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> View attachment 650643
> 
> That's a shame.
> Maybe Hamas should spend money on clean water instead of on terror tunnels and rockets?


There is a lot of poverty on Israel yet it pisses away billions on "security."


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> There is a lot of poverty on Israel yet it pisses away billions on "security."



Gotta do something about all the Pally terrorism.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Firing terror rockets at Israel is bad for your neighborhood.


----------



## Rigby5

rylah said:


> If Arafat's "One Arab state",
> is a federation from Arabia to Africa,
> that's not much different from the Russian federation.
> 
> Imperialism doesn't apply to big states...like cats owned by Arabs hate milk?



Imperialism is where a big state takes over a smaller one in order to steal its resources.
A federation is mutual cooperation, not exploitation.

The Soviet federation was extremely fair, useful, etc.
The US just undermined it by SDI and the Mujahideen.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Rigby5 said:


> Imperialism is where a big state takes over a smaller one in order to steal its resources.
> A federation is mutual cooperation, not exploitation.
> 
> The Soviet federation was extremely fair, useful, etc.
> The US just undermined it by SDI and the Mujahideen.



Undermined the shit out of it.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Rigby5

rylah said:


> Tourists dressed in Armenian garb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garabad krikorian hi-res stock photography and images - Alamy
> 
> 
> Find the perfect garabad krikorian stock photo, image, vector, illustration or 360 image. Available for both RF and RM licensing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.alamy.com



Armenians are Akkadians and Babylonians, which is Palestinian.
And that is not likely tourists, as it would take some time to prepare that well.


----------



## Rigby5

rylah said:


> Such familiar and lively faces.
> How come none of them look anywhere
> like the specimens starring as "Palestinians"?
> 
> These are entirely different people, not the Arabs.



Wrong.
They look just like Palestinians, and Armenians ARE Arab.
About the only people in the Mideast who are not Arab, are the Iranians.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Rigby5

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Firing terror rockets at Israel is bad for your neighborhood.



Gaza never fires rockets until after Israel has committed an illegal massacre.


----------



## Rigby5

Toddsterpatriot said:


> View attachment 650643
> 
> That's a shame.
> Maybe Hamas should spend money on clean water instead of on terror tunnels and rockets?



What you call "terror tunnels" actually are between Gaza and the Sinai, in order to breach the illegal economic blockage.
Tunnels do not cost anything, because there is an excess of manpower due to the high unemployment Israel deliberately causes.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Rigby5 said:


> Gaza never fires rockets until after Israel has committed an illegal massacre.



Liar.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Rigby5 said:


> What you call "terror tunnels" actually are between Gaza and the Sinai, in order to breach the illegal economic blockage.
> Tunnels do not cost anything, because there is an excess of manpower due to the high unemployment Israel deliberately causes.



*What you call "terror tunnels" actually are between Gaza and the Sinai, in order to breach the illegal economic blockage.*

The terror tunnels are between Gaza and Israel.

*Tunnels do not cost anything, because there is an excess of manpower due to the high unemployment Israel deliberately causes.*

Gaza could use the money, material and manpower to build housing for Arab "refugees".


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> What you call "terror tunnels" actually are between Gaza and the Sinai, in order to breach the illegal economic blockage.
> Tunnels do not cost anything, because there is an excess of manpower due to the high unemployment Israel deliberately causes.


"Tunnels do not cost anything". They are made of air, which does not cost anything.

Mass unemployment was caused by Hamas taking over and firing rockets into Israel, after 2005, which forced Israel to stop allowing people from Gaza for some time.   Israel employs thousands of Arabs from Areas A and B from Judea and Samaria and are paid better than the PA pays them.  Gaza people also love to work in Israel.

BTW, never blame Egypt for what is happening in Gaza, only Israel. Seen the wall Egypt built to keep the people of Gaza out?
---------------
Government expected to sign off on move Sunday; unemployment in Gaza, blockaded by both Israel and Egypt, is at around 50%, making work in Israel an attractive option​








						Israel set to raise work permit quotas for Gazans to 20,000
					

Government expected to sign off on move Sunday; unemployment in Gaza, blockaded by both Israel and Egypt, is at around 50%, making work in Israel an attractive option




					www.timesofisrael.com
				



--------------------
[ The things one does not hear about in Gaza, unless one is willing to ]

The resurfacing of a 2012 report that 160 children died working in the Gaza tunnels has caused a media frenzy. But Hamas’ use of child labor should come as no surprise. In fact, the true numbers of such fatalities are likely to be higher.

The 2012 short documentary, “Gaza: Tunnels to Nowhere,” reinforces the idea that the tunnels are manned primarily by youths. One of the young workers interviewed for the film described his feelings about the tunnels as follows:

Down there, sometimes it’s fun, at other times it’s scary. In reality, one’s always scared down there. Before you go down there, you pray. When you’re down there, you always keep on reciting your last prayers. In case something happens to you, you wish God will be gentle with you. It’s a really dangerous job. We call it ‘graveyard of the living.’ But we can’t find any other jobs, so we work in this business. It’s better than no work.

That such hazardous work often results in death is no secret to Middle Eastern news sources. International Middle East Media Center, notes, “There have been dozens of Palestinians who were killed in numerous accidents in the tunnels, mainly after the tunnels collapse on them, while other were electrocuted by exposed wires.” Drownings and falls should be added to the list of hazards.
-------------
Media reports like these proliferate, but probably more tunnel deaths have occurred than have been reported. All these accidents occurred in the tunnels between Gaza and Egypt, not the offensive tunnels that go into Israel, of which Israeli Defense Forces have uncovered more than 30. Palestinians have special reasons to keep these tunnels, and whatever mishaps occur in them, secret from the Israelis and the world.

Few organizations even attempt to provide overall figures for tunnel fatalities. One exception is the pro-Palestinian Al Mezan Center for Human Rights. A Feb. 23, 2013 electrocution brings their total number of tunnel fatalities since 2006 to 237, along with 599 injuries. The Center reports that only 13 of the fatalities were children, a suspiciously low figure given that children are widely reported that a majority of the workers are adolescents. 

(full article online)









						Child Labor Deaths In Hamas Tunnels Are No Surprise | National Review
					

The resurfacing of a 2012 report that 160 children died working in the Gaza tunnels has caused a media frenzy. But Hamas’ use of child labor should come as no surprise. In fact, the true numbers of…




					www.nationalreview.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *What you call "terror tunnels" actually are between Gaza and the Sinai, in order to breach the illegal economic blockage.*
> 
> The terror tunnels are between Gaza and Israel.
> 
> *Tunnels do not cost anything, because there is an excess of manpower due to the high unemployment Israel deliberately causes.*
> 
> Gaza could use the money, material and manpower to build housing for Arab "refugees".


*"terror tunnels" is a bullshit Israeli propaganda term. They have never been used against civilians.*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *"terror tunnels" is a bullshit Israeli propaganda term. They have never been used against civilians.*



Link?


----------



## Soupnazi630

Rigby5 said:


> Imperialism is where a big state takes over a smaller one in order to steal its resources.
> A federation is mutual cooperation, not exploitation.
> 
> The Soviet federation was extremely fair, useful, etc.
> The US just undermined it by SDI and the Mujahideen.


The Soviet Union was unjust communist tyranny.

The US righteously undermined it and that was a blessing to the human race.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Link?


Link to a negative? You are a hoot. 

If the Palestinians had used those tunnels to attack civilians, Israel would be harping it for 50 years.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*This man bought the 1926 Atlas of the World from an antique store in Sweden and look what he found!*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *This man bought the 1926 Atlas of the World from an antique store in Sweden and look what he found!*



Country of Palestine? LOL!

Who was in the government of Palestine in 1926?

What was their currency in 1926?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Country of Palestine? LOL!
> 
> Who was in the government of Palestine in 1926?
> 
> What was their currency in 1926?


Palestine was under military occupation in 1926.  Military occupations do not change the legal status of a country.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine was under military occupation in 1926.  Military occupations do not change the legal status of a country.



*Palestine was under military occupation in 1926.*

That's awful! When did the foreign military invade the country of Palestine?
Who was the commander of the Palestinian military on the day of the invasion?
What currency was the Palestinian army paid in on the day of the invasion?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Palestine was under military occupation in 1926.*
> 
> That's awful! When did the foreign military invade the country of Palestine?
> Who was the commander of the Palestinian military on the day of the invasion?
> What currency was the Palestinian army paid in on the day of the invasion?


Palestine was occupied by Britain from 1917 to 1948.

Palestine has never had an army. It has always been foreign military attacks on Palestinian civilians.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine was occupied by Britain from 1917 to 1948.
> 
> Palestine has never had an army. It has always been foreign military attacks on Palestinian civilians.



*Palestine was occupied by Britain from 1917 to 1948.*

That's just awful.

*Palestine has never had an army.*

Or its own currency. Because it was never a country. Not in 1917, not in 1926, not in 1948, not today.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Palestine was occupied by Britain from 1917 to 1948.*
> 
> That's just awful.
> 
> *Palestine has never had an army.*
> 
> Or its own currency. Because it was never a country. Not in 1917, not in 1926, not in 1948, not today.


Some people did not get the memo.

Thousands march in Chicago to support Palestinians​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Some people did not get the memo.
> 
> Thousands march in Chicago to support Palestinians​



A bunch of idiots in Chicago means Palestine was a country? LOL!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> A bunch of idiots in Chicago means Palestine was a country? LOL!


How many marched for Israel?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> How many marched for Israel?



Congrats?

Still no country of Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Guess they should have preserved the ones the Israelis left behind.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine was occupied by Britain from 1917 to 1948.
> 
> Palestine has never had an army. It has always been foreign military attacks on Palestinian civilians.



So 'Palestine' is only a product of occupation,
or was there such a state ever in history?

That's the question.


----------



## rylah

Rigby5 said:


> Imperialism is where a big state takes over a smaller one in order to steal its resources.
> A federation is mutual cooperation, not exploitation.
> 
> The Soviet federation was extremely fair, useful, etc.
> The US just undermined it by SDI and the Mujahideen.



Indeed this is how Arab imperialism spread.
It's not even close to the Soviet federation.

Because Islamism opposes any form of nationalism
but pan- Arabism. While the Soviets recognized
a variety of nationalities.

So did you live in the Soviets, 
or talking out of your ass?


----------



## rylah

Rigby5 said:


> Armenians are Akkadians and Babylonians, which is Palestinian.
> And that is not likely tourists, as it would take some time to prepare that well.


Yeah, what about cats being avocados?


----------



## rylah

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> They look just like Palestinians, and Armenians ARE Arab.
> About the only people in the Mideast who are not Arab, are the Iranians.



Armenians are Arab? 
Yeah you're out of your mind.

Iranians are the only people in the Middle East,
still using the Arabic alphabet, but refuse to speak Arabic,
due to the long history of confrontation with Arab imperialism.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Some people did not get the memo.
> 
> Thousands march in Chicago to support Palestinians​





P F Tinmore said:


> How many marched for Israel?



More than facts you can present
to support your position here.

How is it that Arab supremacists tend to resort to
their only natural advantage against any minorities,
with shouting genocidal slogans from another continent?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Guess they should have preserved the ones the Israelis left behind.


*More Israeli bullshit, of course.*






						Israel shuts off water, dries Gaza greenhouses
					

JERUSALEM – After months of intense negotiations recently culminating in a deal allowing for the transfer of Gaza's high-tech Jewish greenhouses to the Palestinians, several former Jewish residents who briefly returned to their farms told WND they were shocked to find most of their produce has...




					www.wnd.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *More Israeli bullshit, of course.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel shuts off water, dries Gaza greenhouses
> 
> 
> JERUSALEM – After months of intense negotiations recently culminating in a deal allowing for the transfer of Gaza's high-tech Jewish greenhouses to the Palestinians, several former Jewish residents who briefly returned to their farms told WND they were shocked to find most of their produce has...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wnd.com



Israel was supposed to continue supplying water? LOL!

_Gaza's Jewish greenhouses feature some of the most advanced agricultural technology in the world, including insect-free produce, special planting and harvesting systems and advanced temperature regulation. Estimates put the remaining greenhouse structures at over $100 million._

Hope the Arabs don't loot them..........


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> So 'Palestine' is only a product of occupation,
> or was there such a state ever in history?
> 
> That's the question.


Britain called it the Mandate for Palestine because it was already Palestine.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Britain called it the Mandate for Palestine because it was already Palestine.



What state was called Palestine?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Israel was supposed to continue supplying water? LOL!
> 
> _Gaza's Jewish greenhouses feature some of the most advanced agricultural technology in the world, including insect-free produce, special planting and harvesting systems and advanced temperature regulation. Estimates put the remaining greenhouse structures at over $100 million._
> 
> Hope the Arabs don't loot them..........


They took the stuff to rebuild their greenhouses that Israel bulldozed.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What state was called Palestine?


We really need a stupid post button.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> They took the stuff to rebuild their greenhouses that Israel bulldozed.



They looted the greenhouses the Israelis left behind.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> We really need a stupid post button.



It would have already broken highlighting your years of stupidity.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Britain called it the Mandate for Palestine because it was already Palestine.



Does it answer whether there was ever such a state in history,
or confirms the origin of the foreign name because
_'Palestine'_ is a mere product of occupation?

Even the flag you use was invented by Britain,
designed by the British diplomat Sir Mark Sykes.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Does it answer whether there was ever such a state in history,
> or confirms the origin of the foreign name because
> _'Palestine'_ is a mere product of occupation?
> 
> Britain also invented the Pan-Arab flag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pan-Arab colors - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Why does your post show two different flags?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Why does your post show two different flags?



The Middle East comprises several regions Britain occupied.
How is that different from Arab imperialism in the Middle East and Africa?

*How the Middle East would look like without  British and Arab imperialism:*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

*Assassination of Robert Kennedy*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Arghul is a traditional musical instrument used in #Palestine, producing fascinating sound.
Enjoy listening


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



_This season has been different, as internationally-funded sewage treating facilities across the coastal enclave have stepped up their operations, reducing pollution to its lowest rates in many years, environment officials said._

Outsiders had to do this. 
Because Hamas would rather spend their international welfare on rockets and terror tunnels.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Assassination of Robert Kennedy*



*The "Free Palestine" Way*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

*Arab clan wars - Updates and Outcomes*

*War between Awawi and Jabari clans - Hebron
*

*Beit 'Omar - clan war with heavy fire exchange*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Despite pain, the Al-Rajabi family are getting ready to celebrate their daughter's wedding on the rubble of their house demolished by Israeli bulldozers in the occupied #Jerusalem.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Palestinian "Work Accident" top nominees 2022*
> *The martyr ‘Issa Ahmed Saad Ghali’ was martyred this evening,
> April 3, 2022, after being "shot by mistake”*
> 
> So-called Palestinian Work Accidents are when a terrorist is killed
> or seriously injured through his or his group’s error while preparing to attack Israel.
> 
> We have another example. Palestinian Islamic Jihad in Gaza is mourning
> the loss of Issa Ahmed Saad Ghali, who was “shot by mistake.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Islamic Jihad website (archive) has an Obituary (translation via Google Translate):
> 
> _"Al-Quds Brigades, the military wing of the Islamic Jihad Movement in Palestine, mourned one of its loyal knights in the Khan Yunis Brigade, who was martyred after being shot by mistake.
> In its military statement, Al-Quds Brigades said: The martyr “Issa Ahmed Saad Ghali” (38 years old) was martyred this evening, Sunday, 2 Ramadan 1443 AH, corresponding to: April 3, 2022 AD, after being shot by mistake, to go to his Lord after a journey A life that has been sacrificed in its entirety for the sake of God as a jihad and in defense of our people in the face of the criminal Zionist occupation.
> She added: “We in Saraya al-Quds count our martyr as one of the distinguished Mujahideen who prayed and toured in resistance and giving and had the imprint and impact on the project of resistance and liberation.”
> 
> She prayed to the Almighty, the Majestic, the Majestic, to bless the Mujahid Ghali with the vastness of his mercy and dwell in his vast gardens, accompanied by the prophets, the truthful ones, the martyrs, and the good of those are companions, and to inspire his family and relatives patience and solace."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Islamic Jihad Terrorist Dies When “Shot By Mistake”
> 
> 
> "The martyr 'Issa Ahmed Saad Ghali' (38 years old) was martyred this evening, Sunday, 2 Ramadan 1443 AH, corresponding to: April 3, 2022 AD, after being shot by mistake,"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> legalinsurrection.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



Another one gone with the raisins...


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Arab clan wars - Updates and Outcomes*
> 
> *War between Awawi and Jabari clans - Hebron
> *
> 
> *Beit 'Omar - clan war with heavy fire exchange*



*Arab Clan Wars | **Bedouins attack Hamas forces*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anton Alexander writes in Malaria World Journal about the remarkable achievement of Zionists, specifically Dr. I. Kligler, in eliminating malaria from Palestine - the first time such an accomplishment was achieved on a national scale, anywhere. The methods that were successful then are not being copied now in areas that are still rife with the disease, and Alexander believes that this is largely because so many do not want to accept the scope of this Zionist achievement and instead pretend that a Palestinian state could have arisen on its own had Jews not moved to the region and created such solutions.


(full article online )










						The world chooses to forget the amazing Zionist achievement to eliminate malaria from Palestine
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Ep. 41 - Art and Activism with Tamer Nafar​


----------



## rylah

*Muhammad El Kurd attacked by Palestinian activists for being gay

*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Against The Loveless World BookTrailer | Long Version​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Ep. 41 - Art and Activism with Tamer Nafar​





rylah said:


> *Muhammad El Kurd attacked by Palestinian activists for being gay
> 
> *



*To "Free Palestine" - put the 'P' in LGBT*

World isn't free until we recognize
that 'Palestinian' is a gender!









						Palestinian activists ban ‘LGBT party’ in Ramallah
					

East Jerusalem singer-songwriter and video artist Bashar Murad was supposed to perform at the concert, which was cancelled following threats from Palestinian activists.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Arab Clan Wars | **Bedouins attack Hamas forces*





rylah said:


> *Arab clan wars - Updates and Outcomes*
> *Beit 'Omar clan war| Jabari vs Awawi clans in Hebron
> 
> *



*Arab clan wars: Hamas revenge and the Al-Nasr clan*

https://menafn.com/arabic/1104358047/مطالبات-من-مؤسسات-حقوقية-وفصائل-وطنية-بمحاسبة-افراد-حماس-الذين-اعتدوا-على-اهالي-قرية-ام-النصر-البدوية-شمال-القطاع


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestine Demonstration / Bay Ridge, Brooklyn 5.15.22 (Usman's Version)​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



This is not the Jordan Valley, this is the Jezra'el Valley in the Galilee. 

Still trying to learn geography from the propagandist idiots
who claim "Katherine Heigel is in Gaza", and now posting
pictures of the "sea of Jerusalem"?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine Demonstration / Bay Ridge, Brooklyn 5.15.22 (Usman's Version)​


This is how your cult brainwashing
rots the the brains of your next generation.

Mob of lunatics mindlessly repeating _"this are our streets"_ in Brooklyn,
to mean "Free Palestine", swearing and calling others cowards
while jumping with the middle finger and covered face...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



With every package in Hebrew?

 The next target for the BDS-holes cult...


----------



## Mindful

Why the Arabs Rejected the 1947 UN Partition Plan​The reason the Arabs rejected the Partition Plan is the same one that brought two murderers to Har Nof last week and CNN to report as it did. Not settlements, the Temple Mount, revenge, a Palestinian State. It is just about Jews.​Paula R. Stern
29.11.14 05:50









						Why the Arabs Rejected the 1947 UN Partition Plan
					

The reason the Arabs rejected the Partition Plan is the same one that brought two murderers to Har Nof last week and CNN to report as it did. Not settlements, the Temple Mount, revenge, a Palestinian State. It is just about Jews.




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				




_Blessed are You Lord, who blesses His people Israel with peace. May the words of my mouth and the meditation of my heart be acceptable before You, Lord, my Strength and my Redeemer.

  --- From the daily Amidah prayers_


----------



## Mindful

The following is an interview with my friend Yoni Sharon, who I have posted about before a few times. For those who don’t know him, he is an Israeli musician and a right-wing religious Ashkenazi “settler” (yes I say this word on purpose), who lives in Judea and who is fluent in Arabic. While he has great relations with his palestinian Arab neighbours, he is no naïve Kumbaya-ist and is certainly not naïve to the realities of palestinian Arab society.










						Some Interesting Insights Into Palestinian Arab Society
					

The follow is an interview with Israeli musician Yoni Sharon, a right wing religious Ashkenazi “settler” who is fluent in Arabic




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> Why the Arabs Rejected the 1947 UN Partition Plan​The reason the Arabs rejected the Partition Plan is the same one that brought two murderers to Har Nof last week and CNN to report as it did. Not settlements, the Temple Mount, revenge, a Palestinian State. It is just about Jews.​Paula R. Stern
> 29.11.14 05:50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the Arabs Rejected the 1947 UN Partition Plan
> 
> 
> The reason the Arabs rejected the Partition Plan is the same one that brought two murderers to Har Nof last week and CNN to report as it did. Not settlements, the Temple Mount, revenge, a Palestinian State. It is just about Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Blessed are You Lord, who blesses His people Israel with peace. May the words of my mouth and the meditation of my heart be acceptable before You, Lord, my Strength and my Redeemer.
> 
> --- From the daily Amidah prayers_


Stupid post.  

That's not it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

A HUGE BORDER WALL, THE BANKSY HOTEL, THE DEAD SEA, AND MORE IN PALESTINE (short doc) | DamonAndJo​


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Arab clan wars - Updates and Outcomes*
> *War between Awawi and Jabari clans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Beit 'Omar - clan war with heavy fire exchange*



*Arab clan wars - **Hamas affiliated students in An-Najah*


----------



## rylah

*Muslim worshipers beat a suspected collaborator inside 'al- Aqsa' mosque. 
The man's head was covered with a basket before being taken away.*

Who cares about a single Muslim among billion followers...


----------



## P F Tinmore

What Makes The Palestinian Falafel Wrap So Special?​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> What Makes The Palestinian Falafel Wrap So Special?​



C4?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> What Makes The Palestinian Falafel Wrap So Special?​



*Appropriation -  is the only thing ever created by the Palestinians*
----------------------
My question is, when exactly did any Arab have the first Falafel?
When did a Palestinian have their first Falafel?
------------
It has been a staple of the Middle East and Mediterranean cuisine for approximately 4,000 years. According to archeological historians, the pita *likely originated within communities located west of the Mediterranean Sea*. Farmers and desert dwellers alike appear to have enjoyed some form of pita bread.Nov 13, 2019
http://www.eatpitapita.com/the-history-of-the-pita/
The History of the Pita - Middle East Food & Culture Blog​http://www.eatpitapita.com/the-history-of-the-pita/
[Not an Arab creation, not even near the Mediterranean Sea ]

----------------
Who Invented the Wrap? The origins of the sandwich dates back to ancient times; however, it was the Earl of Sandwich, John Montagu, who popularized the hand-held food in the late 18th century. But the wrap? That reportedly didn't come around until 1982, when it was invented by *Bobby Valentine* ... of baseball.Feb 22, 2012
https://www.delish.com/food/news/a37361/bobby-valentine-invented-the-sandwich-wrap/
Bobby Valentine Invented the Wrap - Delish​https://www.delish.com/food/news/a37361/bobby-valentine-invented-the-sandwich-wrap/
---------------------





Falafel ballsAlternative namesFelafelTypeFritterCourseMezeRegion or stateMiddle EastServing temperatureHotMain ingredientsBroad beans or chickpeas 

*Falafel* (/fəˈlɑːfəl/; Arabic: فلافل, [fæˈlæːfɪl] (

listen)) is a deep-fried ball or patty-shaped fritter in Middle Eastern cuisine (*especially in Levantine and Egyptian cuisines)* made from ground chickpeas, broad beans, or both. Falafel is commonly served in a pita, which acts as a pocket, Samoon, or wrapped in a flatbread known as taboon; "falafel" also frequently refers to a wrapped sandwich that is prepared in this way. The falafel balls are topped with salads, pickled vegetables, hot sauce, and drizzled with tahini-based sauces. Falafel balls may also be eaten alone as a snack or served as part of a meze tray (assortment of appetizers).

Falafel is eaten throughout the Middle East and is a common street food. Falafel is usually made with fava beans in Egypt, and called _Ta'amiya_, and with chickpeas in the Levant and Iraq. It is popular with vegetarians worldwide.[1]


----------



## P F Tinmore

One Day In Beit Jala | Documentary​


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> One Day In Beit Jala | Documentary​


They are not in an occupied country.

It was occupied under the Jordanians between 1948 and 1967 and not one Arab, Christian or Muslim, cried about it, much less called themselves being occupied, or called the area "a country".

These poor Arabs, who are made to believe that they are a separate ethnicity, much less an "old nationality " which comes from the area they live in, even for a decade or a century.

When is it going to stop?

Free the Arab Palestinians from their abusive leaders, who hate Jews more than they could ever want to love their own Arab neighbors.

Love for land, other people's land, always above love for one's people.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Interesting History of Beit Jala ]

This small Palestinian Christian town on the West Bank has paid a heavy price for shooting at the tall apartment buildings that make up the Jerusalem suburb of Gilo. For almost a year, snipers hiding in the olive groves outside Beit Jala have shot across the wide Bir Ouna Valley into the apartments of Jewish residents, and Israeli soldiers have responded with much heavier artillery.

Yuppie Arabs

Across the valley, Gilo residents view Beit Jala as a quiet enclave of yuppie Arabs who have been aroused by "outside agitators" from elsewhere in the West Bank.

That view isn't exactly shared here. "That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard," said the Rev. George Shawan, senior priest at Virgin Mary and St. Nicholas Greek Orthodox Church. "That place they call Gilo, that is Beit Jala. It was land owned by people here. They stole it. They stole the land and then they say they sympathize with us. This is ludicrous. They should be ashamed."


"The people here are fighting for what's left of their land," Shawan said, turning red with anger. "If they don't all come from Beit Jala, if they come from Bethlehem or somewhere else, what difference does it make? We are all Palestinians. This is an occupation that's gone on for years, so naturally there's going to be a resistance. If Florida was occupied by the Russians, what would you do?"









						BEIT JALA
					






					www.sun-sentinel.com
				





[ My question is this:  Your city was occupied by Arab Hashemites for 19 years.
It was occupied by the Turkish Ottomans for 500 years. 
It was occupied by the Crusaders.
It was occupied by the Byzantine.
It was occupied by the invading Muslims


WHAT DID YOU DO, THEN?  ]


*Nothing* apparently, because they were mostly Greek Christians who spoke Aramaic in ancient times:


 In 2017, Beit Jala had 13,367 inhabitants according to the Palestinian Central Bureau of Statistics. About 80% of the population were Christians (mostly Greek Orthodox) and about 20% Muslims.
Demographics[edit]​This town's Christian inhabitants are made up of five Christian tribes that trace their origins as Aramaic-speaking people who lived in that area near Bethlehem prior to the Muslim conquest in 634. At the 1931 census of Palestine the population of Beit Jala was 2,732. This included 196 Muslims, 2,532 Christians, and one Jew.[47] In 1947, Beit Jala had a population of approximately 3,700. In 1967, according to a census conducted by the Israeli Army Command, the population was 6,041.[48] The population in 2007 was 11,758 according to the Palestinian Central Bureau of Statistics.[2]



IT HAS TO BE THE JEWS. [ Who could have thunk it?  ]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian Breakfast Mukbang | Eating show | FALAFEL EGGS POTATO HOMMUS FUUL​


----------



## Sixties Fan

I must point out that the reactions are surprising in part. Many Palestinians were shocked (or disappointed) to learn that the “Israeli soldier” is actually a Bedouin Muslim, after expecting him to be Jewish.

Most of the comments online are mocking Hamas. Some address the “real” value of Hisham al-Sayed, while others criticize the poor timing of Hamas’ announcement. All in all, one can say that most Palestinians didn’t show their support for Hamas and its announcement on social media and that it even backfired on the organization.

Attached are a few translated examples of such comments I happened to stumble upon while browsing various social media platforms:

1. Turns out that all this time he was an Arab? And even a Muslim?

2. So he’s one of us? Not one of them?

3. Indumie (a popular instant noodle brand similar to ramen, which was served to Gilad Shalit) is bad for you…

4. I think it’s just Covid.

5. Poor Hisham, came to Gaza during a difficult financial situation. Gilad Shalit had BBQs and watermelons. The situation is complicated now…

6. Let’s start a social media campaign هشام لازم يتعلج – We need to make sure Hisham receives the proper medical treatment (an analogy to the Palestinian social media campaigns for sick Palestinian prisoners in Israeli prisons).

7. What happened? Did he start a hunger strike? When are there prisoner visits?

8. Hamas missed the timing of the announcement – Israel has a transitional government right now.

9. No one seems to be looking for him.

10. This is what happens when you eat too many chicken wings.

11. They made us look like fools…

12. Israelis on social media are probably making fun of Hamas’ announcement as much as we are.

13. As long as his name is Hisham a-Sayed (as in an Arabic name – Abu Ali) if we’ll manage to get a bicycle in exchange for him this will be considered an achievement.

(full article online)



			https://www.jewishpress.com/blogs/abu-ali-express/arabs-shocked-that-hamas-hostage-is-israeli-muslim-arab/2022/06/29/


----------



## P F Tinmore

Malak Mattar Reminds Us: Gaza Is Palestine​​​


----------



## P F Tinmore

2021 Leeds Palestinian Film Festival Trailer​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Malak Mattar Reminds Us: Gaza Is Palestine​​​



Gaza Is Palestine​
That's awesome!!

When are all the Palestinians moving there?


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Arab clan wars - **Hamas affiliated students in An-Najah*



*Arab clan wars | Updates and Outcomes*
*Next revenge? Nawwaf al-Hasanat dies 2 days after transfer from Hamas prison*


----------



## rylah

Murder of Sapir Nahum: Arab suspect fails polygraph test: "Did you murder her?"
					

"Halayla answered in the negative and was found to be lying," police reported.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Come to Palestine With Me 🇵🇸│Border Crossing, Ramallah and Nablus​


----------



## P F Tinmore

INSIDE LOOK AT PALESTINIAN TOWN OF RAMALLAH!​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> INSIDE LOOK AT PALESTINIAN TOWN OF RAMALLAH!​



Ramallah? Isn't that in Judea?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Ramallah? Isn't that in Judea?


Jaffa? Isn't that in Palestine?


----------



## P F Tinmore

New York to Nabi Saleh, Vigil for Mustafa Tamimi\​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Jaffa? Isn't that in Palestine?



What's Palestine?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Living With A Palestinian Family in NABLUS ❤️ | West Bank Travel Vlog | فلسطين‎ نابلس‎​


----------



## P F Tinmore

LIVING with a PALESTINIAN FAMILY in THE WEST BANK! (WHAT THE NEWS WON'T SHOW YOU!!)​

Palestinian Food Tour DEEP in THE WEST BANK (Surreal Experience)​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Living With A Palestinian Family in NABLUS ❤️ | West Bank Travel Vlog | فلسطين‎ نابلس‎​



Nablus? Isn't that in Judea?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestine 1920: The Other Side of the Palestinian Story | Al Jazeera World Documentary​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Archive video of Palestinian cities before 1948​


----------



## P F Tinmore

EPIC OLIVE HARVEST IN HEART OF NABLUS!  نابلس فلسطين​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Saving Palestine's Forgotten Food | AJ+​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Local people & culture in Palestinian​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Doha - A Palestinian, Women, and Farmer​


----------



## rylah

*When your leader's name = pilgrimage to another country...






*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What's Palestine?


A state in the middle east, last  I checked.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> A state in the middle east, last  I checked.



Really? Cool!

I'd like to buy some of their currency. What is it called?

Do you know what its exchange rate is with the US dollar?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Really? Cool!
> 
> I'd like to buy some of their currency. What is it called?
> 
> Do you know what its exchange rate is with the US dollar?


Your mommy doesn't work here, sorry.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> A state in the middle east, last  I checked.



Darn it, I just looked. 

There is no Palestinian currency.

I guess you were wrong.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Darn it, I just looked.
> 
> There is no Palestinian currency.
> 
> I guess you were wrong.


I didn't say there was. So I guess you masturbated to no end again.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I didn't say there was. So I guess you masturbated to no end again.



A state with no currency?

That's weird.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Toddsterpatriot said:


> A state with no currency?
> 
> That's weird.




The Palestine central bank uses the shekel, I believe.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Arab clan wars - Updates and Outcomes*
> *Beit 'Omar - heavy fire exchange | Awawi and Jabari clans*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *War between Awawi and Jabari clans - Hebron
> *
> *Beit 'Omar - clan war with heavy fire exchange*



*Updates | Arab clan wars - Deir Hena*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The Palestine central bank uses the shekel, I believe.



A central bank that doesn't issue its own currency. 

That's kind of like not having a central bank at all.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Toddsterpatriot said:


> A central bank that doesn't issue its own currency.


Looks that way. But it still does perform a function. But your gut feeling is noted and filed with the other gut feelings.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> A state with no currency?
> 
> That's weird.


The US doesn't either.

Yeah that is weird.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> The US doesn't either.
> 
> Yeah that is weird.



I've been using dollars.

That's not the US currency?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I've been using dollars.
> 
> That's not the US currency?


No it is not. This is a United states note.






It says United States Note on the top.

What does the money in your wallet say?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> No it is not. This is a United states note.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says United States Note on the top.
> 
> What does the money in your wallet say?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> View attachment 669161


Indeed "Federal Reserve Note." It is borrowed from the Federal Reserve (a private bank) to be repaid with interest. That is our national debt.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed "Federal Reserve Note." It is borrowed from the Federal Reserve (a private bank) to be repaid with interest. That is our national debt.



*Indeed "Federal Reserve Note."*

That means it's not US currency? Why not?

*It is borrowed from the Federal Reserve (a private bank)*

I didn't borrow it from the Federal Reserve (part of the US government).

*to be repaid with interest. *

I don't pay interest on my Federal Reserve notes. Do you? How much?

*That is our national debt.*

Our national debt is the Bills, Notes and Bonds the Treasury sells to finance government spending.

Not the cash in my wallet.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Indeed "Federal Reserve Note."*
> 
> That means it's not US currency? Why not?
> 
> *It is borrowed from the Federal Reserve (a private bank)*
> 
> I didn't borrow it from the Federal Reserve (part of the US government).
> 
> *to be repaid with interest. *
> 
> I don't pay interest on my Federal Reserve notes. Do you? How much?
> 
> *That is our national debt.*
> 
> Our national debt is the Bills, Notes and Bonds the Treasury sells to finance government spending.
> 
> Not the cash in my wallet.





Toddsterpatriot said:


> I don't pay interest on my Federal Reserve notes. Do you? How much?


It is paid by the government with your tax money. The government pays interest on that debt.

Net interest payments on the debt are estimated to total *$393.5 billion* this fiscal year, or 8.7% of all federal outlays. (The government projects it will pay out a total of $593.1 billion in interest in fiscal 2019, which ends Sept.Jul 24, 2019


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> It is paid by the government with your tax money. The government pays interest on that debt.
> 
> Net interest payments on the debt are estimated to total *$393.5 billion* this fiscal year, or 8.7% of all federal outlays. (The government projects it will pay out a total of $593.1 billion in interest in fiscal 2019, which ends Sept.Jul 24, 2019



*It is paid by the government with your tax money. *

The government pays interest for my FRNs? Why would they do that?

*Net interest payments on the debt are estimated to total $393.5 billion this fiscal year,*

That's awful! They pay interest on their debt. LOL!

What does that have to do with this....






...not being currency or supposedly being borrowed from the Fed?

Why does the US Treasury borrow paper money? What do they use it for?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The government pays interest for my FRNs? Why would they do that?


One could argue that, yes. We don't just "print money", when we increase cash flow. We sell IOUs to the highest bidders. A fancy way of saying, we borrow. We pay interest to maintain that debt.

I think that is what he is getting at. 

"On the good faith and *credit* of the United States"


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *It is paid by the government with your tax money. *
> 
> The government pays interest for my FRNs? Why would they do that?
> 
> *Net interest payments on the debt are estimated to total $393.5 billion this fiscal year,*
> 
> That's awful! They pay interest on their debt. LOL!
> 
> What does that have to do with this....
> 
> View attachment 669170
> 
> 
> ...not being currency or supposedly being borrowed from the Fed?
> 
> Why does the US Treasury borrow paper money? What do they use it for?


US money says United States Note. Federal Reserve money says Federal Reserve Note. What part of that confuses you? All of the money in the US is borrowed from the Federal Reserve to be paid back with interest.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> One could argue that, yes. We don't just "print money", when we increase cash flow. We sell IOUs to the highest bidders. A fancy way of saying, we borrow. We pay interest to maintain that debt.
> 
> I think that is what he is getting at.
> 
> "On the good faith and *credit* of the United States"



He thinks we pay interest on the Federal Reserve Notes we use.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> US money says United States Note. Federal Reserve money says Federal Reserve Note. What part of that confuses you? All of the money in the US is borrowed from the Federal Reserve to be paid back with interest.



*US money says United States Note. Federal Reserve money says Federal Reserve Note. What part of that confuses you? *

None of that confuses me. You see where it says legal tender? Sounds like they're both money.

*All of the money in the US is borrowed from the Federal Reserve to be paid back with interest.*

Bullshit. The Fed's balance sheet is about $8.9 trillion. The money supply is much, much more than that. And I didn't borrow my FRNs from anybody, so who is paying interest on them? What rate are they paying? How does the Fed collect?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *US money says United States Note. Federal Reserve money says Federal Reserve Note. What part of that confuses you? *
> 
> None of that confuses me. You see where it says legal tender? Sounds like they're both money.
> 
> *All of the money in the US is borrowed from the Federal Reserve to be paid back with interest.*
> 
> Bullshit. The Fed's balance sheet is about $8.9 trillion. The money supply is much, much more than that. And I didn't borrow my FRNs from anybody, so who is paying interest on them? What rate are they paying? How does the Fed collect?





Toddsterpatriot said:


> And I didn't borrow my FRNs from anybody, so who is paying interest on them? What rate are they paying? How does the Fed collect?


The income tax and the Federal Reserve started about the same time.

Coincidence?

The thing is that we have debt for no reason.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> The income tax and the Federal Reserve started about the same time.
> 
> Coincidence?
> 
> The thing is that we have debt for no reason.



Yes, coincidence.

You never explained why the US Treasury would borrow Federal Reserve Notes.

We have debt because the government spends way too much.

Printing US Notes to fund that spending would be Biden-level stupidity.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Toddsterpatriot said:


> He thinks we pay interest on the Federal Reserve Notes we use.


In a roundabout way, we kind of do. But we use a progressive tax system to do it, so it's mostly the rich paying it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Yes, coincidence.
> 
> You never explained why the US Treasury would borrow Federal Reserve Notes.
> 
> We have debt because the government spends way too much.
> 
> Printing US Notes to fund that spending would be Biden-level stupidity.





Toddsterpatriot said:


> You never explained why the US Treasury would borrow Federal Reserve Notes.


Excellent question. The constitution give congress the authority to create money.

If the US makes its own money it is free and clear.

If it borrows it from the Fed it has to be paid back with interest.

So yes, that is an excellent question.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Excellent question. The constitution give congress the authority to create money.
> 
> If the US makes its own money it is free and clear.
> 
> If it borrows it from the Fed it has to be paid back with interest.
> 
> So yes, that is an excellent question.



The Treasury doesn't use Federal Reserve notes, why would they borrow them from the Fed?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> In a roundabout way, we kind of do. But we use a progressive tax system to do it, so it's mostly the rich paying it.



*In a roundabout way, we kind of do.*

How?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *In a roundabout way, we kind of do.*
> 
> How?


Refer back to my earlier post


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Treasury doesn't use Federal Reserve notes, why would they borrow them from the Fed?


They don't? Link?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Refer back to my earlier post



Your post didn't explain how FRNs cost us interest.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> They don't? Link?



When you pay your taxes, do you send in an envelope stuffed with $20s?

When you get a tax refund or a Social Security benefit, are they sending you a stack of $100s?

Where do you think the Federal government uses paper money?


----------



## rylah

*Islamic Waqf's treatment of Christians*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinians confront Israeli forces after an attempt by Israeli settlers to remove Palestinian flag in Izbet al-Tabib village east of the central West Bank city of Qalqilya, on 9 June. The boy’s sign reads “Don’t want to see the Palestinian flag? Then get out of Palestine!” in Hebrew.

 Shadi Jarar’ah APA images


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Jewish setter attacks a car carrying Israeli activists who oppose the occupation during a protest in Masafer Yatta in the southern West Bank following an Israeli high court ruling paving the way for the forced transfer of eight Palestinian communities in the area, 10 June.

 Oren Ziv ActiveStills


----------



## P F Tinmore

Teenagers in Rafah, southern Gaza Strip, demonstrate a smart rescue robot that they invented to help locate people trapped under the rubble of collapsed buildings, 16 June. The miniature car-shaped device, equipped with Wi-Fi remote control function, was developed by Rama Ibrahim, her brother Ahmed and their classmate Yousef Aqil, all of whom are secondary school students, following months of research and experiment.

 Ashraf Amra APA images


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian artist Salsabil Hasouna, 23, makes decorative objects from precious metals at her Gaza City home on 26 June. Hasouna studied nursing to help herself and her family. After 15 decades of siege, unemployment rates in Gaza are among the highest in the world, with youth unemployment between the ages of 15-29 standing at 62.5 percent.

 Omar Ashtawy APA images


----------



## P F Tinmore

Eyewitness Palestine's 20th anniversary​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinian artist Salsabil Hasouna, 23, makes decorative objects from precious metals at her Gaza City home on 26 June. Hasouna studied nursing to help herself and her family. After 15 decades of siege, unemployment rates in Gaza are among the highest in the world, with youth unemployment between the ages of 15-29 standing at 62.5 percent.
> 
> Omar Ashtawy APA images



Where did Haifa disappear?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinian artist Salsabil Hasouna, 23, makes decorative objects from precious metals at her Gaza City home on 26 June. Hasouna studied nursing to help herself and her family. After 15 decades of siege, unemployment rates in Gaza are among the highest in the world, with youth unemployment between the ages of 15-29 standing at 62.5 percent.
> 
> Omar Ashtawy APA images


A lot of posts and not ONE link.

15 decades of siege?

Thank goodness Israel is not responsible for that as Israel is only 7 decades young.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Eyewitness Palestine's 20th anniversary​


They see what they want to see.

To see what Hamas does is dangerous to their health.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian folklore dresses​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinian folklore dresses​



The Armenian white dress is authentic to Levant.

But what is it about Arabs forcing black on their women?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian embroidery heritage revives in hands of female fashion designer​


----------



## P F Tinmore

This tatreez artist is stitching unity for the Palestinian diaspora | Beautiful News​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinian embroidery heritage revives in hands of female fashion designer​





P F Tinmore said:


> This tatreez artist is stitching unity for the Palestinian diaspora | Beautiful News​



Do you see Arab women actually wear those?

Typically black, many in full head cover.



















						Hamas court says women need a male guardian's approval to travel
					

A Hamas-run Islamic court in the Gaza Strip has ruled that women require the permission of a male guardian to travel.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Tamer Al-Sahouri and Wasim Qassis The Edward Said National Conservatory of Music​


----------



## P F Tinmore

So Beautiful /Palestinian Kabyle Embroided dresses/Superb Dress Designs ideas 2022​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Junction 48 Official Trailer 1 (2017) - Tamer Nafar Movie​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestine​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Against The Loveless World BookTrailer | Long Version​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian Farmers in Gaza are Getting Ready for Spring by Rehabilitating Their Greenhouses​


----------



## P F Tinmore

How Israel's Blockade On Gaza Forced Palestinian Fishermen Inland​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> How Israel's Blockade On Gaza Forced Palestinian Fishermen Inland​



Is that a good use of their resources?
Shouldn't they be building more terror rockets and digging more terror tunnels?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Yet Israel spends multi billions a year defending its settler colonial project.

Poverty line in Israel​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestine Writes Literature Festival | Welcome & Opening Remarks​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Yet Israel spends multi billions a year defending its settler colonial project.
> 
> Poverty line in Israel​



The numbers are wrong in this chart for every country.

Is it how Arab supremacists lie to their 20% illiterates,
that Israel is "the poorest of the richest countries"?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Light in Gaza | EI Podcast​


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Where the Line is Drawn: Crossing Boundaries in Occupied Palestine: Raja Shehadeh & Susan Abulhawa*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Light in Gaza | EI Podcast​



For more light,
Gaza either gets under Egyptian control,
or the region has to get rid of Arab states all together.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Farah Rocks Fifth Grade | Reading and Crafts with Author Susan Muaddi Darraj | Palestine Writes 2020​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Playground of Poetry with Naomi Shihab Nye | Palestine Writes 2020​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Empowering The Palestinian Community Through Culture​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Fighting Food Insecurity and Unemployment with Farms to Fosool - Anera
					

Across Gaza, families are struggling with food insecurity and unemployment. We unite educational, ag, and health sectors for child nutrition.




					www.anera.org
				








Sabrine has been working with CSSL for 10 years. She says that working in the center is like a family. She is the only one making money for the family. She has 10 kids to feed. Three of her children and her husband have chronic illnesses. Working through F2F provides vital income for her and her family.





Shamal, 23, works at CSSL three days a week preparing F2F meals. She  is pursuing a degree in special education. She hopes to finish her education with the income she earns from this program. She also helps to support her family with what she earns.

First, F2F hires 20 local farmers to provide fresh produce, ensuring them an income and outlet for their products. The project then employs 40 local women to prepare and package fresh breakfast meals every day. In a territory with one of the highest unemployment rates in the world, and where women face even more challenges to finding work, these jobs offer vital employment opportunities. And finally, *F2F delivers the freshly prepared and nutritional meals to 12 preschools across Gaza, reaching 1,428 children every morning*. The food helps improve their mental and physical health and development.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> Fighting Food Insecurity and Unemployment with Farms to Fosool - Anera
> 
> 
> Across Gaza, families are struggling with food insecurity and unemployment. We unite educational, ag, and health sectors for child nutrition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anera.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sabrine has been working with CSSL for 10 years. She says that working in the center is like a family. She is the only one making money for the family. She has 10 kids to feed. Three of her children and her husband have chronic illnesses. Working through F2F provides vital income for her and her family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shamal, 23, works at CSSL three days a week preparing F2F meals. She  is pursuing a degree in special education. She hopes to finish her education with the income she earns from this program. She also helps to support her family with what she earns.
> 
> First, F2F hires 20 local farmers to provide fresh produce, ensuring them an income and outlet for their products. The project then employs 40 local women to prepare and package fresh breakfast meals every day. In a territory with one of the highest unemployment rates in the world, and where women face even more challenges to finding work, these jobs offer vital employment opportunities. And finally, *F2F delivers the freshly prepared and nutritional meals to 12 preschools across Gaza, reaching 1,428 children every morning*. The food helps improve their mental and physical health and development.


😭 😭.


----------



## P F Tinmore

LOOTED & HIDDEN - Palestinian Archives in Israel​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Video| Activists in England Stand in Solidarity with Palestinians in Masafer Yatta - Days of Palestine
					

Palestine supporters held Friday, 16 September 2022 vigil in Chorlton, England to support the Palestinian people in Masafer Yatta in their battle against repeated Israeli attempts to forcibly displace them from their homes. Youth of Manchester activists organized a stand to show their full...




					daysofpalestine.ps


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Video| Activists in England Stand in Solidarity with Palestinians in Masafer Yatta - Days of Palestine
> 
> 
> Palestine supporters held Friday, 16 September 2022 vigil in Chorlton, England to support the Palestinian people in Masafer Yatta in their battle against repeated Israeli attempts to forcibly displace them from their homes. Youth of Manchester activists organized a stand to show their full...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daysofpalestine.ps



A group of British whiney losers supporting a bunch of Arab whiney losers.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Non-Muslims lived there first?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Gaza vintage cars evoke happier times​


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> LOOTED & HIDDEN - Palestinian Archives in Israel​


Nice Video !   👍🇮🇱


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



And now there is....kicking Arab ass for over 70 years.


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Palestinian farmer picks custard apple at a farm in Gaza City on 14 September.

 Ashraf Amra APA images


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



*Skinhead Gone Viral | Arab men shave their head, to 'make it difficult for the police'...*


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

Jews go INSIDE Palestine's 🇵🇸 Dangerous Refugee Camp - Kalandia Camp​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestine: The Samaritans' Struggle I ARTE.tv Documentary​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli Jew Eats Palestinian 🇵🇸 Food For The First Time!​


----------



## P F Tinmore

American Jew in Palestine 🇵🇸 - First Impressions of Nablus​


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

Meet A Bedouin Man - Is He Israeli 🇮🇱 or Palestinian? 🇵🇸​


----------



## P F Tinmore

MEMO launches 'Our Vision for Liberation' Ramzy Baroud's latest book in London​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> MEMO launches 'Our Vision for Liberation' Ramzy Baroud's latest book in London​



Does it involve moving to a country that wants them? LOL!


----------



## San Souci

Coyote said:


> I realized I forgot to add the link to the site so it is now added.  It is very interesting.  Here is how they describe what they are doing.
> 
> What is PiP?
> *WHAT IS PIP?*
> *Political is Personal / Israel + Palestine* is a project of interviews conducted with individual Palestinian and Israeli Jewish women conveying how the conflict has  affected their lives. Their stories help to personalize one of the most seemingly intractable conflicts in the world.
> 
> *HOW - ARE THE STORIES WRITTEN*
> 
> All the stories feature *Palestinian and Israeli Jewish women*,  who are *18 years old or above*;
> The interviews are conducted either *face-to-face, via Skype, email, chat or phone *depending on circumstances and on the wishes of the interviewees;
> The *first name* of the interviewee is included in the title of her story or is completely *anonymous* - all depending on the wishes of the interviewee;
> Interviews are *free-flowing, *allowing for the subject's *safe, non-judgmental, open *telling of her thoughts, experience and feelings.
> Stories are *edited only for clarity, flow and structure.*
> *Tolerance, Respect and Sensitivity: *Once the story of an interviewee is written, it is sent back to her for her approval or modifications. Because of the sensitivity of the political situation, and because the stories will be publicly available, *no story is published without the full consent of the interviewee.*


There is no such place as "Palestine". Never was. Never WILL be.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Requiem for Justice - Farah Chamma, Palestine​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Suheir Hammad​


----------



## P F Tinmore

​​Palestinian director Anne-Marie Jacir - When I Saw You​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Culture x Conflict: 100 years of Palestinian Architecture​


----------



## Sixties Fan

San Souci said:


> There is no such place as "Palestine". Never was. Never WILL be.


A Greek called the area where the Philistines lived , Palestine (in the Greek version of the word Palaestina).  Once the Romans defeated the Jewish revolts of 135 CE, they used two of the people who defeated the Jews in history to rename the land, so that the Jews would forget their attachment to it and stop fighting the Romans.  They named it after the Assyrians and the Philistines.  

That is why we have Syria-Palaestina.  Which for whichever reason was usually referred to Palaestina/ Palestine (English Version)

The British chose to continue with the humiliation from the Roman times and named the Jewish Nation Mandate, Palestine instead of Israel.

It should have been the Mandate for Israel.

Once the Jews became Independent and threw the word Palestine away in 1948, the Arab leaders  used that word in 1964 as another form to delegitimize the Jews.  To the point where the Arabs "are" the indigenous people in "Palestine", and not the Jews.

A Palestinian STATE has never been, continuous to not exist and may never come to be recognized, as the Arab/Muslim/Christian intent is to finish taking away the remaining 20% of the Jewish Homeland and make the Jews Stateless again.


That is what most people who only think about destroying Israel do not care to know or find out.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> A Greek called the area where the Philistines lived , Palestine (in the Greek version of the word Palaestina).  Once the Romans defeated the Jewish revolts of 135 CE, they used two of the people who defeated the Jews in history to rename the land, so that the Jews would forget their attachment to it and stop fighting the Romans.  They named it after the Assyrians and the Philistines.
> 
> That is why we have Syria-Palaestina.  Which for whichever reason was usually referred to Palaestina/ Palestine (English Version)
> 
> The British chose to continue with the humiliation from the Roman times and named the Jewish Nation Mandate, Palestine instead of Israel.
> 
> It should have been the Mandate for Israel.
> 
> Once the Jews became Independent and threw the word Palestine away in 1948, the Arab leaders  used that word in 1964 as another form to delegitimize the Jews.  To the point where the Arabs "are" the indigenous people in "Palestine", and not the Jews.
> 
> A Palestinian STATE has never been, continuous to not exist and may never come to be recognized, as the Arab/Muslim/Christian intent is to finish taking away the remaining 20% of the Jewish Homeland and make the Jews Stateless again.
> 
> 
> That is what most people who only think about destroying Israel do not care to know or find out.





Sixties Fan said:


> The British chose to continue with the humiliation from the Roman times and named the Jewish Nation Mandate, Palestine instead of Israel.


The British called it Palestine because that is what it was. Even Balfour called it Palestine.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Culture x Conflict: 100 years of Palestinian Architecture​



ONLY 100 years of Palestinian Architecture?   Is it actually "Palestinian Architecture", like it is supposed to be "Palestinian Cuisine?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> The British called it Palestine because that is what it was. Even Balfour called it Palestine.


The Region.  There was no State.  Discuss this in the proper thread.  You DO KNOW which one it is .


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestine Wins Six Medals in Arab Chess Championship
					

Palestine won six medals in the Arab Chess Championship, organized by the Syrian Chess Federation and attended by 22 Palestinian players.




					www.palestinechronicle.com
				








Palestinian chess player Randa Sedar won the gold medal in the women's 10-year-old category. (Photo: via WAFA)

Palestine won six medals in the Arab Chess Championship, the official Palestinian news agency WAFA reported.

The competitions, organized by the Syrian Chess Federation and supervised by the Arab Chess Federation, were attended by 22 Palestinian players from the West Bank, Gaza Strip and the diaspora.

The player Randa Sedar was crowned with the gold medal in the women’s 10-year-old category, two rounds before the end of the game. She also obtained the Woman Candidate Master (WCM) title.

The player Iman Suwan kept the gold medal in the women under 16-year-old category for the second time in a row and two rounds before the end of the game.

Taqwa Hammouri also won a gold medal in fast chess for the women’s category and a bronze in the women’s 18 years category.

Mohammad Sedar won the silver in the 14-year-old men’s category, while Raseel Sedar won a bronze medal in the women’s 6year-old category.

_(WAFA, PC, SOCIAL)_


----------



## San Souci

Sixties Fan said:


> A Greek called the area where the Philistines lived , Palestine (in the Greek version of the word Palaestina).  Once the Romans defeated the Jewish revolts of 135 CE, they used two of the people who defeated the Jews in history to rename the land, so that the Jews would forget their attachment to it and stop fighting the Romans.  They named it after the Assyrians and the Philistines.
> 
> That is why we have Syria-Palaestina.  Which for whichever reason was usually referred to Palaestina/ Palestine (English Version)
> 
> The British chose to continue with the humiliation from the Roman times and named the Jewish Nation Mandate, Palestine instead of Israel.
> 
> It should have been the Mandate for Israel.
> 
> Once the Jews became Independent and threw the word Palestine away in 1948, the Arab leaders  used that word in 1964 as another form to delegitimize the Jews.  To the point where the Arabs "are" the indigenous people in "Palestine", and not the Jews.
> 
> A Palestinian STATE has never been, continuous to not exist and may never come to be recognized, as the Arab/Muslim/Christian intent is to finish taking away the remaining 20% of the Jewish Homeland and make the Jews Stateless again.
> 
> 
> That is what most people who only think about destroying Israel do not care to know or find out.


To go a bit further. After the Hebrews defeated the Philistines , they moved north where they were annihilated by Sargon 2 of Assyria. The Philistines were thought to be Greco-Cretan people. No relation to the Arabs ,who were bedouins.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

San Souci said:


> To go a bit further. After the Hebrews defeated the Philistines , they moved north where they were annihilated by Sargon 2 of Assyria. The Philistines were thought to be Greco-Cretan people. No relation to the Arabs ,who were bedouins.


They were invaders out of Egypt. Now they are invaders out of Europe.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[Mashup Video] National March for Palestine #SanctionIsrael​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Poetry Night for Palestine​


----------



## P F Tinmore

🇵🇸  First-ever Palestinian Flag Raising Event in Chicago​


----------



## rylah

*Israel-haters have been bashing Israel for the latest, supposed act of evil: *​*banning the import of donkeys into Gaza.*​










In an Arab News report titled Israeli ban on donkey import stops the wheel of Gaza cart economy, you need to read down to the fifth paragraph before you get an idea as to why Israel imposed the ban.



> Cattle carts arriving at the vegetable market in the Sheikh Radwan neighborhood of Gaza and vendors and shoppers flocking to them have been a regular feature for years in the strip besieged by Israel.
> 
> But this might become a thing of the past as Israel has been preventing donkeys from entering the Gaza Strip since December last year, according to donkey dealers in Gaza.
> 
> Hani Al-Nadi, 40, a donkey dealer, said that Israel prevented him and other traders from importing the animals into Gaza.
> 
> “In December, I was informed by the Israeli authorities at the Erez Crossing that I am not allowed to obtain an import permit for donkeys,” Al-Nadi told Arab News.
> 
> *He said an Israeli nongovernmental organization claimed that donkeys are tortured in Gaza and that after they are imported from Israel, they are slaughtered and their skins are sold to China via Egypt.*
> 
> Ofer Stritch, from Starting Over, a nonprofit Israeli animal sanctuary, said: “We learned from multiple sources in Gaza that many donkeys arriving in the strip via Israel are sent to Egypt where they are slaughtered and their skins sold to China.
> 
> “We realized that there is a sudden increase in the number of donkeys that are transported from Israel to Egypt via Gaza.”
> 
> Al-Nadi rejected the allegations and said: “We cannot export anything through Egypt, and donkeys are not slaughtered in Gaza. I do not know the reason for this claim.”
> 
> According to Al-Nadi, Israel is the only source for importing donkeys, which are used for cheap transportation in light of the high fuel prices, into the Gaza Strip.



Despite the donkey dealer’s denials, I think it is clear this is precisely the reason for the ban. Logically, it makes no sense for an animal rights organization to just invent such an allegation.

Overseas animal rights organizations are *also involved*. And it is not like the idea of Gazans *abusing* *animals* is so outlandish.* Donkeys,* in particular, have had a rather *hard time*.






Yet the haters are spinning compassion for animals as just a 'way to crush Gazans'.
Because to them, Jews can do no right and Pal-Arabs can do no wrong.









						Israel-Haters Make Asses of Themselves With Latest Demonizing Efforts
					

Israel-haters have been bashing Israel for our latest, supposed act of evil: banning the import of donkeys into Gaza.




					www.israellycool.com
				




P.S.: "Cart economy"...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> 🇵🇸  First-ever Palestinian Flag Raising Event in Chicago​



Standards are really slipping around here.


----------



## rylah

*A statement by the Arab mayor of Hebron has led to residents killing stray dogs by the dozen, hoping for a cash reward.*​

A number of videos circulating on social media claim to show Palestinian Authority Arabs living in Hebron hunting dogs, hanging them, and shooting them to death.

The driving force behind this trend is a statement by Hebron mayor Tayssir Abu Sneinah that, "Anyone who kills a dog or hands us a stray or dead dog, we are ready to compensate him with 20 shekels." It should be noted that Abu Sneinah is a convicted terrorist appointed to the position by the Palestinian Authority.



Considerable criticism was directed at Abu Sneinah, and he retracted his statement and claimed that his words had been misunderstood. Abu Sneinah claims he did not call for the killing of dogs, and that his statement was meant to be an idea for dealing with the stray dogs that have become a nuisance to his city's residents. _Kan _reports that the mayor claimed "it was meant as a humorous statement," and that he meant it as an idea to be brought for a discussion in the city council.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Photographing the Nakba - Roger Hardy​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Photographing the Nakba - Roger Hardy​



Whining losers.....on film.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

YA Arab American novels: Bringing Palestine into our fictional world
					

The recent proliferation of novels focused on Arab American youths artfully inject our cultural and political experiences into the broader American landscape




					www.middleeasteye.net
				







Murad skilfully weaves the narrative between Ida’s fantasy and the all-too-real events of life under Israeli occupation (Interlink Publishing)

A new young adult novel, _Ida in the Middle_, by Nora Lester Murad, explores the deeply unsettling feeling that members of these communities' experience, as they are told in both subtle and overt ways that they do not belong in the United States, even when it is the only country they have ever known.

In this debut novel for Murad, Ida, a bashful Palestinian American teenager, is dreading the final class project: discussing her “passion” with the rest of the class.


----------



## P F Tinmore

17 new books by Palestinian writers that are worth reading
					

From scholarly works to fiction, poetry, and cookbooks, this non-exhaustive list of new and forthcoming titles showcases the breadth of contemporary Palestinian writing




					www.middleeasteye.net
				









Over the past century, Palestinian literature has flourished in various genres and languages, persisting against censorship, blockade, occupation, and exile.


Palestine has produced writers of world-shaping significance, like poet Mahmoud Darwish and scholar Edward Said, as well as important literary initiatives, like the children’s publishing house Dar El Fata Al Arabi. Palestinian authors have pioneered new styles not only in Arabic, but also in English, French, Maltese, Dutch, and more.

But over the last 73 years, since the Nakba of 1948, Palestinian authors, bookshops, theatres, and cultural spaces have increasingly been targets of Israeli censorship and violence.

Gaza’s largest bookstore destroyed by Israeli airstrike​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Glory to God in the Lowest: Journeys to An Unholy Land - Book Review
					

Wagner’s memoir is a powerfully written work. It should be a bestseller, it should be on everyone’s shelf who has any interest in the Middle East.




					www.palestinechronicle.com
				








Glory to God in the Lowest: Journeys to An Unholy Land by Donald E.  Wagner.  (Photo: Book cover)

Wagner identified two main types of Zionism. The first, and original, is the fundamentalist evangelical Zionism promoting the ‘end times’ of humanity in which all the Jews are to gather in Israel and either convert or die. The second form of Zionism is the European/western version that uses the holocaust as the reason for the establishment of a Jewish state on someone else’s land. This is Herzl’s version of Zionism which Wagner describes in one sentence “Zionism’s goal was to take the land and remove the Palestinians: a clear case of genocide.”

Further to the ideas of liberation theology is the idea of colonial-settler colonialism as “a system of power that perpetuates genocide and repression of indigenous peoples and cultures.” This was, and is, aided by the Papal “Doctrine of Discovery” which essentially said to European empires to go and grab as much of the world’s land as you can for they are only inhabited by savages and lesser beings. In Palestine, this idea of terra nullius, of empty land to be settled and exploited by Europeans, became a part of the founding mythology within the Israeli narrative.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian Olive Oil​


----------



## P F Tinmore

promo of The Islamic University of Gaza​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

First Look at The Gaza Kitchen, Third Edition with co-author Laila El-Haddad​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Nathalie Handal & Hanna Khoury - Millennium Stage (March 12, 2015)​


----------



## Billo_Really

Coyote said:


> Palestinian Women: Runners, Mothers and Breadwinners
> 
> ...In Summer 2014, Shawqia took a loan from FATEN in order to develop the agriculturally rich land around her home.  With the care and tenderness of a mother, she took me for a tour of her hip-height bean plants, a nursery of herbs peeking through the ground, baby fig and olive trees. Over a cup of the most amazing tea I’ve ever tasted (which I am told, is a due to the well-water stored under the home), she told me how she grows almost everything that her family eats and sells any extra, essentially eliminating the need to go to the mini market.
> 
> As she lovingly stroked her budding olive tree, she told me how her two sons (who married two sisters!), helped her to plant the fields.  Now that everything is in bloom, she is very content spending her days tending her land alone.   Hands don’t lie: This is a woman who is no stranger to hard work.
> 
> View attachment 222671
> 
> KIVA is an NGO microloan program that is quite successful.  They loan to women primarily because women are more likely to invest it into enterprises to help their families.


What a beautiful story!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Chef Joudie Kalla on preserving Palestinian cuisine, activism, and 'shadow banning'​


----------



## Coyote

Laila Shawa—a revolutionary Palestinian artist who found international fame—has died, aged 82
					

The artist and activist, described as the ‘mother of Arabic revolutionary art’ has work in the collections of the British Museum and the Ashmolean




					www.theartnewspaper.com
				




_One of Palestine’s most accomplished and revolutionary artists, Shawa forged elements of her country’s nature, folklore and architecture into compelling contemporary imagery that chronicled her nation’s plight. A multi-disciplinary artist, Shawa’s painting, photography, silkscreen prints, sculptures and installations powerfully expressed the struggles to liberate Palestine and Palestinian women. 

Yet Shawa’s art reached beyond Palestine. She was once described as the “mother of Arabic Revolutionary art” and was one of the first prominent Palestinian artists to cross over into Western markets with her work collected by the British Museum in London and Ashmolean Museum in Oxford as well as the National Galleries of Jordan and Malaysia._


----------



## Coyote

Pet rescue in Gaza: one man’s mission to care for abandoned animals
					

Horrified by an official campaign to kill strays, Saeed al-Err has made it his life’s work to care for cats and dogs in the city




					www.theguardian.com
				




The dog lay in the middle of Shuhada Street in Gaza City. It had been hit by a car. It looked around, uncertain and terrified, but barked fiercely whenever anyone tried to pick it up.

After a phone call, a man in jeans and a hoodie arrived. Without any fuss, he stepped out of the car, picked up the dog and took it away.

This was Saeed al-Err, the 50-year-old founder of Sulala Animal Rescue, Gaza’s first and only charity rescuing abandoned animals.

His shelter in Gaza City is home to more than 350 dogs. Another rented house in the city hosts about 40 cats, while 30 more are cared for at his home.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Coyote

Saving abused and abandoned animals in West Bank is her life's work - The Dialog
					

BETHLEHEM, West Bank — God gives everyone a mission, Diana George Babish said as she fielded a phone call about a dog who had been shot in Hebron. The mission God gave her is to take care of the abused and abandoned animals in the West Bank and the Gaza Strip, she said. “God is […]




					thedialog.org


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Coyote

I love this, and it is actually a British/Israeli/Palestinian collaboration. Donkeys are often horribly abused throughout the world, yet they are sweet, patient and hardworking, often carrying loads far in excess of what they should.  











						West Bank refuge welcomes unfancied donkeys
					

RUJAYB, Palestinian Territories: Rakan Silos rises early every Thursday and heads to a West Bank donkey shelter where he helps care for animals that still play an important role in daily Palestinian life. Donkeys that did not attract a buyer at a weekly market in Nablus are brought to the...




					www.arabnews.com
				




_Donkeys “work so hard for so little,” but are often plagued by easily treatable conditions like overgrown hooves and bad teeth, the charity says. Some Palestinians still rely on donkeys for transport and in agricultural work.

Silos, who trained at Al-Najah University in the Israeli-occupied West Bank, said donkeys in Nablus are brushed and coddled, the way some in other cultures might treat a cherished horse.

On Thursdays, market day in Nablus, fully grown donkeys are popular sellers, but younger ones often go unsold and abandoned because buyers want animals at full strength rather than one that will take time and money to raise.

“We take care of them until they are adults,” said Wael Salama, who also works at the shelter._



This donkey was doused in petrol and set afire, then left to wander off in agony.  He rescued and though it took a while, he made a full recovery.  What a great group


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Pet rescue in Gaza: one man’s mission to care for abandoned animals
> 
> 
> Horrified by an official campaign to kill strays, Saeed al-Err has made it his life’s work to care for cats and dogs in the city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dog lay in the middle of Shuhada Street in Gaza City. It had been hit by a car. It looked around, uncertain and terrified, but barked fiercely whenever anyone tried to pick it up.
> 
> After a phone call, a man in jeans and a hoodie arrived. Without any fuss, he stepped out of the car, picked up the dog and took it away.
> 
> This was Saeed al-Err, the 50-year-old founder of Sulala Animal Rescue, Gaza’s first and only charity rescuing abandoned animals.
> 
> His shelter in Gaza City is home to more than 350 dogs. Another rented house in the city hosts about 40 cats, while 30 more are cared for at his home.
> 
> 
> View attachment 733935View attachment 733936View attachment 733937View attachment 733938View attachment 733939



Exploiting animals to funnel charity,

or propaganda to recover from recent news?










						Terrorist mayor of Hebron offers reward for killing of stray dogs
					

Some Hebron residents soon complied, with footage shared on social media of Hebron residents taking to the streets to torture and kill dozens of dogs.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> I love this, and it is actually a British/Israeli/Palestinian collaboration. Donkeys are often horribly abused throughout the world, yet they are sweet, patient and hardworking, often carrying loads far in excess of what they should.
> 
> View attachment 734807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> West Bank refuge welcomes unfancied donkeys
> 
> 
> RUJAYB, Palestinian Territories: Rakan Silos rises early every Thursday and heads to a West Bank donkey shelter where he helps care for animals that still play an important role in daily Palestinian life. Donkeys that did not attract a buyer at a weekly market in Nablus are brought to the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arabnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Donkeys “work so hard for so little,” but are often plagued by easily treatable conditions like overgrown hooves and bad teeth, the charity says. Some Palestinians still rely on donkeys for transport and in agricultural work.
> 
> Silos, who trained at Al-Najah University in the Israeli-occupied West Bank, said donkeys in Nablus are brushed and coddled, the way some in other cultures might treat a cherished horse.
> 
> On Thursdays, market day in Nablus, fully grown donkeys are popular sellers, but younger ones often go unsold and abandoned because buyers want animals at full strength rather than one that will take time and money to raise.
> 
> “We take care of them until they are adults,” said Wael Salama, who also works at the shelter._
> 
> View attachment 734809
> 
> This donkey was doused in petrol and set afire, then left to wander off in agony.  He rescued and though it took a while, he made a full recovery.  What a great group





Coyote said:


> This donkey was doused in petrol and set afire, then left to wander off in agony.  He rescued and though it took a while, he made a full recovery. * What a great group *



What a great group,

they treat donkeys better than their own...

Do you know why they set donkeys on fire?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



"When all Levant was under the Caliphate..."

The romantics of Arab imperialism.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Mohammed is lying knowingly, to cover for criminal activity.
Which only makes the situation worse, for his supposed compatriots.


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> What a great group,
> 
> they treat donkeys better than their own...
> 
> Do you know why they set donkeys on fire?



Do you remember when they did donkey bombs against the Israelis?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Rasha Nahas at 36th TEDDY AWARD​


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> What a great group,
> 
> they treat donkeys better than their own...
> 
> Do you know why they set donkeys on fire?


Why do you post those fake pictures again?  I pointed out, earlier that tbe burning donkey was from a picture shot of a donkey killed by Israeli gunfire who’s carcass was burned to dispose of.  The donkey in the flag was not harmed.

Abuse of donkeys is every where, they don’t have the prestige of horses, and there is often a disdain for them as living souls. Even Israel is not immune.  Donkey’s form some of my fondest childhood memories.  I love this collaboration.


----------



## Coyote

Ornate Byzantine floor mosaic discovered by Palestinian farmer
					

Archaeologists believe the find in an olive grove in the Gaza strip dates from 5th-7th century AD




					www.theguardian.com
				




An ornate Byzantine floor mosaic showing colourful birds and other animals has been discovered by chance in Gaza after a Palestinian farmer planted new trees on his land.

Salman al-Nabahin unearthed the mosaic pavement, thought to date from the fifth to the seventh century AD, six months ago while working in his olive orchard in Bureij refugee camp, about half a mile from the border with Israel.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Exploiting animals to funnel charity,
> 
> or propaganda to recover from recent news?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorist mayor of Hebron offers reward for killing of stray dogs
> 
> 
> Some Hebron residents soon complied, with footage shared on social media of Hebron residents taking to the streets to torture and kill dozens of dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com


Or not.  What does the one have to do with the other.  You simply can’t stand to see one iota of anything positive about Palestinians.  Cruelty to animals exists throughout the world.  Seeing people try to make a difference is good.  (Unless, apparently, it’s a Palestinian I guess).


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
SUBTOPIC:  Hebron and Canine Population Control
※→  et al,

𓅂 _ ignoratio elenchi_



Coyote said:


> Or not.  What does the one have to do with the other.  You simply can’t stand to see one iota of anything positive about Palestinians.  Cruelty to animals exists throughout the world.  Seeing people try to make a difference is good.  (Unless, apparently, it’s a Palestinian I guess).


*(COMMENT)*
.
Our friend "Coyote" is correct.

Whatever transgressions (_*Anti-Semitic, Anti-Israeli, or otherwise*_) that Mayor Tayseer Abu Sneineh may have made in the past, → they are NOT relevant to the mayoral duties pertaining to the Canine Population Control issue.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

‘I am Proud to Be Palestinian’: Miss Palestine Named ‘Miss Earth Water 2022’
					

Miss Palestine, Nadeen Ayoub, has been named Miss Earth Water at the Miss Earth beauty pageant, which was held in Manila, Philippines.




					www.palestinechronicle.com
				



‘I am Proud to Be Palestinian’: Miss Palestine Named ‘Miss Earth Water 2022’​




Miss Palestine Nadeen Ayoub. (Photo: via Ayoub FB Page)

Miss Palestine, Nadeen Ayoub, has been named Miss Earth Water at the Miss Earth beauty pageant, which was held in Manila, Philippines, on November 29.


----------



## Coyote

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
> SUBTOPIC:  Hebron and Canine Population Control
> ※→  et al,
> 
> 𓅂 _ ignoratio elenchi_
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> .
> Our friend "Coyote" is correct.
> 
> Whatever transgressions (_*Anti-Semitic, Anti-Israeli, or otherwise*_) that Mayor Tayseer Abu Sneineh may have made in the past, → they are NOT relevant to the mayoral duties pertaining to the Canine Population Control issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


Here is an article with a bit more information on what the mayor did and what the towns reaction was.  After his edict, a few youths began killing and torturing stray dogs.  The town of Hebron was infuriated and the backlash forced the mayor to retract the edict.  The problem of stray dogs is a complicated one in many parts of the world. They coexist and adapt within the human community in ways that invite both compassion and a callous brutality.  They also problems in that they can carry rabies.  Humane solutions are scarce and underfunded, and the traditional Islamic attitude towards dogs is that they are dirty.  That is why, imo, groups like these are bright rays of hope.  It wasn’t so long ago that our shelters were shooting dogs or stuffing them into gas chambers.









						Hebron mayor retracts order to kill stray dogs following backlash
					

Backlash against the mayor of Hebron's statements about killing stray dogs prompted him to retract his decision.




					www.al-monitor.com


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Why do you post those fake pictures again?  I pointed out, earlier that tbe burning donkey was from a picture shot of a donkey killed by Israeli gunfire who’s carcass was burned to dispose of.  The donkey in the flag was not harmed.
> 
> Abuse of donkeys is every where, they don’t have the prestige of horses, and there is often a disdain for them as living souls. Even Israel is not immune.  Donkey’s form some of my fondest childhood memories.  I love this collaboration.



Then I was correct to question the motive of these propaganda items, in correlation with the news of legislated animal abuse by the Hebron mayor, giving out monetary rewards for killing dogs.

Now you claim, the donkey burned after drawing an Israeli flag on it -  was killed by Israel?

See, this making up lame excuses on the go, lying knowingly, doesn't only show your motive to evade real discussion, but actually translates into support for more such abuse of animals,
...not to mention how they treat their people.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Or not.  What does the one have to do with the other.  You simply can’t stand to see one iota of anything positive about Palestinians.  Cruelty to animals exists throughout the world.  Seeing people try to make a difference is good.  (Unless, apparently, it’s a Palestinian I guess).



Or both, recover from the image of recent news about animal abuse,
by funneling money disguised as an aid to dogs, to the very mayor
who legislated monetary rewards for animal abuse.

The point is not my ethnicity or political opinion,
but animal abuse and ways to treat it, I would
love to see the moral treatment of animals
realize in human society, regardless of
friends or foes.

It's just that in Israel, in my society,
hunting animals, including those protected,
is reserved in the Arab and especially the Bedouin sector.

But, since for you it's more about exploiting animals for ideology,
than actually solving animal abuse, we can't discuss this because
it's not "politically correct"...

*P.S. Today's news...*
Police in a search for weapons in Kfar Shibly - found neglected dog kennels









						רוע טהור: שוטרים חיפשו נשק בצפון - ומצאו מכלאת כלבים מוזנחים - וואלה! חדשות
					

במהלך חיפוש אחרי אמצעי לחימה בכפר שיבלי, איתרו השוטרים מכלאה פיראטית, שבה היו שבעה כלבים מורעבים וקשורים בתנאים קשים. אנשי השירותים הווטרינריים הוזעקו למקום, ולקחו אותם לטיפול. אחד מהכלבים, שעל פי החשד הורעל, מת בדרך לטיפול



					news.walla.co.il


----------



## Indeependent

rylah said:


> Or both, recover from the image of recent news about animal abuse,
> by funneling money disguised as an aid to dogs, to the very mayor
> who legislated monetary rewards for animal abuse.
> 
> The point is not my ethnicity or political opinion,
> but animal abuse and ways to treat it, I would
> love to see the moral treatment of animals
> realize in human society, regardless of
> friends or foes.
> 
> It's just that in Israel, in my society,
> hunting animals, including those protected,
> is reserved in the Arab and especially the Bedouin sector.
> 
> But, since for you it's more about exploiting animals for ideology,
> than actually solving animal abuse, we can't discuss this because
> it's not "politically correct"...
> 
> *P.S. Today's news...*
> Police in a search for weapons in Kfar Shibly - found neglected dog kennels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> רוע טהור: שוטרים חיפשו נשק בצפון - ומצאו מכלאת כלבים מוזנחים - וואלה! חדשות
> 
> 
> במהלך חיפוש אחרי אמצעי לחימה בכפר שיבלי, איתרו השוטרים מכלאה פיראטית, שבה היו שבעה כלבים מורעבים וקשורים בתנאים קשים. אנשי השירותים הווטרינריים הוזעקו למקום, ולקחו אותם לטיפול. אחד מהכלבים, שעל פי החשד הורעל, מת בדרך לטיפול
> 
> 
> 
> news.walla.co.il


I presume you are a vegetarian.


----------



## rylah

Indeependent said:


> I presume you are a vegetarian.



Was a Tiv'oni for a couple of years or so.
It takes learning to be worth eating a cow.


----------



## Indeependent

rylah said:


> Was a Tiv'oni for a couple of years or so.
> It takes learning to be worth eating a cow.


I feel sorry for Coyote, who eats meat, feeling bad for cows.


----------



## rylah

Indeependent said:


> I feel sorry for Coyote, who eats meat, feeling bad for cows.



That we should discuss in the Temple sacrifice return thread...

The vegetarian vision of Rav Kook is a fascinating topic.


----------



## Indeependent

rylah said:


> That we should discuss in the Temple sacrifice return thread...
> 
> The "vegetarian vision" of Rav Kook is a fascinating idea.


Tell that to Coyote.

Meat is only mandatory for the appropriate korbornote.
I am a vegetarian.


----------



## rylah

Indeependent said:


> Tell that to Coyote.
> 
> Meat is only mandatory for the appropriate korbornote.
> I am a vegetarian.



After the soccer updates, the Muslim coworker informed me,
there's soon the "Sacrifice" holiday, i.e. blood streaming in the streets,
literally, and children taking pictures with severed heads of their animals...

That's what they say about meriting
to be something more than a cow
to be eating a cow.

Humanity needs the Temple.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Or both, recover from the image of recent news about animal abuse,
> by funneling money disguised as an aid to dogs, to the very mayor
> who legislated monetary rewards for animal abuse.
> 
> The point is not my ethnicity or political opinion,
> but animal abuse and ways to treat it, I would
> love to see the moral treatment of animals
> realize in human society, regardless of
> friends or foes.
> 
> It's just that in Israel, in my society,
> hunting animals, including those protected,
> is reserved in the Arab and especially the Bedouin sector.
> 
> But, since for you it's more about *exploiting animals for ideology*,
> than actually solving animal abuse, we can't discuss this because
> it's not "politically correct"...
> 
> *P.S. Today's news...*
> Police in a search for weapons in Kfar Shibly - found neglected dog kennels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> רוע טהור: שוטרים חיפשו נשק בצפון - ומצאו מכלאת כלבים מוזנחים - וואלה! חדשות
> 
> 
> במהלך חיפוש אחרי אמצעי לחימה בכפר שיבלי, איתרו השוטרים מכלאה פיראטית, שבה היו שבעה כלבים מורעבים וקשורים בתנאים קשים. אנשי השירותים הווטרינריים הוזעקו למקום, ולקחו אותם לטיפול. אחד מהכלבים, שעל פי החשד הורעל, מת בדרך לטיפול
> 
> 
> 
> news.walla.co.il


No.  That is you.  This was posted as something nice and YOU make it  ideological as you do EVERYTHING.

No one is defending anything the mayor did or is, or did that escape your attention?  You turned a simple post about one group trying to make a difference into something it wasn’t.  And then you have the audacity to repost the fake meme about a burning donkey.

This isn’t about that mayor.

This isn’t about his corruption.

This isn’t about his character.

No one is defending him.  

And his community sure didn’t like his edict.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> After the soccer updates, the Muslim coworker informed me,
> there's soon the "Sacrifice" holiday, i.e. blood streaming in the streets,
> literally, and children taking pictures with severed heads of their animals...
> 
> That's what they say about meriting
> to be something more than a cow
> to be eating a cow.
> 
> Humanity needs the Temple.


Yup.  You just can’t tolerate it when anything even the teensiest positive about Palestinians is posted.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Then I was correct to question the motive of these propaganda items, in correlation with the news of legislated animal abuse by the Hebron mayor, giving out monetary rewards for killing dogs.



What propaganda items?  The donkey meme you reposted?



rylah said:


> Now you claim, the donkey burned after drawing an Israeli flag on it -  was killed by Israel?



I don’t claim anything.  I pointed out your error when you first posted your donkey meme.  May you should read it, instead of sounding like an idiot.






rylah said:


> See, this making up lame excuses on the go, lying knowingly, doesn't only show your motive to evade real discussion, but actually translates into support for more such abuse of animals,
> ...not to mention how they treat their people.


You are really just a troll Rylah.  You are not interested in real discussion, you blatantly lie and you post easily disproved fake propaganda memes while simultaneously claiming others are lying.  I have no idea what (if any) connections or cares you might have or pretend to have with the animal world, but the simple fact that you can’t acknowledge it when someone does good in an otherwise dark space, says more about you than anything I could say.  The lives of many animals around the world are miserable, it takes individuals committed to making a difference at the community level to eventually make a change in the culture.  But you?  You just want to blow out tbe candles.

Don’t bother to answer.  I won’t respond.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> No.  That is you.  This was posted as something nice and YOU make it  ideological as you do EVERYTHING.
> 
> No one is defending anything the mayor did or is, or did that escape your attention?  You turned a simple post about one group trying to make a difference into something it wasn’t.  And then you have the audacity to repost the fake meme about a burning donkey.
> 
> This isn’t about that mayor.
> 
> This isn’t about his corruption.
> 
> This isn’t about his character.
> 
> No one is defending him.
> 
> And his community sure didn’t like his edict.



My point is very simple - I would love to see an actual policy shift in the Pal-Arab society regarding animal abuse, instead of treating it with a couple of propaganda items,
and excuses on the go for support that results in further animal abuse.

It translates to how they treat their own people.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> My point is very simple - I would love to see an actual policy shift in the Pal-Arab society regarding animal abuse, instead of treating it with a couple of propaganda items,
> and excuses on the go for support that results in further animal abuse.
> 
> It translates to how they treat their own people.


You don’t see policy shifts until you begin to see cultural shifts that then force policy to change and you get that through the work of individuals and groups (the ones you call “propaganda pieces”) trying to make a difference in their communities.

You don’t get policy shifts by posting your fake propaganda memes.


----------



## Indeependent

Coyote said:


> You don’t see policy shifts until you begin to see cultural shifts that then force policy to change and you get that through the work of individuals and groups (the ones you call “propaganda pieces”) trying to make a difference in their communities.
> 
> You don’t get policy shifts by posting your fake propaganda memes.


Isn’t it great when gays are more important than non-gays?


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> You don’t see policy shifts until you begin to see cultural shifts that then force policy to change and you get that through the work of individuals and groups (the ones you call “propaganda pieces”) trying to make a difference in their communities.
> 
> You don’t get policy shifts by posting your fake propaganda memes.



All this chain of events you ascribe is to evade personal responsibility
from that actual "policy-cultural-group-individual" shift.

By assuming made-up lies on the go,
only because you do realize the responsibility
in further encouraging wide animal abuse in the Pal-Arab society.

That specific burned donkey which you pretend, but fail to prove as fake,
exactly demonstrates the human and animal price of supporting such ideology.


----------



## Indeependent

rylah said:


> All this chain of events you ascribe is to evade personal responsibility
> from that actual "policy-cultural-group-individual" shift.
> 
> By assuming made-up lies on the go,
> only because you do realize the responsibility
> in further encouraging wide animal abuse in the Pal-Arab society.
> 
> That specific burned donkey which you claim, but fail to prove as fake,
> exactly demonstrates the human and animal price of supporting such ideology.


Coyote truly has a warped perception of reality.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> That specific burned donkey which you pretend, but fail to prove as fake,
> exactly demonstrates the human and animal price of supporting such ideology.


The only thing it demonstrates is that you are so wedded to your own propaganda that you can not see how cultural shifts in the treatment of animals can occur.  You can not even admit it when your memes are fake because it serves your ideology too well.  So you keep using them.





__





						Israeli Apartheid
					

Ah, when it's stripes and stars - it's merely a pet theme costume,   when it's Magen David - it's a "dog with an Israeli flag"?  All you show is zero intent for a sincere discourse.    In line with honest discourse, let’s talk about your tweet image.  Image one is indeed a Palestinian donkey...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## rylah

Indeependent said:


> Coyote truly has a warped perception of reality.



Americans won't admit they're like the Arabs in the conflict,
with fifty-something states against one Jewish reservation.

They prefer to associate their guilt with Israel,
rather than anything like Arab imperialism.


----------



## Indeependent

Coyote said:


> The only thing it demonstrates is that you are so wedded to your own propaganda that you can not see how cultural shifts in the treatment of animals can occur.  You can not even admit it when your memes are fake because it serves your ideology too well.  So you keep using them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Apartheid
> 
> 
> Ah, when it's stripes and stars - it's merely a pet theme costume,   when it's Magen David - it's a "dog with an Israeli flag"?  All you show is zero intent for a sincere discourse.    In line with honest discourse, let’s talk about your tweet image.  Image one is indeed a Palestinian donkey...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com


Tell us why a Palestinian can earn an MD in Israel.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> The only thing it demonstrates is that you are so wedded to your own propaganda that you can not see how cultural shifts in the treatment of animals can occur.  You can not even admit it when your memes are fake because it serves your ideology too well.  So you keep using them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Apartheid
> 
> 
> Ah, when it's stripes and stars - it's merely a pet theme costume,   when it's Magen David - it's a "dog with an Israeli flag"?  All you show is zero intent for a sincere discourse.    In line with honest discourse, let’s talk about your tweet image.  Image one is indeed a Palestinian donkey...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com



Really, the donkey with blue stripes drawn on it - was killed by Israel?









Tell me you don't understand how denial translates
into further animal abuse by supporting this ideology...



> “In December, I was informed by the Israeli authorities at the Erez Crossing that I am not allowed to obtain an import permit for donkeys,” Al-Nadi told Arab News.
> 
> *He said an Israeli nongovernmental organization claimed that donkeys are tortured in Gaza and that after they are imported from Israel, they are slaughtered and their skins are sold to China via Egypt.*











						Israel-Haters Make Asses of Themselves With Latest Demonizing Efforts
					

Israel-haters have been bashing Israel for our latest, supposed act of evil: banning the import of donkeys into Gaza.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Rehab Nazzal On Borrowed Time in Gaza Art in Confinement Exhibition w Alnoor Gova Nov 8 2021 CFRO​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> Yup.  You just can’t tolerate it when anything even the teensiest positive about Palestinians is posted.


Indeed, every post is a smear piece.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Really, the donkey with blue stripes drawn on it - was killed by Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me you don't understand how denial translates
> into further animal abuse by supporting this ideology?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel-Haters Make Asses of Themselves With Latest Demonizing Efforts
> 
> 
> Israel-haters have been bashing Israel for our latest, supposed act of evil: banning the import of donkeys into Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israellycool.com



You now have three different images you posted and seem to be deliberately mixing here.  Ok.

First you posted this, with text claiming the donkey in the flag was burned alive. Or don’t you remember what you posted?  You accuse others of posting pictures not fitting the description…well that is exactly what you posted.






It’s easy now search images.

The image of the donkey that was burned is from 2014, here:  Palestinians burn the donkey, who was killed earlier by an Israeli...

The donkey draped in a flag is from 2018, here: 7 Palestinians killed, 5 seriously wounded in 'Friday of Tires' protest

Then, you throw in a THIRD donkey, painted like a flag.



If your point is that animal cruelty is largely ignored by the Palestinian government, I agree.  If your point is that it is engrained in the regional cultures I would also agree, but groups like the one I posted about are the people in those regional cultures trying to change things.

Instead of posting fake memes why don’t you post a real article?

For example this horrific case:








						Man sets ‘disobedient’ donkey on fire
					

Animal activist says Palestinian government neglects animal welfare, turns a blind eye to abuse




					gulfnews.com
				




The problem with this though is in addition to the callous brutality to the donkey, the indifference of the government, it also shows the people trying to do something about It.  That might not work for you,


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> You now have three different images you posted and seem to be deliberately mixing here.  Ok.
> 
> First you posted this, with text claiming the donkey in the flag was burned alive. Or don’t you remember what you posted?  You accuse others of posting pictures not fitting the description…well that is exactly what you posted.
> 
> 
> View attachment 735647
> 
> It’s easy now search images.
> 
> The image of the donkey that was burned is from 2014, here:  Palestinians burn the donkey, who was killed earlier by an Israeli...
> 
> The donkey draped in a flag is from 2018, here: 7 Palestinians killed, 5 seriously wounded in 'Friday of Tires' protest
> 
> Then, you throw in a THIRD donkey, painted like a flag.
> 
> View attachment 735654
> 
> If your point is that animal cruelty is largely ignored by the Palestinian government, I agree.  If your point is that it is engrained in the regional cultures I would also agree, but groups like the one I posted about are the people in those regional cultures trying to change things.
> 
> Instead of posting fake memes why don’t you post a real article?
> 
> For example this horrific case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man sets ‘disobedient’ donkey on fire
> 
> 
> Animal activist says Palestinian government neglects animal welfare, turns a blind eye to abuse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gulfnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with this though is in addition to the callous brutality to the donkey, the indifference of the government, it also shows the people trying to do something about It.  That might not work for you,


Sadly, these ridiculous excuses only demonstrate
animal abuse is even more common as result of
supporting such an ideology.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Sadly, these ridiculous excuses only demonstrate
> animal abuse is even more common as result of
> supporting such an ideology.


What ever you say.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> What ever you say.



Of course, because it was never about animal abuse but a public image farce,
in response to recent news revealing the animal abuse promoted
by the Hebron mayor of the Pal-Arab government.

Why make it about me instead of
the results of exploiting animals
in support of such ideology...



> Hani Al-Nadi, 40, a donkey dealer, said that Israel prevented him and other traders from importing the animals into Gaza.
> 
> *He said an Israeli nongovernmental organization claimed that donkeys are tortured in Gaza and that after they are imported from Israel, they are slaughtered and their skins are sold to China via Egypt.*











						Israeli ban on donkey import stops the wheel of Gaza cart economy
					

GAZA CITY: Cattle carts arriving at the vegetable market in the Sheikh Radwan neighborhood of Gaza and vendors and shoppers flocking to them have been a regular feature for years in the strip besieged by Israel. But this might become a thing of the past as Israel has been preventing donkeys from...




					www.arabnews.com


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Of course, because it was never about animal abuse but a public image farce,
> in response to recent news revealing the animal abuse promoted
> by the Hebron mayor of the Pal-Arab government.
> 
> Why make it about me instead of
> the results of exploiting animals
> in support of such ideology...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli ban on donkey import stops the wheel of Gaza cart economy
> 
> 
> GAZA CITY: Cattle carts arriving at the vegetable market in the Sheikh Radwan neighborhood of Gaza and vendors and shoppers flocking to them have been a regular feature for years in the strip besieged by Israel. But this might become a thing of the past as Israel has been preventing donkeys from...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arabnews.com


Of course.


----------



## Coyote

Palestinian blogger breaks stereotype about pet breeders on TikTok - Global Times
					






					www.globaltimes.cn
				









Munzer al-Jaabari, a Hebron-based Palestinian man, has kept posting short videos on TikTok about training his German shepherd "Lucy," which has attracted over 30,000 followers and harvested more than 3.2 million likes during the past two years. 

"I feel that I am on the right way to achieving my primary goal of changing the negative view in my society towards dogs and pet owners," the 32-year-old blogger told Xinhua. 

Al Jaabari came up with the idea in late 2020 when he noticed some residents thought that dog breeders were "violating customs and traditions," and they considered dogs "unclean and should not be approached." Some people even abused stray animals. 

"Animals, in particular dogs, are intelligent, and humans can develop their skills for benefit," he said. Thus thinking, al-Jaabari filmed dozens of short videos about playing and training Lucy in a bid to gain more local supporters. 

He also shared videos teaching how to raise pets, especially stray dogs. 

"Being patient and giving positive reinforcement are the best ways to train dogs. Offering them a reward as soon as they accomplish your order, while if they do not do well, the punishment should not be in a harsh manner," he added.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Palestinian blogger breaks stereotype about pet breeders on TikTok - Global Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globaltimes.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 736154
> 
> 
> 
> Munzer al-Jaabari, a Hebron-based Palestinian man, has kept posting short videos on TikTok about training his German shepherd "Lucy," which has attracted over 30,000 followers and harvested more than 3.2 million likes during the past two years.
> 
> "I feel that I am on the right way to achieving my primary goal of changing the negative view in my society towards dogs and pet owners," the 32-year-old blogger told Xinhua.
> 
> Al Jaabari came up with the idea in late 2020 when he noticed some residents thought that dog breeders were "violating customs and traditions," and they considered dogs "unclean and should not be approached." Some people even abused stray animals.
> 
> "Animals, in particular dogs, are intelligent, and humans can develop their skills for benefit," he said. Thus thinking, al-Jaabari filmed dozens of short videos about playing and training Lucy in a bid to gain more local supporters.
> 
> He also shared videos teaching how to raise pets, especially stray dogs.
> 
> "Being patient and giving positive reinforcement are the best ways to train dogs. Offering them a reward as soon as they accomplish your order, while if they do not do well, the punishment should not be in a harsh manner," he added.



Could this be the guy who drew the attenion of Hebron's PA mayor?

This is not to rain on your wedding, but a sincere question,
if you want to see change regarding animal abuse,
why do such media efforts involving animals aim
mostly at the conflict, instead of pressuring a
policy shift in any of the Pal-Arab govts? 

From the link in your post -


> _There are no accurate statistics on the number of pets in Palestine,* nor there is a law for animal protection in the Palestinian territories,* only a proposal raised years ago by "Palestinian Society for Animal Welfare," an animal rights advocacy group in the West Bank that calls for detailed legislation for animal welfare._











						Hamas calls quits on beach time for Gaza's dogs
					

Despite dog ownership being a rising trend, Gaza authorities say they're forced to crack down after locals complain about dogs disrupting public order; people now caught walking dogs in public face a fine or even arrest




					www.ynetnews.com


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> This is not to rain on your wedding, but a sincere question,
> if you want to see change regarding animal abuse,
> why do such media efforts involving animals aim
> mostly at the conflict, instead of pressuring a
> policy shift in any of the Pal-Arab govts?
> 
> From the link in your post -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas calls quits on beach time for Gaza's dogs
> 
> 
> Despite dog ownership being a rising trend, Gaza authorities say they're forced to crack down after locals complain about dogs disrupting public order; people now caught walking dogs in public face a fine or even arrest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ynetnews.com


A sincere question?  Ok.  To some degree, anywhere, conflict and war have a bad effect on animal welfare, along with poverty and the underlying culture.  As far as focusing on the conflict,at least one of  the articles I posted did not and was especially critical of the Palestinian government.


And, to add,it is groups like those I mentioned who eventually change.   In the 35 years that I have lived where I do, I have seen it.  There is another wonderful organization in Iran trying to do the same thing inspite of a theocratic government hostile to dogs.





__





						Loading…
					





					vafashelter.com


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> A sincere question?  Ok.  To some degree, anywhere, conflict and war have a bad effect on animal welfare, along with poverty and the underlying culture.  As far as focusing on the conflict,at least one of  the articles I posted did not and was especially critical of the Palestinian government.
> 
> 
> And, to add,it is groups like those I mentioned who eventually change.   In the 35 years that I have lived where I do, I have seen it.  There is another wonderful organization in Iran trying to do the same thing I spit of a theocratic government hostile to dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> پناهگاه حیوانات وفا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vafashelter.com


But you can't end poverty and war with arguments about animal abuse,
I hope we agree on that, it looks more like exploiting animals for propaganda.

Criticism is not a payoff, though rare in Pali narrative, good if it's sincere,
thus my question was more about the motive - is it to brush off the
bad image, exploiting animals for politics, or actually pressure
the Pali-Arab governments to make a policy shift 
regarding animal protection?


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> But you can't end poverty and war with arguments about animal abuse,
> I hope we agree on that, it looks more like exploiting animals for propaganda.



Genuinely, I do not see these groups as exploiting animals for propaganda.  In parts of the world they are the only entities that stand for them. I do not see them as political unless it is to change local laws.  They aren’t about ending war or poverty but helping the animals and that seems pretty clear me in their everyday activities.  And the fact that they blame both the conflict and the Palestinian government and culture tells me this is genuine, not propaganda.




rylah said:


> Criticism is not a payoff, though rare in Pali narrative, good if it's sincere,
> thus my question was more about the motive - is it to brush off the
> bad image, exploiting animals for politics, or actually pressure
> the Pali-Arab governments to make a policy shift regarding
> animal protection?


I think for some it’s just about saving them, trying to give them a better life despite tbe political or cultural situation.

It also depends on the article you read and what spin it takes.

The reality is, any conflict has a devastating effect on animals (and people of course).  And it usually means a shortage of supplies,funds, etc.  It can be used as propaganda but but to say that those who are working hard to save them are doing it for propaganda purposes doesn’t take into account the hard work and heartbreak that goes into it.


But there are other articles about Palestinian animal welfare activists that are critical of the Palestinian authority and culture.

For example this one:  Animals are Victims of Israeli Wars, Too

You can argue that the first article is propaganda against tbe Israeli’s or the second is propaganda against the Palestinians but the truth in my opinion, is that there is accuracy in both.  There is no doubt that conflict, poverty and chronic shortages create difficulties for those helping animals but there is also no doubt that culture itself, and it’s governing officials also create significant problems.  This is one reason I have a lot of admiration for these people, themselves Palestinians, who are trying to make a difference.  Animal welfare, particularly dogs and donkeys, in the Arab world, is not considered important but there are many within the culture trying to change that.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Genuinely, I do not see these groups as exploiting animals for propaganda.  In parts of the world they are the only entities that stand for them. I do not see them as political unless it is to change local laws.  They aren’t about ending war or poverty but helping the animals and that seems pretty clear me in their everyday activities.  And the fact that they blame both the conflict and the Palestinian government and culture tells me this is genuine, not propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> I think for some it’s just about saving them, trying to give them a better life despite tbe political or cultural situation.
> 
> It also depends on the article you read and what spin it takes.
> 
> The reality is, any conflict has a devastating effect on animals (and people of course).  And it usually means a shortage of supplies,funds, etc.  It can be used as propaganda but but to say that those who are working hard to save them are doing it for propaganda purposes doesn’t take into account the hard work and heartbreak that goes into it.
> 
> 
> But there are other articles about Palestinian animal welfare activists that are critical of the Palestinian authority and culture.
> 
> For example this one:  Animals are Victims of Israeli Wars, Too
> 
> You can argue that the first article is propaganda against tbe Israeli’s or the second is propaganda against the Palestinians but the truth in my opinion, is that there is accuracy in both.  There is no doubt that conflict, poverty and chronic shortages create difficulties for those helping animals but there is also no doubt that culture itself, and it’s governing officials also create significant problems.  This is one reason I have a lot of admiration for these people, themselves Palestinians, who are trying to make a difference.  Animal welfare, particularly dogs and donkeys, in the Arab world, is not considered important but there are many within the culture trying to change that.



Strange, you seem to argue it's not propaganda, then link to another example of Pal-Arab propaganda mainly exploiting, rather than assuming responsibility over animals,
as victims against Israel.

How is your admiration for certain individuals pictured with dogs,
translates into pressuring Hamas or PA towards a policy for animal protection?

(EDIT)
It is easy to shift blame to Israel and generalize, but I don't think it's such a general problem. For example soon are the Eid and Iftar celebrations, with rivers of blood litterally floating,
and Arab children taking pictures with severed heads of their animals.

Such isn't general animal abuse that can be belittled
as merely "not considered important"...


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

*Children sweep the blood while cutting meat from slaughtered cow, **on the first day of the Muslim holiday of Eid al-Adha*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Meet Palestinian World Changer: Rev. Dr. Mitri Raheb this Saturday, October 8th!​


----------



## P F Tinmore

THEM   Samah Sabawi Interview MTC​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

A Reel War: Shalal - Trailer​


----------



## rylah

Gaza conservatives win battle to cancel girls’ football match​
GAZA CITY: Religious conservatives have forced the cancelation of a football match for young girls in the Gaza Strip, describing it as an attempt to “replace the hijab with shorts.”

The pressure led to the cancelation of the match for girls aged nine to 12 from the Rafah Services Club and the Rafah Youth Club, which was scheduled for Thursday. Scholars and clerics criticized the match, calling it a “moral disgrace.”

Hani Abu Kush, a board member of the Rafah Services Club, said it wanted to hold the match as part of a sporting project.

“This is a project that started several months ago and included training for girls aged nine to 12. The match was like a graduation ceremony at the end, but the media uproar made it a big event,” he told Arab News.

Read more:










						Gaza conservatives win battle to cancel girls’ football match
					

GAZA CITY: Religious conservatives have forced the cancelation of a football match for young girls in the Gaza Strip, describing it as an attempt to “replace the hijab with shorts.” The pressure led to the cancelation of the match for girls aged nine to 12 from the Rafah Services Club and the...




					www.arabnews.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Creative Time Summit X | Larissa Sansour: Economics and Sovereignty​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Noel Kharman - Home (Live Performance)​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Also known as Loser Lane.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



And then Muslims would murder them.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about.
SUBTOPIC:  Palestinians Honoring Another Terrorist
⁜→. P F Tinmore,  et al,

And what do you expect?



P F Tinmore said:


>


*(COMMENT)*
.




​Coming from Israel as a Security Threat.
.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Palestine: the things you don’t hear about.
> SUBTOPIC:  Palestinians Honoring Another Terrorist
> ⁜→. P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> And what do you expect?
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> .
> 
> View attachment 740006​Coming from Israel as a Security Threat.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


Security, the mantra of tyrants.

Convicted in Israel's kangaroo court.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Shadia Mansour - Ya loz el ukhdurr​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Did their "most famous native"
identify as a "Palestinian"?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Painting by Malak Mattar with piano music of Eitan Altman​


----------



## P F Tinmore

FIRST TIME PALESTINIAN DIRECTOR - WINS A BAFTA | FARAH NABULSI - "THE PRESENT"​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Rasha Nahas - Amrat امرات (Official Video)​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Tent of Nations Interview with Daoud Nassar​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Noel Kharman-Despacito/اخيرا قالها (Mashup) ft.Philip Halloun​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Rev. Mitri Raheb y la importancia de las iglesias cristianas en Palestina​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Dana Rizek | A Soul's Odyssey | Album 'Letters to Palestine'​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mohammed Assaf - Falasteen Enty El Rouh فلسطين إنتِ الروح - محمد عساف​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sama’ Abdulhadi | Istanbul VW Arena November 2022
					

🎼Track ID - Tesseract by Dyzen




					www.youtube.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Denmark - Larissa Sansour - Heirloom - Venice Art Biennale 2019​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Rachel's Tomb Clip from Open Bethlehem by Leila Sansour​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Rachel's Tomb Clip from Open Bethlehem by Leila Sansour​


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Updates | Arab clan wars - Deir Hena*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Where are the Palestinian drivers licenses after Israel was created?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

How Palestinians Are Becoming Doctors in Cuba For Free​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> How Palestinians Are Becoming Doctors in Cuba For Free​



Dictators working together.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Arts Canteen in Conversation #6 - Dana Dajani​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Malo   مالو   Nour Freteikh   نور فريتخ​


----------

